# TPDebrick v0.1



## jcsullins

NOTE: TPDebrick v0.1 has been deprecated.

All instructions in this thread should be considered null and void.

TPDebrick v004 has been released in the following thread:

http://rootzwiki.com...tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## jcsullins

reserved


----------



## jcsullins

reserved


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Thank you very much for putting this all together for us. Also thank you for continuing support of the HP TouchPad.


----------



## bryantjopplin

Thanks bro maybe helpful if and when mine do this. But will be trying this on a friends.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ry1114

Clicked Download in eMMC, popup came up "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received".


----------



## Remolten

It's sad that it took us months and months and this brilliant guy did within a week. Great job and I hope we solve the question mark of death also!


----------



## jcsullins

ry1114 said:


> Clicked Download in eMMC, popup came up "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received".


No clue about that. I don't really know much about QPST, my expertise is in what happens after QPST is done.

All I can suggest is resetting the Touchpad by holding Power+Home for 30 secs, make sure all files, checkmarks, etc.
are correct in eMMC Software Download app and try again.


----------



## ph3d

I have left my bricked tp in work will try in exactly 14 hours lol can't wait anyone had success yet?


----------



## bryantjopplin

Remolten said:


> It's sad that it took us months and months and this brilliant guy did within a week. Great job and I hope we solve the question mark of death also!


Well he actually worked on it b4 with no success but darkspr1te's findings helped him. So it really does take 2 to tango?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcsullins

bryantjopplin said:


> Well he actually worked on it b4 with no success but darkspr1te's findings helped him. So it really does take 2 to tango?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Right. Looked into this quite a bit around a year ago. darkspr1te's method for enabling read/write to emmc on msm8660 devices was key.

Not sure why we didn't find out about this a year ago (several more than just me looking into it). It may have something to do with a newer
version of QPST.


----------



## tolookah

jcsullins said:


> No clue about that. I don't really know much about QPST, my expertise is in what happens after QPST is done.
> 
> All I can suggest is resetting the Touchpad by holding Power+Home for 30 secs, make sure all files, checkmarks, etc.
> are correct in eMMC Software Download app and try again.


resetting the touchpad didn't help on mine (also had the cookie(if present) not received). doesn't look like the other thread came across this, either (Googling the term "Cookie (if present) not received" gets you this thread )

My checks and such meet what the xda thread say


----------



## jcsullins

tolookah said:


> resetting the touchpad didn't help on mine (also had the cookie(if present) not received). doesn't look like the other thread came across this, either (Googling the term "Cookie (if present) not received" gets you this thread )
> 
> My checks and such meet what the xda thread say


I did a little checking and realized my version of QPST is different than what is in thead I linked in the README (I forgot I already had had it installed).

This: https://mydownloadsection.googlecode.com/files/QPST.2.7.374.rar should match the version I am running. Please try using this version and
see if you get the same thing.


----------



## tolookah

Same error. I'm going to try to clear off this PC off everything qpst and start again later (today is intermixed with pre-prep for thanksgiving tomorrow)

Edit: Nope, it still did the same. After hitting download, it does something, then the device vanishes briefly in device manager, and after it comes back, it gives the error.

After that, if i don't reset the device, it errors much quicker. (quite instantly)


----------



## HL032203

Can someone please help me with my Tablet..I forgot to download the cminstall file when i download it and I was stuck with a constant rolling screen of words and I finally figured out how to shut it off...but not it won't come back on and it is not recognized...please!


----------



## freecicero

I too face the same agony mentioned above of having left my touchpad at my office and left town for Thanksgiving. I hope one or two of those who follow this thread will post when they have success so I can at least share in the joy vicariously!!


----------



## cyberprashant

@jcsullins You are an awesome genius!!! I'm hoping this will work

sucessfully completed first part of this qpst/drivers install/download . I can confirm this can be done on windows 8 x64 (first part). May have trouble installing qualcomm drivers as it will be blocked as not being signed (see thread re: qpst configuration, download file on that other thread contains drivers). To get around this restart windows 8 using shift key restart thru charms bar and then advanced options, disable driver signature checking. Run QPST configuration tool and add port. Then the emmc download as described, etc, etc.

also completed second part - for the second part, I needed to get a linux PC. Couldn't get it to be detected thru virtualbox. Went over to my fileserver linux pc and completed part2. All went well there!

Unfortuantely, still blank screen on TP. No USB symbol.







Still showing "Palm" in device manager with vol+ and qualcomm with vol -. Could it be the battery needs to be charged??


----------



## gsausalito

HI:

First of all, great job!

Second: May my 64GB Touchpad be cured?

Regards from Spain


----------



## ddog511

I also get the cookie popup message and I am using the version of qpst as required in the readme. - Windows 7 x32

Update: Here is part of my log file it it will help...



Code:


<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 Finish switching to streaming download mode<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 SynchronizeConnection starting...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:17.600 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:17.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:20.600 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:20.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:23.600 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:23.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:26.600 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:26.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:29.601 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:29.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:32.601 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:32.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:35.601 Timeout<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:35.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Disabling automatic polling.<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED<br />
02012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Failed Fuse addr:<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 0x00000000<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.132<br />
Error Status:<br />
…2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 0x00000000<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 SynchronizeConnection succeeded.<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Sending Hello Packet<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Version info = 5 2<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Block size = 400<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Flash base = 0<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Device Name=eMMC:<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Flash ID size= 4<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sectors = 128<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Feature mask = 0x09<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending Close 0<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Cannot close when not previously opened<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 CloseDownloader error<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending Security Mode 1<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 eMMC user image present - skipping partition table<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 eMMC user image: C:\Users\Doug\Downloads\TPDebrick_v01\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Opening eMMC USER file<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Opening eMMC USER mode<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
€2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Download end, status 103, error 852<br />
2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000<br />


----------



## jcsullins

ddog511 said:


> I also get the cookie popup message and I am using the version of qpst as required in the readme. - Windows 7 x32
> 
> Update: Here is part of my log file it it will help...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 Finish switching to streaming download mode<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 SynchronizeConnection starting...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:14.599 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:17.600 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:17.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:20.600 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:20.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:23.600 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:23.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:26.600 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:26.600 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:29.601 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:29.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:32.601 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:32.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:35.601 Timeout<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:35.601 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Disabling automatic polling.<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED<br />
> 02012/11/22 00:09:37.132 Failed Fuse addr:<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 0x00000000<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.132<br />
> Error Status:<br />
> …2012/11/22 00:09:37.132 0x00000000<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Try Hello with polling disabled...<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 SynchronizeConnection succeeded.<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.182 Sending Hello Packet<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Version info = 5 2<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Block size = 400<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Flash base = 0<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Device Name=eMMC:<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Flash ID size= 4<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sectors = 128<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Feature mask = 0x09<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending Close 0<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Cannot close when not previously opened<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 CloseDownloader error<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending Security Mode 1<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 eMMC user image present - skipping partition table<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 eMMC user image: C:\Users\Doug\Downloads\TPDebrick_v01\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Opening eMMC USER file<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Opening eMMC USER mode<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.192 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> €2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Download end, status 103, error 852<br />
> 2012/11/22 00:09:37.262 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000<br />


That does help, but the full log would be even better.


----------



## ph3d

Everything went successful here as far as the QPST section and successfully copied the files to the device but still nothing from the TP

If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -

If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader

If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it

Looks like I have got a hardware failure possibly going to leave it for a while and charge it again on usb for a few days then give it another go


----------



## jcsullins

ph3d said:


> Everything went successful here as far as the QPST section and successfully copied the files to the device but still nothing from the TP
> 
> If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -
> 
> If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader
> 
> If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it
> 
> Looks like I have got a hardware failure possibly going to leave it for a while and charge it again on usb for a few days then give it another go


No, it sounds like you may have a bad bootie configuration. Should be able to get around that. Will post more details in next few days.


----------



## ph3d

jcsullins said:


> No, it sounds like you may have a bad bootie configuration. Should be able to get around that. Will post more details in next few days.


I will stay tuned, thanks for the help sir you are a legend!


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> No, it sounds like you may have a bad bootie configuration. Should be able to get around that. Will post more details in next few days.


That's exactly where mine is at - i was able to sucessfully run the TP debrick but mine is doing exactly what ph3d reports.

Thanks for your continued work on this jscullins!


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> That's exactly where mine is at - i was able to sucessfully run the TP debrick but mine is doing exactly what ph3d reports.
> 
> Thanks for your continued work on this jscullins!


Let it charge on AC charger for a few hours and see what happens ...


----------



## jcsullins

gsausalito said:


> HI:
> 
> First of all, great job!
> 
> Second: May my 64GB Touchpad be cured?
> 
> Regards from Spain


Should have updated version with 64G config soon.


----------



## sieve wang

my pc asked me a dirver of "qualcomm cdma technologies msm" that after:

Begin download to port COM4 using files:
D:\webos soft\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX
D:\webos soft\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn
Download completed - no errors detected
Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms


----------



## ph3d

Yup same here sieve I would keep going with the process as documented and just cancel that driver installation


----------



## sieve wang

no ，you should install the dirver,then your pc will find a new disk,then the emmcsd will show what it should be.i did it just now.


----------



## tolookah

What windows os were you using? I had bad luck with vista, will not have access to other OS versions until next week (i think)


----------



## cyberprashant

You'll need the drivers from jscullin's first link (see under qpst configuration - the brickfix file on that thread had the drivers I needed). it's an unsigned driver so you may have to figure out (search on google) how to install unsigned drivers under the various OS.


----------



## ph3d

tolookah said:


> What windows os were you using? I had bad luck with vista, will not have access to other OS versions until next week (i think)


XP SP3


----------



## Microbug

Hello all,

I have the problem which has been previously reported:

A "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" message while using eMMC.

I'v read the topic but can't find a solution. What should I do ?

Thx !


----------



## tena

ph3d said:


> Everything went successful here as far as the QPST section and successfully copied the files to the device but still nothing from the TP
> 
> If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -
> 
> If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader
> 
> If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it
> 
> Looks like I have got a hardware failure possibly going to leave it for a while and charge it again on usb for a few days then give it another go


I have successfully completed all the steps as guided but now got the same result with you. So we need to wait for further post from topic owner


----------



## ph3d

Microbug said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have the problem which has been previously reported:
> 
> A "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" message while using eMMC.
> 
> I'v read the topic but can't find a solution. What should I do ?
> 
> Thx !


Try and download the second version that jcsullins uploaded of QPST and possibly try it on a Windows XP Machine


----------



## tena

Any one who have succeeded with this guide then can get on bootie with big USB symbol for WebOS doctoring?


----------



## ph3d

Charged TP over night and re-tested this morning and still just the same so ill just be waiting on the next instructions from the boss.


----------



## ph3d

Ha - I just got an interview with HP for Infrastructure Test Analyst maybe they can fix it for me at the interview lol!


----------



## Microbug

ph3d said:


> Try and download the second version that jcsullins uploaded of QPST and possibly try it on a Windows XP Machine


This link ? : https://mydownloadsection.googlecode.com/files/QPST.2.7.374.rar

Is it possible to use Windows XP in a Virtualbox machine to do this ?


----------



## pommes

I also got [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" after clicking "Download" in eMMC.[/background]

What I noticed is following:
- eMMC shows [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]COM260 Phone in Download Mode[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- when i click Download, eMMC displays[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Begin download to port COM260 using files:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]C:\Documents and Settings	om\Desktop\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]C:\Documents and Settings	om\Desktop\TPDebrick_v01\[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8660_msimage.mbn[/background]
- immediatelly after that eMMC shows *COM260 No Phone Connected*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- after a couple of seconds "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" pops up[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]COM260 Phone in Download Mode is shown again.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I tried the procedure on Windows XP and Windows 7 without success [/background]


----------



## ddog511

Here is the full log...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Microbug

pommes said:


> I also got [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" after clicking "Download" in eMMC.[/background]
> 
> What I noticed is following:
> - eMMC shows [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]COM260 Phone in Download Mode[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- when i click Download, eMMC displays[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Begin download to port COM260 using files:[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]C:\Documents and Settings	om\Desktop\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]C:\Documents and Settings	om\Desktop\TPDebrick_v01\[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8660_msimage.mbn[/background]
> - immediatelly after that eMMC shows *COM260 No Phone Connected*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- after a couple of seconds "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" pops up[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]COM260 Phone in Download Mode is shown again.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I tried the procedure on Windows XP and Windows 7 without success [/background]


I have exactly the same problem !










Do you have the same driver version ?


----------



## jcsullins

oops post


----------



## invalidopcode

It works! After trying everything else, my Touchpad is now back in full working order!

My only suggestion is that when running the eMMC downloader, make sure to run it as Adminsitrator if you are on Windows 7 or 8


----------



## tolookah

Is everyone who gets the error have com ports over 7? (I think the magic number is 7 for some apps... 4 for others)

Edit: don't bother, i switched mine to 3 and get the same problem.


----------



## ph3d

invalidopcode said:


> It works! After trying everything else, my Touchpad is now back in full working order!


Nice did it go into bootie and enable webosdoctor to repair?


----------



## cyberprashant

tried it again whole procedure this time as adminstrator for emmc download. still stuck exactly as reported by ph3d and tena. charging overnight didn't help either

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it[/background]

as jscullins mentioned I think we have a corrupted bootlader - he said he will post information on how to fix soon. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## tena

ph3d said:


> Charged TP over night and re-tested this morning and still just the same so ill just be waiting on the next instructions from the boss.


Me? the same situation


----------



## tena

invalidopcode said:


> It works! After trying everything else, my Touchpad is now back in full working order!
> 
> My only suggestion is that when running the eMMC downloader, make sure to run it as Adminsitrator if you are on Windows 7 or 8


OK, let me try your way. Anyway I have nothing to do this weekend until we have the next posts from the topic owner. Has your TP been revived yet?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

tena said:


> Any one who have succeeded with this guide then can get on bootie with big USB symbol for WebOS doctoring?


Yes, I've gotten that far,,The device was dead previously. After using the OP's process along with his help determining the starting blocks and sizes for all the partitions, I now have full recovery mode available.

Unfortunately, the webOS doctor fails at 12 %. I've tried all the tricks suggested on webosnation to resolve this particular problem and its still failing at 12 %.

I should note that my situation is unique in that the device is a 64 GB Touchpad GO. The OP assisted me with partition reconstruction for a 64 GB mmc.

Think one of the tokens may be wrong or else it's one of the LVM partition sizes as explained on webosnation.

Since it's a TP GO, not a regular Touchpad, the partition table data wasn't that easy to come by.

One settings comparison I'd like to make is with a 64 GB Touchpad. The two values I'm curious to see are FlashSize and RamSize.

Hoping there's someone reading this thread with a working 64 GB Touchpad (White back case)
Please use the show properties app (available on preware) to pull a complete token list and post the values for FlashSize and RamSize in this thread.
I'd really appreciate this.

Thanks,
TTB


----------



## pommes

Microbug said:


> I have exactly the same problem !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the same driver version ?


I tried following combinations without success

Windows 7
QPST 2.7.374 + Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader driver 2.0.3.6

QPST 2.7.378 + Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader driver 2.0.3.6

Windows XP

QPST 2.7.374 + Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader driver 2.0.8.8


----------



## tena

TopTongueBarry said:


> Yes, I've gotten that far,,The device was dead previously. After using the OP's process along with his help determining the starting blocks and sizes for all the partitions, I now have full recovery mode available.
> 
> Unfortunately, the webOS doctor fails at 12 %. I've tried all the tricks suggested on webosnation to resolve this particular problem and its still failing at 12 %.
> 
> I should note that my situation is unique in that the device is a 64 GB Touchpad GO. The OP assisted me with partition reconstruction for a 64 GB mmc.
> 
> Think one of the tokens may be wrong or else it's one of the LVM partition sizes as explained on webosnation.
> 
> Since it's a TP GO, not a regular Touchpad, the partition table data wasn't that easy to come by.
> 
> One settings comparison I'd like to make is with a 64 GB Touchpad. The two values I'm curious to see are FlashSize and RamSize.
> 
> Hoping there's someone reading this thread with a working 64 GB Touchpad (White back case)
> Please use the show properties app (available on preware) to pull a complete token list and post the values for FlashSize and RamSize in this thread.
> I'd really appreciate this.
> 
> Thanks,
> TTB


You mean the big USB symbol has appeared? I have tried the second time, do each step carefully and check the result with the guide, run eMMC Software Download as Administrator but still cannot get success so far.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

tena said:


> You mean the big USB symbol has appeared? I have tried the second time, do each step carefully and check the result with the guide, run eMMC Software Download as Administrator but still cannot get success so far.


As if my response earlier wasn't clear enough ....


----------



## cyberprashant

TopTongueBarry said:


> As if my response earlier wasn't clear enough ....
> View attachment 34815


@toptonguebarry very nice!! @tena = yours, mine and ph3d have some other issue - all 3 of us report same thing. see a couple pgs back jscullins reported we likely have a bootloader (Bootie) corruption issue that this fix doesn't correct. So hopefully he'll be able to help us soon on how to fix that. @webosinternals has a fix for the palm pre for similar bootloader corruption but our TP uses a different chipset (hopefully there is a similar fix).


----------



## cyberprashant

@pommes - the following worked under windows 8 64 pro below (May need to run QPST configuration program and add port there if no detected in eMMC download. The 2.0.8.8 driver isn't signed so you'll need to search how to install unsigned drivers in windows 8 (http://pureinfotech....8-step-by-step/). I would guess windows 7 the same should work since 7 and 8 are similar.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST 2.7.374 + Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader driver 2.0.8.8[/background]


----------



## invalidopcode

Well I had succeded in completely restoring my TP, but it re-bricked after holding Home+Power, and now it won't accept an image


----------



## cyberprashant

invalidopcode said:


> Well I had succeded in completely restoring my TP, but it re-bricked after holding Home+Power, and now it won't accept an image


 that sucks. How about home button + vol down after connecting to USB - does that get you download mode again?


----------



## invalidopcode

cyberprashant said:


> that sucks. How about home button + vol down after connecting to USB - does that get you download mode again?


its in download mode, but it errors out with "Cookie (if present) not received"


----------



## pommes

cyberprashant said:


> @pommes - the following worked under windows 8 64 pro below (May need to run QPST configuration program and add port there if no detected in eMMC download. The 2.0.8.8 driver isn't signed so you'll need to search how to install unsigned drivers in windows 8 (http://pureinfotech....8-step-by-step/). I would guess windows 7 the same should work since 7 and 8 are similar.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST 2.7.374 + Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader driver 2.0.8.8[/background]


Thanks cyberprashant, I tried what you suggested but still get the error "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received"[/background]


----------



## tena

TopTongueBarry said:


> As if my response earlier wasn't clear enough ....
> View attachment 34815


Very strange! It's a Horizontal USB Symbol instead of Vertical one as normally


----------



## tolookah

invalidopcode said:


> Well I had succeded in completely restoring my TP, but it re-bricked after holding Home+Power, and now it won't accept an image


Interesting... i dont know what yet, but that says something about the mode a few of us are stuck in...


----------



## freecicero

Yes the re-bricking is very interesting, and causes me to wonder aloud whether we really know what caused the bricking in the first place! All the discussion has been presuming that the problem was caused by letting the battery drain, but what if the power level / battery state had nothing to do with the bricking in the first place?

Do we really understand what is going on here? (That's a figurative "we" - I know I don't understand it myself! I hope the OP will post some thoughts on this at some point!


----------



## Remolten

tena said:


> Very strange! It's a Horizontal USB Symbol instead of Vertical one as normally


That's is pretty strange hehe. Anyone else here have the question mark of death???


----------



## cyberprashant

I had the questionmark of death, after I opened mine up and charged the battery using a LiPO charger. The battery drained itself after a while (kept rebooting) and now I'm back to this behavior (BELOW), which is exactly what it was doing before I opened it up. So I think if you have one that's doing what's listed below you have the questionmark of death issue (i.e. if you opened it up and charged it the questionmark would llikely appear). If we can get the bootie configuration fixed, maybe there's some hope.

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it[/background]


----------



## Remolten

cyberprashant said:


> I had the questionmark of death, after I opened mine up and charged the battery using a LiPO charger. The battery drained itself after a while (kept rebooting) and now I'm back to this behavior (BELOW), which is exactly what it was doing before I opened it up. So I think if you have one that's doing what's listed below you have the questionmark of death issue (i.e. if you opened it up and charged it the questionmark would llikely appear). If we can get the bootie configuration fixed, maybe there's some hope.
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home then nothing happens at all - no device is detected -[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + volume down it goes back to qualcomm hd usb loader[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If I hold power + home + volume up it shows as a palm device but webos doctor still cant see it[/background]


If I could bet I'd stay you still have the question mark of death and you just got those conditions from a dead battery (like most people).


----------



## freecicero

I was unable to get the touchpad recognized in XP, but when I switched to Windows 7 and downloaded the driver I got past that. Now I am at the "Image Download Failed. Cookie (if present) not received" observed by Invalidopcode and others.

Notes:

1 - Running as Administrator or not on Windows 7 has no effect.

2 - Yes, in response to the posts down the line, mine is a 32mb model with CM9 that died in maybe August; I bought two 16mgs at the same time (back in August 2011) and they are both modded with CM9 and both are fine. You can bet if I ever get this to come to life again I'm installing Mr. Scullins' CM10!! (Although I do have another recently-acquired 32mb that is running well with a late model CM9 nightly.

3 - Thanks to Tena's link for the 32bit version of the Qualcomm drivers, I have the QPST running on my Windows XP machine. However, attempting to download to the touchpad failed with the same "Cookie (if present) not received" error as in Windows 7.


----------



## rootless

I have a 32GB HP TP. I was able to get the eMMC Software update to perform properly. The linux script ran perfectly also. After rebooting the unit it is still exhibiting the same behaviour (Volume UP == Palm, Volume Down == [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]qhsusb_dload, and power+home when not plugged into USB == battery with question mark).[/background]

Just reporting what I can. If there is anything I can do to aid the effort, please let me know. I really appreciate all of the work being done to unbrick these things. Thank you Thank you!


----------



## sms5690

I got the question mark of death after my touchpad died/bricked when I set it down. After a month of it sitting around I finally opened it up and charged the battery very carefully with a cut open cell phone charger. After that I get the same thing as everyone else with the question mark battery or palm/qhsusb_dload. I've been reading a few forums but this seems to be the only one still being used. I hope someone can figure this out.

Side note, does anyone know if you can turn the touchpad off when in this question mark of death mode? I just cant tell if it is charging or draining when plugged in and I dont want to open it up and charge the battery manually again.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

tena said:


> Very strange! It's a Horizontal USB Symbol instead of Vertical one as normally


It's a Opal, not a Topaz, horizontal USB is normal on the Touchpad GO.

I'm having troubles with LVM partitions.
jcsullins and I worked all day and night last night without progress, so mine is still close but no bananna.

TTB


----------



## cyberprashant

freecicero said:


> Yes the re-bricking is very interesting, and causes me to wonder aloud whether we really know what caused the bricking in the first place! All the discussion has been presuming that the problem was caused by letting the battery drain, but what if the power level / battery state had nothing to do with the bricking in the first place?
> 
> Do we really understand what is going on here? (That's a figurative "we" - I know I don't understand it myself! I hope the OP will post some thoughts on this at some point!


my theory is that this has nothing to with battery drain but a risk of all us took when modding it to dual boot CM9. A risk I would gladly take again (well worth the enjoyment). Somehow the bootie config must get messed up maybe in combination with a low battery. Did everyone here mod their TP for CM9 - i.e. are there anyone here who has this issue with a stock TP running only webOS. The other interesting thing appears to be that the 32GB model is the one most affected. Maybe its just bad chipset memory that goes corrupt.


----------



## Remolten

sms5690 said:


> my theory is that this has nothing to with battery drain but a risk of all us took when modding it to dual boot CM9. A risk I would gladly take again (well worth the enjoyment). Somehow the bootie config must get messed up maybe in combination with a low battery. Did everyone here mod their TP for CM9 - i.e. are there anyone here who has this issue with a stock TP running only webOS. The other interesting thing appears to be that the 32GB model is the one most affected. Maybe its just bad chipset memory that goes corrupt.


That's what I thought too. Not as many 16gb bricked Touchpads.

Hopefully we figure out the question mark of death soon







.

Sick of having a paperweight for months now.


----------



## tolookah

Mine is a 16gb and i did have cm9. My wife's is unmodded and ok (bought at the same time)


----------



## HiTekRedneck

I have two, one 16 and one 32. My 32 bricked after a nightly flash of cm9. Battery was fully charged at the time. Goo manager performed the flash just fine via TWRP but when it attempted the reboot it stuck at a black screen and no luck bringing it back to life for over a month now. am hoping this new development will cure my ills very soon.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddog511

Does anyone have a direct link to the 32bit Qualcom drivers (not to a forum that mentions them)? I am wondering if I am getting the cookie... message due to having the wrong version of drivers.

Thanks


----------



## tolookah

ddog511 said:


> Does anyone have a direct link to the 32bit Qualcom drivers (not to a forum that mentions them)? I am wondering if I am getting the cookie... message due to having the wrong version of drivers.
> 
> Thanks


I'd love it if it were driver related, but from another post, it looks like it's a device problem. or at least it feels like it...


----------



## ddog511

tolookah said:


> I'd love it if it were driver related, but from another post, it looks like it's a device problem. or at least it feels like it...


Where did you see that post? I haven't seen anything about that being a device problem.


----------



## tena

ddog511 said:


> Does anyone have a direct link to the 32bit Qualcom drivers (not to a forum that mentions them)? I am wondering if I am getting the cookie... message due to having the wrong version of drivers.
> 
> Thanks


Pls check this link: http://www.mediafire.com/?ypb1qi375aany98


----------



## bryantjopplin

I'm not sure about the battery not being charged as I have left mine off and dead for about two weeks and it is fine. Also I have 32gb bought from fire sale weekend and have cm9 no problems with anything until trying to update kernel in Webos using preware but is fine after a new acmeinstaller flash. My friends 16gb is bad so I don't think the size of sdcard is a problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberprashant

Remolten said:


> Hopefully we figure out the question mark of death soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sick of having a paperweight for months now.


Agree - luckily i have another one to fall back on! Actually I might need a power button (the h/w physical button itself) if we ever get this fixed, but first things first


----------



## Microbug

Please help us with our cookies !


----------



## tolookah

ddog511 said:


> Where did you see that post? I haven't seen anything about that being a device problem.


:
Post 56 and 58, by invalidopcode. they had gotten it to work once, then rebricked it with the cookie problem


----------



## Remolten

http://www.mediafire...9oz439ywnwfhc6i

Here are the drivers that have worked for me.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> Power + Home and then plug into charger immediately puts into the shut down charging mode (with blinking lights on center button).
> Sick of having a paperweight for months now.


Remolten,
RE: Power + Home and then plug into charger immediately puts into the shut down charging mode (with blinking lights on center button).

Your bootie is functional. It would not do that if it didn't have the instruction set loaded. Your battery is too low for the device to boot. Not saying it will boot at this stage, it might, it might not, but YOU WILL BE ABLE TO GET INTO RECOVERY MODE!

1). Charge overnight on AC charger with blinking light.
or if using the TP charger doesn't work,
2). Try a lower current cell phone charger.
or if that doesn't work
3). open the device and charge the battery directly connected to a charger. Be careful, don't burn your house down
or.
4). Buy a new battery on ebay or taobao

With a battery that's got enough power to to signal bootie it's charging state, your device should come out of "blinking center home button mode" and either boot or get to recovery mode with power + vol up.. In recovery mode you have a chance that webOS doctor will restore your device to functional status. The one exception is in a case like I am dealing with on my TP GO where the LVM partitions (not physical partitions) are messed up or were forced. jcsullins and I are still working on resolving that one, but now at least you should have some hope.

TTB


----------



## strozykowski

Extremely excited about this. Got through the entire process, then tried to reboot the TouchPad and...nothing.

Going to leave it charging for a while and see what happens.


----------



## sms5690

Yea I cant get the blinking lights on the button. The only thing that happens when I hold power and home is it shows me the questions mark battery. If I hold it when that is on screen, the screen turns purple and turns off but comes back on after like 3 seconds to the question mark battery again.

I figured putting it into qhsusb mode would at least use less power since it doesnt turn the screen on, but I dont know how to actually turn it off?

Right not I plugged it into a 550 mAh charger but I dont know if its charging or not. Need to get myself a working multimeter.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

strozykowski said:


> Extremely excited about this. Got through the entire process, then tried to reboot the TouchPad and...nothing.
> 
> Going to leave it charging for a while and see what happens.


I trust you have the blinking center button when plugged in to ac power charger? If so then you have reason to be excited (just a little)

If not blinking center button, then don't be excited yet..

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

sms5690 said:


> Yea I cant get the blinking lights on the button. The only thing that happens when I hold power and home is it shows me the questions mark battery. If I hold it when that is on screen, the screen turns purple and turns off but comes back on after like 3 seconds to the question mark battery again.
> 
> I figured putting it into qhsusb mode would at least use less power since it doesnt turn the screen on, but I dont know how to actually turn it off?
> 
> Right not I plugged it into a 550 mAh charger but I dont know if its charging or not. Need to get myself a working multimeter.


Question mark battery seems more and more like a hw issue. We really don't know. Have you tried to leave it on until the battery completely discharges then plug in to ac so you have blinking center button, it may be the charging system needs to recalibrate itself. If after charging with the blinking center button the device comes back up to a ? battery, I'd say its likely hw problem with main board and charging system.

Just an educated guess after working on dozens of TP's. I have replaced battery on some of the ? mark battery systems and sometimes they come up sometimes they still show the ? battery even with a new battery. Leads me to believe its HW on those.

TTB


----------



## jcsullins

I hope I am wrong, but the "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" seems to indicate a hardware
fault with the eMMC (i.e. it cannot write to the eMMC). After comparing logs from successful flash using QPST and
one with that error, I notice that the error happens at exactly the point where it tries to start writing to the eMMC. Up
to that point, the logs look the same.

For those that see a "Palm device" when they hold Power+Home+VolUp:

Connect the Touchpad to a Linux PC and run "lsusb". Confirm that a Palm device shows that has an ID=0830:8070.
Install the dfu-util package (on Unbuntu: "sudo apt-get install dfu-util") and copy the "boot-topaz.bin" file found in the
webOS doctor archive (in webOS.tar) mentioned earlier. Then run "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin"
while holding the VolumeUp button. See if the "Big USB Icon" appears or the output from "lsusb" changes from before.


----------



## Remolten

TopTongueBarry said:


> Question mark battery seems more and more like a hw issue. We really don't know. Have you tried to leave it on until the battery completely discharges then plug in to ac so you have blinking center button, it may be the charging system needs to recalibrate itself. If after charging with the blinking center button the device comes back up to a ? battery, I'd say its likely hw problem with main board and charging system.
> 
> Just an educated guess after working on dozens of TP's. I have replaced battery on some of the ? mark battery systems and sometimes they come up sometimes they still show the ? battery even with a new battery. Leads me to believe its HW on those.
> 
> TTB


So you have had one were you replaced the battery and it went away?

If so I might have to try that route.


----------



## gsausalito

Hey!



TopTongueBarry said:


> Remolten,
> RE: Power + Home and then plug into charger immediately puts into the shut down charging mode (with blinking lights on center button).
> 
> Your bootie is functional. It would not do that if it didn't have the instruction set loaded. Your battery is too low for the device to boot. Not saying it will boot at this stage, it might, it might not, but YOU WILL BE ABLE TO GET INTO RECOVERY MODE!


So, if my 64GB TP turns from blinking ligths on center button to Palm mode or Download mode ( in windows ), TPDbrick is useless for me because my bootie is functional?
I get question mark after rebooting TP but blinking lights on center button appears when i connect TP to wall charger or Touchstone.

If i read well i have a hardware issue...?

Regards from Spain


----------



## sms5690

Remolten said:


> Question mark battery seems more and more like a hw issue. We really don't know. Have you tried to leave it on until the battery completely discharges then plug in to ac so you have blinking center button, it may be the charging system needs to recalibrate itself. If after charging with the blinking center button the device comes back up to a ? battery, I'd say its likely hw problem with main board and charging system.
> 
> Just an educated guess after working on dozens of TP's. I have replaced battery on some of the ? mark battery systems and sometimes they come up sometimes they still show the ? battery even with a new battery. Leads me to believe its HW on those.
> 
> TTB


So the whole thing started when the battery died and I had to remove the battery to charge it. Before that it was just a dead tablet, battery was at 2.5V. After I charged it is when it started with the question mark.

Also after reading several forums about this it seems some people with the question mark symbol did try swapping batteries but that did not fix there issue.


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> I hope I am wrong, but the "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" seems to indicate a hardware
> fault with the eMMC (i.e. it cannot write to the eMMC). After comparing logs from successful flash using QPST and
> one with that error, I notice that the error happens at exactly the point where it tries to start writing to the eMMC. Up
> to that point, the logs look the same.
> 
> For those that see a "Palm device" when they hold Power+Home+VolUp:
> 
> Connect the Touchpad to a Linux PC and run "lsusb". Confirm that a Palm device shows that has an ID=0830:8070.
> Install the dfu-util package (on Unbuntu: "sudo apt-get install dfu-util") and copy the "boot-topaz.bin" file found in the
> webOS doctor archive (in webOS.tar) mentioned earlier. Then run "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin"
> while holding the VolumeUp button. See if the "Big USB Icon" appears or the output from "lsusb" changes from before.


Here's the output. No USB icon on the device (blank screen).

sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin

dfu-util - (C) 2007-2008 by OpenMoko Inc.
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

Opening USB Device 0x0830:0x8070...
Found Runtime: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=6, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Transfer Size = 0x0200
bytes_per_hash=2309
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
unable to read DFU status

LSUSB gives:

lsusb
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.

No change after above.


----------



## Remolten

gsausalito said:


> Can you explain that a little more. Are you describing the plug and unplug method to charge the battery?
> 
> So the whole thing started when the battery died and I had to remove the battery to charge it. Before that it was just a dead tablet, battery was at 2.5V. After I charged it is when it started with the question mark.
> 
> Also after reading several forums about this it seems some people with the question mark symbol did try swapping batteries but that did not fix there issue.


Yes I'm speaking of plugging it into to get the blinking lights.

Get the device to display the question mark of death
Put the microUSB connecter into the Touchpad's socket but not plugged in
Power+Home until you see the blue/purple screen flash
Quickly (and I mean fast) plug in the power cord
It shouldn't turn on and it should start blinking lights on the home button.


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> Here's the output. No USB icon on the device (blank screen).
> 
> sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin
> 
> dfu-util - © 2007-2008 by OpenMoko Inc.
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> Opening USB Device 0x0830:0x8070...
> Found Runtime: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=6, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...
> Setting Alternate Setting ...
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
> dfuIDLE, continuing
> Transfer Size = 0x0200
> bytes_per_hash=2309
> Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
> state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
> unable to read DFU status
> 
> LSUSB gives:
> 
> lsusb
> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
> 
> No change after above.


Can you double-check and make sure that it is 0830:8070 and not 0830:8071 after doing
the dfu-util with VolumeUp held ... ?


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> Can you double-check and make sure that it is 0830:8070 and not 0830:8071 after doing
> the dfu-util with VolumeUp held ... ?


Ok, here's before running dfu-util (the second time, or after running dfu-util first time)

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin
dfu-util - (C) 2007-2008 by OpenMoko Inc.
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

Opening USB Device 0x0830:0x8070...
Found Runtime: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=13, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Transfer Size = 0x0200
bytes_per_hash=2309
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
unable to read DFU status

lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

so it disappears after running the above. If I now remove and plugin and hold vol + it reappears as:

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
[email protected]:/var/www/html/wwwroot/test/hostOS#


----------



## tena

jcsullins said:


> Can you double-check and make sure that it is 0830:8070 and not 0830:8071 after doing
> the dfu-util with VolumeUp held ... ?


Yes, I'm sure because I've also got the same result as cyberprashant


----------



## ddog511

jcsullins said:


> I hope I am wrong, but the "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received" seems to indicate a hardware
> fault with the eMMC (i.e. it cannot write to the eMMC). After comparing logs from successful flash using QPST and
> one with that error, I notice that the error happens at exactly the point where it tries to start writing to the eMMC. Up
> to that point, the logs look the same.
> 
> For those that see a "Palm device" when they hold Power+Home+VolUp:
> 
> Connect the Touchpad to a Linux PC and run "lsusb". Confirm that a Palm device shows that has an ID=0830:8070.
> Install the dfu-util package (on Unbuntu: "sudo apt-get install dfu-util") and copy the "boot-topaz.bin" file found in the
> webOS doctor archive (in webOS.tar) mentioned earlier. Then run "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin"
> while holding the VolumeUp button. See if the "Big USB Icon" appears or the output from "lsusb" changes from before.


So does this mean that the devices that this happens with cannot be fixed with this method? Do you think they can be fixed at all?


----------



## tena

jcsullins said:


> Can you double-check and make sure that it is 0830:8070 and not 0830:8071 after doing
> the dfu-util with VolumeUp held ... ?


It means we should continue to wait for your further help


----------



## tena

cyberprashant said:


> Ok, here's before running dfu-util (the second time, or after running dfu-util first time)
> 
> lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin
> dfu-util - © 2007-2008 by OpenMoko Inc.
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> Opening USB Device 0x0830:0x8070...
> Found Runtime: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=13, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...
> Setting Alternate Setting ...
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
> dfuIDLE, continuing
> Transfer Size = 0x0200
> bytes_per_hash=2309
> Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
> state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
> unable to read DFU status
> 
> lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> so it disappears after running the above. If I now remove and plugin and hold vol + it reappears as:
> 
> lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> [email protected]:/var/www/html/wwwroot/test/hostOS#


Hi bro, you're always one step faster than me


----------



## henri_p

I had only recently time to test this out due to too much work..

I also got the cookie issue, no way to flash (although I have to say mine are original android TP-go's)

Since I have no other choice I started to play with the qpst software download, trying every feature I could discover.
in the CEFS tab I took the partition.mbn and the sbl1.mbn (from the genesis tarball) and choose as function write raw (spare+data) Apps efs image
how weird it might sound, after it flashed I was able to go all the way and ended up with a working bootie on my TP-go, of course I still need to figure out how to create the lvm's needed for webos, but i can already have webosdoctor going to 8% (then I cut it off) and novaterm into it.


----------



## ph3d

Same result here



Code:


<br />
sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin<br />
dfu-util 0.5<br />
<br />
(C) 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.<br />
(C) 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)<br />
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY<br />
<br />
dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0<br />
<br />
Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070<br />
Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070<br />
WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor<br />
Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0<br />
Run-time device DFU version 0100<br />
Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"<br />
Claiming USB DFU Interface...<br />
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...<br />
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0<br />
dfuIDLE, continuing<br />
Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor<br />
DFU mode device DFU version 0101<br />
Device returned transfer size 512<br />
No valid DFU suffix signature<br />
Warning: File has no DFU suffix<br />
bytes_per_hash=2309<br />
Copying data from PC to DFU device<br />
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!<br />
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present<br />
unable to read DFU status<br />
can't detach<br />
Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode<br />

When I run lsusb the device is gone when i reconnect it goes back to the orginal device id of 0830:8070


----------



## ph3d

double post


----------



## webos_loyalist

First of all, THANK YOU JSCULLINS. I've had a non-booting 16gb touchpad for a few months now, and this is the first real lead I've found as far as reviving it.

I'm having similar problems to a couple other posters. Everything you listed worked perfectly, except that my device is still unresponsive. No blinking home light, no USB symbol, no question mark of death, nothing. I completed your steps last night and left the Touchpad on the AC charger until this morning, and tried again. Still nothing.

I am one of those who in Windows can get the device recognized as "Palm" (but the drivers can't install). I tried what you asked about LSUSB, and I had the same result as the other poster. When I ran the DFU UTIL, it made the device disappear, and if I press Power+VolUp+Home again, it reappears as a Palm device with the same device ID.

If there are any logs or anything I should send you to help you out, please let me know. Again, THANK YOU for your work on this issue.

PS I'm happy to donate for your time spent figuring all this out when/if the problem is solved!


----------



## mattv

Com11: Phone in download mode, everything looks good.... however, the "Download" button is grey'd out and I can't click it.

edit -- nevermind. After trying dozens of times, it finally worked and completed the initial flash. Onward we go  !!


----------



## Microbug

henri_p said:


> I had only recently time to test this out due to too much work..
> 
> I also got the cookie issue, no way to flash (although I have to say mine are original android TP-go's)
> 
> Since I have no other choice I started to play with the qpst software download, trying every feature I could discover.
> in the CEFS tab I took the partition.mbn and the sbl1.mbn (from the genesis tarball) and choose as function write raw (spare+data) Apps efs image
> how weird it might sound, after it flashed I was able to go all the way and ended up with a working bootie on my TP-go, of course I still need to figure out how to create the lvm's needed for webos, but i can already have webosdoctor going to 8% (then I cut it off) and novaterm into it.


Where did you found the partition.mbn file ?
Thx.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> I had only recently time to test this out due to too much work..
> 
> I also got the cookie issue, no way to flash (although I have to say mine are original android TP-go's)
> 
> Since I have no other choice I started to play with the qpst software download, trying every feature I could discover.
> in the CEFS tab I took the partition.mbn and the sbl1.mbn (from the genesis tarball) and choose as function write raw (spare+data) Apps efs image
> how weird it might sound, after it flashed I was able to go all the way and ended up with a working bootie on my TP-go, of course I still need to figure out how to create the lvm's needed for webos, but i can already have webosdoctor going to 8% (then I cut it off) and novaterm into it.


RE; Partition.mbn
Everyone, don't get excited it's for an OPAL (Touchpad GO)

Henri, See my next post, I revived my 64 GB OPAL using James method and some work arounds.
Check your email.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

It's ALIVE!

James,

I don't know how to say thank you. Please email me your mailing address.

This is a Touchpad GO (OPAL) revived thanks to darkspr1te and jcsullins work.

Its even survived several Power+home button resets thus far - I'm pretty daring, I performed them for durability testing purposes, not wanting to have this one end up dead if it ever "needs" a power + home reset for any reason.

UPDATE: Used chekz-devicetool and Impostah . Now it's back on my Palm Profile and app catalog is working.


----------



## ph3d

Excellent work jcsullins and darkspr1te hats off and thanks for working on this 32's next hopefully lol


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> Question mark of death is a battery issue nothing wrong with Touchpad.


Remolten,

As many of us already know the Touchpad charging circuitry can be fickle. It also reports battery state to bootie. I don't know the software side of it very well (jcsullins and darkspr1te are the software genius's here, I generally focus on hw).

I can tell you this much from my own personal experience. Of the six Touchpad's with the "Question mark of death" I have worked on, three were fixed by replacing the battery. The other three had issues with the main board charging circuitry. Even swapping in batteries that had been fullly charged in another touchpad did not help those three. 50% bad battery - 50% failed hw (charging circuitry on the main board).

TTB


----------



## jcsullins

I've developed a utility to help us (hopefully) determine why a reset seems to hang (or not boot properly) whereas it is possible
to enter Palm DFU mode with Power+Home+VolUp.

You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).

First, do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait for a minute.
Then, hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
Then, load the utility (link provided below) with "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs"
Then, capture the klogs with: "fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&1"
Now attach the klogs.txt to your reply here (or upload elsewhere and provide link).

Here's the utility: http://goo.im/devs/j...-fastboot-klogs


----------



## ddog511

ph3d said:


> Excellent work jcsullins and darkspr1te hats off and thanks for working on this 32's next hopefully lol


So is this method only for the 16gb touchpads? I have a 32gb and can't get this method to work...


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> I've developed a utility to help us (hopefully) determine why a reset seems to hang (or not boot properly) whereas it is possible
> to enter Palm DFU mode with Power+Home+VolUp.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> First, do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait for a minute.
> Then, hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> Then, load the utility (link provided below) with "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs"
> Then, capture the klogs with: "fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&1"
> Now attach the klogs.txt to your reply here (or upload elsewhere and provide link).
> 
> Here's the utility: http://goo.im/devs/j...-fastboot-klogs


having trouble installing fastboot - how can I install it on ubuntu?


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> having trouble installing fastboot - how can I install it on ubuntu?


I installed it by installing the Android SDK and then installing the platform-tools.

However, that might be a bit overkill for this, so maybe this will help:
http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html


----------



## henri_p

Microbug said:


> Where did you found the partition.mbn file ?
> Thx.


on a Chinese blog, will post it later today


----------



## henri_p

TopTongueBarry said:


> It's ALIVE!
> 
> James,
> 
> I don't know how to say thank you. Please email me your mailing address.
> 
> This is a Touchpad GO (OPAL) revived thanks to darkspr1te and jcsullins work.
> 
> Its even survived several Power+home button resets thus far - I'm pretty daring, I performed them for durability testing purposes, not wanting to have this one end up dead if it ever "needs" a power + home reset for any reason.
> 
> UPDATE: Used chekz-devicetool and Impostah . Now it's back on my Palm Profile and app catalog is working.
> 
> View attachment 34896


Congrats !...

Reason you don't had tokens is that this is really the ONLY one, an engineer used the emmc from the normal touchpad 64Gb to make a sample

How did you manage to get webos on it?, I have the partitions ready now on the other go's


----------



## webos_loyalist

jcsullins said:


> I've developed a utility to help us (hopefully) determine why a reset seems to hang (or not boot properly) whereas it is possible
> to enter Palm DFU mode with Power+Home+VolUp.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> First, do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait for a minute.
> Then, hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> Then, load the utility (link provided below) with "sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs"
> Then, capture the klogs with: "fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&amp;1"
> Now attach the klogs.txt to your reply here (or upload elsewhere and provide link).
> 
> Here's the utility: http://goo.im/devs/j...-fastboot-klogs


I downloaded fastboot and followed the steps in your post exactly. Here is the readout from the terminal:

sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
[sudo] password for adam:
dfu-util 0.5

© 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
© 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0

Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
Run-time device DFU version 0100
Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
DFU mode device DFU version 0101
Device returned transfer size 512
moboot-fastboot-klogs: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~$ fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&amp;1

After I entered the last line, nothing happened. A klogs.txt file was created in my home directory, but all it says is "< waiting for device >," and now the terminal appears to be frozen. Do I just need to wait for a long time, or is this a sign that something else is wrong?


----------



## jcsullins

webos_loyalist said:


> I downloaded fastboot and followed the steps in your post exactly. Here is the readout from the terminal:
> 
> sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
> [sudo] password for adam:
> dfu-util 0.5
> 
> © 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
> © 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0
> 
> Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
> Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
> WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
> Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
> Run-time device DFU version 0100
> Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...
> Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
> dfuIDLE, continuing
> Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
> DFU mode device DFU version 0101
> Device returned transfer size 512
> moboot-fastboot-klogs: No such file or directory
> [email protected]:~$ fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&1
> 
> After I entered the last line, nothing happened. A klogs.txt file was created in my home directory, but all it says is "< waiting for device >," and now the terminal appears to be frozen. Do I just need to wait for a long time, or is this a sign that something else is wrong?


moboot-fastboot-klogs: No such file or directory

You need to download the moboot-fastboot-klogs file at the link at the bottom of the post.


----------



## webos_loyalist

ah sorry i assumed this was a version of fastboot that wouldn't install on ubuntu because of another post that came after. i'll try again.


----------



## webos_loyalist

Here is the new readout...

[email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
dfu-util 0.5

© 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
© 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0

Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
Run-time device DFU version 0100
Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
DFU mode device DFU version 0101
Device returned transfer size 512
No valid DFU suffix signature
Warning: File has no DFU suffix
bytes_per_hash=1209
Copying data from PC to DFU device
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
unable to read DFU status
can't detach
Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode

The terminal is still locked up after attempting to capture the logs, and the .txt file still only says < waiting for device >.


----------



## paddyp

QPST went fine for me in XP Mode on Windows 7. 
Showed up as drive right away. 
Debrick script an fine too 



Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdi<br />
Checking that config/files are valid... OK<br />
Checking that target is valid... OK<br />
Writing tz.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK<br />
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK<br />
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK<br />
Done.<br />

Unfortunately I still can't get into recovery mode or anything useful


----------



## webos_loyalist

TopTongueBarry said:


> It's ALIVE!
> 
> James,
> 
> I don't know how to say thank you. Please email me your mailing address.
> 
> This is a Touchpad GO (OPAL) revived thanks to darkspr1te and jcsullins work.
> 
> Its even survived several Power+home button resets thus far - I'm pretty daring, I performed them for durability testing purposes, not wanting to have this one end up dead if it ever "needs" a power + home reset for any reason.
> 
> UPDATE: Used chekz-devicetool and Impostah . Now it's back on my Palm Profile and app catalog is working.
> 
> View attachment 34896


Did you follow Jscullins' method exactly? You mentioned tweaking it...I'd be interested to know what those tweaks were.


----------



## webos_loyalist

double post


----------



## cyberprashant

webos_loyalist said:


> Here is the new readout...
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
> dfu-util 0.5
> 
> © 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
> © 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0
> 
> Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
> Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
> WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
> Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
> Run-time device DFU version 0100
> Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...
> Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
> dfuIDLE, continuing
> Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
> DFU mode device DFU version 0101
> Device returned transfer size 512
> No valid DFU suffix signature
> Warning: File has no DFU suffix
> bytes_per_hash=1209
> Copying data from PC to DFU device
> Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
> state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
> unable to read DFU status
> can't detach
> Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode
> 
> The terminal is still locked up after attempting to capture the logs, and the .txt file still only says < waiting for device >.


@jscullins - thank you so much for your continued help with our devices. I will definitely donate if we can get a fix going! 

So ditto here as webos_loyalist: It only unlocked after I usb disconeected the device. Here is the terminal output followed by Klogs.txt. Had to end up installing entire SDK for ubuntu 10.04 to get fastboot to work (https://help.ubuntu....nity/AndroidSDK) for anyone else FYI.

===============TERMINAL

sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs

dfu-util - © 2007-2008 by OpenMoko Inc.
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

Opening USB Device 0x0830:0x8070...
Found Runtime: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=4, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Transfer Size = 0x0200
bytes_per_hash=1209
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
unable to read DFU status

[email protected]:~/android-sdk-linux/tools# fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&1

klogs.txt
==========================

...
(bootloader) <<<KLOG 3>>>
FAILED (status read failed (No such device))
finished. total time: 53.315


----------



## cyberprashant

tried it again + various power/home/vol + combinations with the same locked up state - let it sit for 6 minutes before disonnect - output was same as above.


----------



## tena

Here is my terminal:

[email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
[sudo] password for peter:
dfu-util 0.5

© 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
© 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0

Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
Run-time device DFU version 0100
Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
DFU mode device DFU version 0101
Device returned transfer size 512
No valid DFU suffix signature
Warning: File has no DFU suffix
bytes_per_hash=1209
Copying data from PC to DFU device
Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
unable to read DFU status
can't detach
Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ fastboot oem klogs >klogs.txt 2>&1

and the klogs.txt said: "waiting for device"

Pls help me


----------



## tena

webos_loyalist said:


> Here is the new readout...
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-fastboot-klogs
> dfu-util 0.5
> 
> © 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
> © 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0
> 
> Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
> Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070
> WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor
> Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0
> Run-time device DFU version 0100
> Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...
> Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
> dfuIDLE, continuing
> Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor
> DFU mode device DFU version 0101
> Device returned transfer size 512
> No valid DFU suffix signature
> Warning: File has no DFU suffix
> bytes_per_hash=1209
> Copying data from PC to DFU device
> Starting download: [##################################################] finished!
> state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present
> unable to read DFU status
> can't detach
> Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode
> 
> The terminal is still locked up after attempting to capture the logs, and the .txt file still only says < waiting for device >.


The same result with me


----------



## Microbug

henri_p said:


> on a Chinese blog, will post it later today


thank you, I'll wait.


----------



## henri_p

Microbug said:


> thank you, I'll wait.


http://www.sendspace.com/file/ps3xwc

here you go


----------



## Microbug

I'll try this evening !
Thx


----------



## ph3d

Same position here <waiting for device> is all that shows in the logs


----------



## Remolten

TopTongueBarry said:


> Remolten,
> 
> As many of us already know the Touchpad charging circuitry can be fickle. It also reports battery state to bootie. I don't know the software side of it very well (jcsullins and darkspr1te are the software genius's here, I generally focus on hw).
> 
> I can tell you this much from my own personal experience. Of the six Touchpad's with the "Question mark of death" I have worked on, three were fixed by replacing the battery. The other three had issues with the main board charging circuitry. Even swapping in batteries that had been fullly charged in another touchpad did not help those three. 50% bad battery - 50% failed hw (charging circuitry on the main board).
> 
> TTB


How much does replacing the battery cost?

Might be worth a try.

If not though, can't we edit the bootie before flashing so we can bypass it?


----------



## Microbug

henri_p said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ps3xwc
> 
> here you go


It doesn't seem to work


----------



## bryantjopplin

Remolten said:


> How much does replacing the battery cost?
> 
> Might be worth a try.
> 
> If not though, can't we edit the bootie before flashing so we can bypass it?


Well here you go. Ifixit has a tutorial or at least a tear down.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330818649098&siteId=0&isClassified=false

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remolten

bryantjopplin said:


> Well here you go. Ifixit has a tutorial or at least a tear down.
> 
> http://item.mobilewe...lassified=false
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ifixit tutorial looks pretty advanced but I think I could probably do it. However, I don't think it's really worth it. Maybe I'll just sell it cheap to someone if they want to fix it themselves.


----------



## paddyp

Remolten said:


> Ifixit tutorial looks pretty advanced but I think I could probably do it. However, I don't think it's really worth it. Maybe I'll just sell it cheap to someone if they want to fix it themselves.


+1 I got a bettery for mine and even recharged the original battery with a lipo charger, still no bootie so waste of time and money.

I should have worked an extra hour or two and put the money towards a nexus or at least a kindle fire or something.


----------



## henri_p

Microbug said:


> It doesn't seem to work


I changed my comport to a more reasonable address (took com6)

Also, I hope the path to your sbl1 is not going INTO the tarball !


----------



## Remolten

paddyp said:


> +1 I got a bettery for mine and even recharged the original battery with a lipo charger, still no bootie so waste of time and money.
> 
> I should have worked an extra hour or two and put the money towards a nexus or at least a kindle fire or something.


Totally agree I will be going quality if I'm going to be getting something again.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

webos_loyalist said:


> Did you follow Jscullins' method exactly? You mentioned tweaking it...I'd be interested to know what those tweaks were.


I ended up dumping the p4, p8, p12, p13, and p14 partitions from another TP go with a bad main board, then after booting ito the OS successfully, I used chekz-devicetool to get past first boot and activation, then installed Impostah and added the device back to my palm profile (activated) with a fully functional app catalog. Problem is this is a 64 GB device (come to find out it's one of a kind, no others made) and its now got the tokens (s/n, everything) for the 32GB device. That's not the real problem, I am fine with that, the 32GB device is dead and gone as far as I am concerned, but I also only have 32GB of storage in /media/internal and the webOS doctor won't run on it in this condition.

I may just leave it alone for now though. It's fully functional and has no problems what-so-ever except the lack of the extra 32 GB and the inability to be doctored.

Inability to be doctored was the initial probelm I was attempting to fix when I killed it. It was running webOS 3.03 and seriously needed to be doctored to 3.0.4 or 3.0.5. So in a nutshell I traded 32GB of storage space for an upgrade to 3.0.4 with this effort so far.

JCSULLINS: wondering if I can resize (grow) the LVM filesystem /media/internal to 64GB without killing the device?

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> I changed my comport to a more reasonable address (took com6)
> 
> Also, I hope the path to your sbl1 is not going INTO the tarball !


Henri, the folks in here are working on mostly Topaz's. Isn't the partition.mbn you posted for an OPAL 16GB device?

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ps3xwc
> 
> here you go


Henri,

Isn't this the partition.mbn for a 16GB Opal, not for a Topaz?
Or jcsullins, are they the same?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

paddyp said:


> +1 I got a bettery for mine and even recharged the original battery with a lipo charger, still no bootie so waste of time and money.
> 
> I should have worked an extra hour or two and put the money towards a nexus or at least a kindle fire or something.


Like I previously stated, Question mark of death is "either" bad battery or failed charging circuitry on the main board. Chuck the device if it's the main board. They are nearly impossible to come by unless you purchase one with just a cracked lcd on eBay.


----------



## Remolten

TopTongueBarry said:


> Like I previously stated, Question mark of death is "either" bad battery or failed charging circuitry on the main board. Chuck the device if it's the main board. They are nearly impossible to come by unless you purchase one with just a cracked lcd on eBay.


How are you gonna know though if it's the board?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> How are you gonna know though if it's the board?


Try this first. Open the device up. On the main board near the USB board is a brass reset button. That's a hard reset, similar to power+home center button, but directly on the main board.

If that doesn''t work, buy a new battery, fully charge it ouside the device before installation. If after installation you still have the question mark of death, then its the main board.

Sorry ......


----------



## Remolten

TopTongueBarry said:


> Try this first. Open the device up. On the main board near the USB board is a brass reset button. That's a hard reset, similar to power+home center button, but directly on the main board.
> 
> If that doesn''t work, buy a new battery, fully charge it ouside the device before installation. If after installation you still have the question mark of death, then its the main board.
> 
> Sorry ......


What do I use and how do I open it up?

And the USB board is by the port?


----------



## freecicero

Remolton, he means by the "SD Card slot" that is near the same edge as the volume buttons, but on the bottom right of the unit. Mine has a "WNC" logo near that corner. It's a square silver plate with a round brass area that can be pressed.

And when you open it (with a plastic pry tool), be prepared for the sound of broken clips! ;-) I got over the trauma by realizing that if mine ever works again, I'll be keeping it in a leatherette flip cover which will hold it together fine. However even now, after opening and closing it many times, it holds together pretty well.


----------



## enmbs

Hello every one,

I tried to follow the steps mentioned in this post and got the following results with the eMMC software download app:
Begin download to port COM1 using files:
C:\unbrick_TP\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX
C:\unbrick_TP\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn
Download completed - no errors detected
Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms

Everything seems to be downloaded fine. However nothing after that. Windows did not detect anything. I was expecting some sort of drive to appear but nothing.
All I can do now is press power + home + volume down and that puts touchpad back to QLoader mode.
Any help please?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

enmbs said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I tried to follow the steps mentioned in this post and got the following results with the eMMC software download app:
> Begin download to port COM1 using files:
> C:\unbrick_TP\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX
> C:\unbrick_TP\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn
> Download completed - no errors detected
> Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms
> 
> Everything seems to be downloaded fine. However nothing after that. Windows did not detect anything. I was expecting some sort of drive to appear but nothing.
> All I can do now is press power + home + volume down and that puts touchpad back to QLoader mode.
> Any help please?


You'll need to use Linux from this point forward. Look for the device using lsusb.

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

freecicero said:


> Remolton, he means by the "SD Card slot" that is near the same edge as the volume buttons, but on the bottom right of the unit. Mine has a "WNC" logo near that corner. It's a square silver plate with a round brass area that can be pressed.
> 
> And when you open it (with a plastic pry tool), be prepared for the sound of broken clips! ;-) I got over the trauma by realizing that if mine ever works again, I'll be keeping it in a leatherette flip cover which will hold it together fine. However even now, after opening and closing it many times, it holds together pretty well.


There's always super glue ..... If you are careful opening the touchpad you shouldnt break more than a couple of the clips. Often they can be super glued back together or to the back case before reassembly.


----------



## henri_p

TopTongueBarry said:


> Henri,
> 
> Isn't this the partition.mbn for a 16GB Opal, not for a Topaz?
> Or jcsullins, are they the same?


this the partition layout for a 32 Gb, should be both the same for Topaz and opal

My opal by the way became a topaz ...


----------



## ddog511

does this method only work on the 16gb models?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> this the partition layout for a 32 Gb, should be both the same for Topaz and opal
> 
> My opal by the way became a topaz ...


*Henri,*
Are you saying that your Opal is fully operational using the Topaz webOS kernel (tenderloin)?

*jcsullins:*
Can the CM9 build for Topaz (tenderloin) be easily modified so it will work on an Opal (shortloin)?

TTB


----------



## henri_p

TopTongueBarry said:


> *Henri,*
> Are you saying that your Opal is fully operational using the Topaz webOS kernel (tenderloin)?
> 
> *jcsullins:*
> Can the CM9 build for Topaz (tenderloin) be easily modified so it will work on an Opal (shortloin)?
> 
> TTB


It was, and I screwed it up again during playing with partitions (rebuilding now)
I have always issues with meta-doctor, want to avoid carrier check and device check, but somehow the makefile is not doing what it supposed to.

It's basically 100% the same hardware except for an extra camera , even the screen resolution is the same


----------



## enmbs

TopTongueBarry said:


> You'll need to use Linux from this point forward. Look for the device using lsusb.
> 
> TTB


Thanks TTB,
I just tried Linux lsusb command and this is the output I get:
[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

However, if I run ls /dev/sd? as jcsullins has indicated the only output I get is
/dev/sda
This is same before I connect my touchpad and after.
So I don't really know how to proceed from here.

Sorry I am not proficient in Linux.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

enmbs said:


> Thanks TTB,
> I just tried Linux lsusb command and this is the output I get:
> [email protected]:~$ lsusb
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> However, if I run ls /dev/sd? as jcsullins has indicated the only output I get is
> /dev/sda
> This is same before I connect my touchpad and after.
> So I don't really know how to proceed from here.
> 
> Sorry I am not proficient in Linux.


Your TP is still in qdl mode.
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

unplug the USB cable
do a hard reset by pressing the power and center home buttons at the same time for 20 seconds.
after you release them
plug your tp in to usb again
you should see different output from lsusb for the device
and
it should show up as sdb (sdb1) or sdc (sdc1) in /dev
then you're ready to continue.


----------



## enmbs

Hello again TTB,

Tried it again by pressing the power and home button as you mentioned.

No sign of life.
lsusb command does not recognise anything







.

Earlier i was using virtualbox to run Ubuntu on my Win7 machine, this is how Ubuntu recognised TP in qdl mode.

But if I reset TP nothing is recognised, (Nothing in Windows, Nothing on Ubuntu running with virtual box on windows, Nothing while booted from Ubuntu Live CD and nothing with OS X either).

The only way I see a sign of life is by going back to qdl mode where Windows can see it.

I have successfuly followed the eMMC software Download app procedure. It always results in a success. But after that nothing happens.

I was going to order Nexus 10 tomorrow but then stumbled upon this forum which gave me a ray of hope.

Just to add that my TP died when it was on the wall charger. I have almost tired everything else, every possible key combination, replaced battery of my TP, disassembled and assembled it several times.

But no luck. I don't even get any battery symbol with question mark.


----------



## JPSTouchpad

Hi
My Touchpad is completey useless...I have tried so many different ways to get it to work...I cannot begin to explain whats wrong. Is there anybody in London, Ontario that could help me out.
It would greatly be appreciated.

JP


----------



## TopTongueBarry

enmbs said:


> Hello again TTB,
> 
> Tried it again by pressing the power and home button as you mentioned.
> 
> No sign of life.
> lsusb command does not recognise anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Earlier i was using virtualbox to run Ubuntu on my Win7 machine, this is how Ubuntu recognised TP in qdl mode.
> 
> But if I reset TP nothing is recognised, (Nothing in Windows, Nothing on Ubuntu running with virtual box on windows, Nothing while booted from Ubuntu Live CD and nothing with OS X either).
> 
> The only way I see a sign of life is by going back to qdl mode where Windows can see it.
> 
> I have successfuly followed the eMMC software Download app procedure. It always results in a success. But after that nothing happens.
> 
> I was going to order Nexus 10 tomorrow but then stumbled upon this forum which gave me a ray of hope.
> 
> Just to add that my TP died when it was on the wall charger. I have almost tired everything else, every possible key combination, replaced battery of my TP, disassembled and assembled it several times.
> 
> But no luck. I don't even get any battery symbol with question mark.


Hmmm, Don't give up hope yet. jcsullins hasn't dropped in to review your situation, he may have a trick in his bag of goodies that will allow you to proceed with the process. Hopefully he will stop in today.

TTB

P.S. Just had a thought, have you tried slamming your Touchpad as hard as you can against a hard surface (following the same principle as kicking a tube tv in the side back in the 1950's)? They called that giving it the "shock treatment".
I'M KIDDING NOW - SERIOUSLY, DON'T TRY THIS ....


----------



## ph3d

TopTongueBarry said:


> Hmmm, Don't give up hope yet. jcsullins hasn't dropped in to review your situation, he may have a trick in his bag of goodies that will allow you to proceed with the process. Hopefully he will stop in today.
> 
> TTB
> 
> P.S. Just had a thought, have you tried slamming your Touchpad as hard as you can against a hard surface (following the same principle as kicking a tube tv in the side back in the 1950's)? They called that giving it the "shock treatment".
> I'M KIDDING NOW - SERIOUSLY, DON'T TRY THIS ....


Oh no my touchpad is now in two peices lol...

Not really


----------



## freecicero

I can't try TTB's method because I have to preserve my Touchpad to takes its appointed place in my gallery of old useless digital toys. ;-)

More seriously, has anyone determined whether the "cookie not present" message is the end of the road, or is there still hope? Every time I plug into windows or linux I see the QLD mode register, so something's there and alive.


----------



## enmbs

TopTongueBarry said:


> Hmmm, Don't give up hope yet. jcsullins hasn't dropped in to review your situation, he may have a trick in his bag of goodies that will allow you to proceed with the process. Hopefully he will stop in today.
> 
> TTB
> 
> P.S. Just had a thought, have you tried slamming your Touchpad as hard as you can against a hard surface (following the same principle as kicking a tube tv in the side back in the 1950's)? They called that giving it the "shock treatment".
> I'M KIDDING NOW - SERIOUSLY, DON'T TRY THIS ....


Lol, not quite yet. But will certainly give it a go once I go ahead with the purchase of another tablet.

However, I am more inclined to give it some heat treatment.

You never know...


----------



## ddog511

freecicero said:


> I can't try TTB's method because I have to preserve my Touchpad to takes its appointed place in my gallery of old useless digital toys. ;-)
> 
> More seriously, has anyone determined whether the "cookie not present" message is the end of the road, or is there still hope? Every time I plug into windows or linux I see the QLD mode register, so something's there and alive.


Is your touchpad a 16gb or 32gb? From what I've been reading here, I wonder if this method is only working on the 16gig models, and not the 32gig ones. I have a 32gig model and am in the same boat as you, and I'm finding it hard to believe that we have actual hardware problems.


----------



## tolookah

Re ddog, mine is a 16gb with the cookie problem. Its not just the 32s sadly


----------



## freecicero

Yes DDOG511, mine is a 32 gig just like yours and toolookah. Right after mine died this summer I bought a Lenovo S2105 because I like the Touchpad screen dimensions, and while the Lenovo isOK, I actually ended up buying another second-hand Touchpad because I missed fiddling with CM. In addition, the Touchpad with CM9 actually seems faster and more responsive that the more recent Lenovo.

So I have a working 32g Touchpad that I'm itching to try to use to dig off files and somehow use Linux to just DD it over, or whatever, to get my original touchpad working -- but I'm not smart enough to really participate in the intellectual heavy lifting. Irritating because I bought several in the weeks and months after the sale, and gave a couple to friends -- and all are still working fine except my own personal one :-(


----------



## rtx101

Will this fix the battery with question mark icon problem of the Touchpad?


----------



## Remolten

rtx101 said:


> Will this fix the battery with question mark icon problem of the Touchpad?


As of now, no.


----------



## smoed

ph3d said:


> Same result here
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D boot-topaz.bin<br />
> dfu-util 0.5<br />
> <br />
> (C) 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.<br />
> (C) 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)<br />
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY<br />
> <br />
> dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0<br />
> <br />
> Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070<br />
> Opening DFU USB device... ID 0830:8070<br />
> WARNING: Can not find cached DFU functional descriptor<br />
> Warning: Assuming DFU version 1.0<br />
> Run-time device DFU version 0100<br />
> Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"<br />
> Claiming USB DFU Interface...<br />
> Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...<br />
> Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0<br />
> dfuIDLE, continuing<br />
> Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor<br />
> DFU mode device DFU version 0101<br />
> Device returned transfer size 512<br />
> No valid DFU suffix signature<br />
> Warning: File has no DFU suffix<br />
> bytes_per_hash=2309<br />
> Copying data from PC to DFU device<br />
> Starting download: [##################################################] finished!<br />
> state(7) = dfuMANIFEST, status(0) = No error condition is present<br />
> unable to read DFU status<br />
> can't detach<br />
> Resetting USB to switch back to runtime mode<br />
> 
> When I run lsusb the device is gone when i reconnect it goes back to the orginal device id of 0830:8070


At first i have to thank jcsullins! Great work and i hope this workaround can fix my TP too ;-)

I did all the steps you posted and i get also the same output like quoted.

BUT when i try "lsusb" the Touchpad is now shown as "Bus 001 Device 020: ID 18d1:d00d Google Inc."

I have the 32GB Version.

________

_*Update:*_

On Windows (32bit):

- I connected the TP with USB to my PC and tried Power+Home+Vol-
- In Device-Manager i was able to give the TP the Qualcomm driver.
- Now the TP is in QDLmode and listend as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM270)."
- In "QPST Configuration" im able to add the COM-Port

- BUT when i try to start "eMMC Software Download" it wont start.
I get the error message: "Failed to connect to QPST server." Has anyone the same error?


----------



## Remolten

smoed said:


> At first i have to thank jcsullins! Great work and i hope this workaround can fix my TP too ;-)
> 
> I did all the steps you posted and i get also the same output like quoted.
> 
> BUT when i try "lsusb" the Touchpad is now shown as "Bus 001 Device 020: ID 18d1:d00d Google Inc."
> 
> I have the 32GB Version.
> 
> ________
> 
> _*Update:*_
> 
> On Windows (32bit):
> 
> - I connected the TP with USB to my PC and tried Power+Home+Vol-
> - In Device-Manager i was able to give the TP the Qualcomm driver.
> - Now the TP is in QDLmode and listend as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM270)."
> - In "QPST Configuration" im able to add the COM-Port
> 
> - BUT when i try to start "eMMC Software Download" it wont start.
> I get the error message: "Failed to connect to QPST server." Has anyone the same error?


It's an error with the QPST program you probably should just restart PC.


----------



## smoed

*Okay because i couldnt solve the error i switched to my other workstation (win 64bit):*

- Installed the Qualcomm 64bit drivers from http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=7637
- TP is listened as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM12)" in driver manager
- Sucessfully added Port wirth "QPSTConfig.exe"
- Did the steps withe the eMMC Software Download app. Output:



Code:


<br />
C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX<br />
C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn<br />
Download completed - no errors detected<br />
Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms<br />
DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_DEVICEINTERFACE) \\?\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Qualcomm&Prod_MMC_Storage&Rev_2.31#8&39981ac4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}<br />
DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_VOLUME) 00000020 0000

Okay done so far...then i switched to my linux notebook and did the other steps.

Output:



Code:


<br />
Checking that config/files are valid... OK<br />
Checking that target is valid... OK<br />
Writing tz.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK<br />
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK<br />
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK<br />
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK<br />
Done.<br />

BUT it didint work for me







I cant boot TP in recovery mode or something else


----------



## TopTongueBarry

smoed said:


> *Okay because i couldnt solve the error i switched to my other workstation (win 64bit):*
> 
> - Installed the Qualcomm 64bit drivers from http://rootzwiki.com...&attach_id=7637
> - TP is listened as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM12)" in driver manager
> - Sucessfully added Port wirth "QPSTConfig.exe"
> - Did the steps withe the eMMC Software Download app. Output:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX<br />
> C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn<br />
> Download completed - no errors detected<br />
> Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms<br />
> DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_DEVICEINTERFACE) \\?\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Qualcomm&Prod_MMC_Storage&Rev_2.31#8&39981ac4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}<br />
> DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_VOLUME) 00000020 0000
> 
> Okay done so far...then i switched to my linux notebook and did the other steps.
> 
> Output:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Checking that config/files are valid... OK<br />
> Checking that target is valid... OK<br />
> Writing tz.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK<br />
> Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing rpm.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing ebr32.bin ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing mbr32.bin ... OK<br />
> Done.<br />
> 
> BUT it didint work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant boot TP in recovery mode or something else


First unplug the usb cable, then do a Power+home reset, then try recovery mode again. if no luck, unplug the usb cable then do a power+home reset t*hen while holding the up Volume button plug the device into the usb cable connected to the linux box.* wait a minute or so, then chack lsusb and report here what the output shows for the device.

TTB


----------



## ph3d

it hant worked for most people yet its still being looked at whats next for us smoed


----------



## Remolten

Maybe some of you guys should take apart your Touchpad's and use that gold reset button like TTB said. It probably would work.

Hopefully we can get some devs devoted to the question mark soon.


----------



## tolookah

Remolten said:


> Maybe some of you guys should take apart your Touchpad's and use that gold reset button like TTB said. It probably would work.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some devs devoted to the question mark soon.


Nothing on the inside reset here


----------



## Remolten

tolookah said:


> Nothing on the inside reset here


You'll have to tell that to TTB.


----------



## cyberprashant

tried that internal gold reset button without any resolution.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> tried that internal gold reset button without any resolution.


Thanks for checking. It's basically a hard reset button directly on the main board. May or may not be any different than pressing power+home (center) to reset.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

smoed said:


> *Okay because i couldnt solve the error i switched to my other workstation (win 64bit):*
> 
> - Installed the Qualcomm 64bit drivers from http://rootzwiki.com...&attach_id=7637
> - TP is listened as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM12)" in driver manager
> - Sucessfully added Port wirth "QPSTConfig.exe"
> - Did the steps withe the eMMC Software Download app. Output:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\EMMCBLD.HEX<br />
> C:\.......\TPDebrick_v01\8660_msimage.mbn<br />
> Download completed - no errors detected<br />
> Timeouts: 1st dev arrival 60000 ms, linger time 10000 ms<br />
> DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_DEVICEINTERFACE) \\?\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Qualcomm&Prod_MMC_Storage&Rev_2.31#8&39981ac4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}<br />
> DeviceArrival(DBT_DEVTYP_VOLUME) 00000020 0000
> 
> Okay done so far...then i switched to my linux notebook and did the other steps.
> 
> Output:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Checking that config/files are valid... OK<br />
> Checking that target is valid... OK<br />
> Writing tz.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK<br />
> Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing rpm.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing ebr32.bin ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK<br />
> Writing mbr32.bin ... OK<br />
> Done.<br />
> 
> BUT it didint work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant boot TP in recovery mode or something else


*COM270 from your first post seemed out of the ordinary. COM12 from above seems more reasonable, but I would suggest getting rid of devices tying up your com ports or reassigning the Touchpad to COM6. Ideally, QPST should report the Touchpad in download mode on a port "below" COM7 *

Only thing I did differently than the OP details is I ran darkspr1te's recovery method first (because jcsullins had not perfected the TPdebrick process yet). Then I could see the Touchpad as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1/sdc7 in Ubuntu.

After that I followed jcsullins process using QPST again (TP was COM6 in download mode this time too) and then ran TPdebrick.

A hard reset got me to recovery mode where the device was visible in linux and novacom could be used to memboot the device allowing filesystem access.
Next - needed to create the LVM partitions but still couldnt successfully complete webOS doctor - at least now had correct device partition entries for a Touchpad show up in linux (/dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1-14)
Only then was I able to dump partitions p4,p8, p12,p13, and p14 onto the previously dead device using backups from a working device. The problem with doing it this way is you'll need to correct the s/n and the other tokens in the partitions you copied from a working Touchpad using a HEX editor so they don't get duplicated on the device you are copying the partitions to.

Hard reset produced a boot into the OS and then reset the device from device information app to get first use and proper activation (add the device to your palm profile this way) and you're done.

TTB


----------



## ph3d

Jcsullins is there anything else for us to test or that we can do with the waiting for device from the logging tool you provided?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Microbug

How can I change COM port number under windows vista ?
Thx ?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Microbug said:


> How can I change COM port number under windows vista ?
> Thx ?


Use Device manager. choose the qualcomm QUSB-DLOAD device (touchpad in dload mode) - modify the properties. You may need to unplug rarely used or not needed USB devices or that you can get by without for an hour or two in order to free up some resources before you can change the default com port assigned to your TP by windows

Frankly, I'll be honest with you. I'm now reaching into thin air with this com port change idea. It makes logical sense, but it's a shot in the dark, There's nothing conclusive to suggest it will help get past this problem. The best I can do is share any processes and/or steps I performed out of the ordinary that weren't listed by jcsullins in the OP as well as output /details along the way that resulted in the successful debrick of my TP GO device.

Barry


----------



## cyberprashant

TopTongueBarry said:


> Use Device manager. choose the qualcomm QUSH-DLOAD device (touchpad in dload mode) - modify the properties. You may need to unplug rarely used or not needed USB devices or that you can get by without for an hour or two in order to free up some resources before you can change the default com port assigned to your TP by windows
> 
> Frankly, I'll be honest with you. I'm now reaching into thin air with this com port change idea. It makes logical sense, but it's a shot in the dark, There's nothing conclusive to suggest it will help get past this problem. ALl I know for sure is what steps and what I saw during the process I followed to successfully debrick my previously bricked TP GO device.
> 
> Barry


com port 3 didn't chagne a thing. OH well, it was worth a try.


----------



## darkspr1te

TopTongueBarry said:


> *COM270 from your first post seemed out of the ordinary. COM12 from above seems more reasonable, but I would suggest getting rid of devices tying up your com ports or reassigning the Touchpad to COM6. Ideally, QPST should report the Touchpad in download mode on a port "below" COM7 *
> 
> Only thing I did differently than the OP details is I ran darkspr1te's recovery method first (because jcsullins had not perfected the TPdebrick process yet). Then I could see the Touchpad as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1/sdc7 in Ubuntu.
> 
> After that I followed jcsullins process using QPST again (TP was COM6 in download mode this time too) and then ran TPdebrick.
> 
> A hard reset got me to recovery mode where the device was visible in linux and novacom could be used to memboot the device allowing filesystem access.
> Next - needed to create the LVM partitions but still couldnt successfully complete webOS doctor - at least now had correct device partition entries for a Touchpad show up in linux (/dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1-14)
> Only then was I able to dump partitions p4,p8, p12,p13, and p14 onto the previously dead device using backups from a working device. The problem with doing it this way is you'll need to correct the s/n and the other tokens in the partitions you copied from a working Touchpad using a HEX editor so they don't get duplicated on the device you are copying the partitions to.
> 
> Hard reset produced a boot into the OS and then reset the device from device information app to get first use and proper activation (add the device to your palm profile this way) and you're done.
> 
> TTB


Possible things to check,
Once you have written 8660_msimage.mbn to the device and ran the unbrick program the system should be in emmc mode still, running the following on the linux pc

fdisk -l /dev/sdX

where X is the sda sdb sdc etc of the actual device, if fdisk does not list the correct partition table then it's possible the EBR is not being written and hence your partitions go up to partition4 (which is ment to the EBR which points to the next EBR part5 and so on, they also dont have to be in order, part 4 could point to part8 and part 8 points to part5)

For cookie errors i have had them under the following conditions

1. Trying to send the .hex twice (you cant upload the hex to iram twice, you have to reboot)
2. loading the wrong hex for your device, the 8660 hex will not work on any other cpu (tested) 
3. security qfuse has been activated (i've seen users just click away in QPST tools without knowing what they are doing and then forget they clicked box X )
4. you are not in QDLoad mode but QHSB mode (iROM is loaded, sbl1 fail's it switches to QDLOAD, if the fail happens after sbl1 it's Q-HSB mode, same Pid/Vid)
5. try switching device to QDLOAD in qpst and/or try emergency mode
6. try uploading the hex using revskills to confirm it accepting the hex.

please note that item 4 is down to each device, some do go into Q-HSB mode and others dont.

I have resolved doing this totally in windows without the need for linux but I am waiting for permission to include files that I didn't write but altered to my final goal of world domination


----------



## ph3d

I have been playing a little further - after running tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb - i can only see the device /dev/sdb once when further connecting the device nothing happens and if I hold in power + vol down + home it appears as Qualcomm inc Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode) if i select power + volume up it appears as Palm, Inc 0830:120a

I have repeated the steps from scratch from QPST, then connected and ran tpdebrick on my linux box and it went through as my last results and then I checked the partitions when I had access still to /dev/sdb and it showed 14 partitions as follows so I think this all looks ok so far.


----------



## freecicero

Thanks very much for these suggestions, as I have the cookie errors:

For cookie errors i have had them under the following conditions

1. Trying to send the .hex twice (you cant upload the hex to iram twice, you have to reboot)
2. loading the wrong hex for your device, the 8660 hex will not work on any other cpu (tested)
3. security qfuse has been activated (i've seen users just click away in QPST tools without knowing what they are doing and then forget they clicked box X )
4. you are not in QDLoad mode but QHSB mode (iROM is loaded, sbl1 fail's it switches to QDLOAD, if the fail happens after sbl1 it's Q-HSB mode, same Pid/Vid)
5. try switching device to QDLOAD in qpst and/or try emergency mode
6. try uploading the hex using revskills to confirm it accepting the hex.

I am not able to make any progress fiddling with suggestions 1-5, although I presume that suggestion 2 is nothing we can do about since we only have the one hex file in the tpdebrick files.

The Revskills utility looks very powerful, but I can't figure how to use it without more detailed advice. I hope anyone playing with this will post their experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## cyberprashant

darkspr1te said:


> Possible things to check,
> Once you have written 8660_msimage.mbn to the device and ran the unbrick program the system should be in emmc mode still, running the following on the linux pc
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdX
> 
> where X is the sda sdb sdc etc of the actual device, if fdisk does not list the correct partition table then it's possible the EBR is not being written and hence your partitions go up to partition4 (which is ment to the EBR which points to the next EBR part5 and so on, they also dont have to be in order, part 4 could point to part8 and part 8 points to part5)
> 
> For cookie errors i have had them under the following conditions
> 
> 1. Trying to send the .hex twice (you cant upload the hex to iram twice, you have to reboot)
> 2. loading the wrong hex for your device, the 8660 hex will not work on any other cpu (tested)
> 3. security qfuse has been activated (i've seen users just click away in QPST tools without knowing what they are doing and then forget they clicked box X )
> 4. you are not in QDLoad mode but QHSB mode (iROM is loaded, sbl1 fail's it switches to QDLOAD, if the fail happens after sbl1 it's Q-HSB mode, same Pid/Vid)
> 5. try switching device to QDLOAD in qpst and/or try emergency mode
> 6. try uploading the hex using revskills to confirm it accepting the hex.
> 
> please note that item 4 is down to each device, some do go into Q-HSB mode and others dont.
> 
> I have resolved doing this totally in windows without the need for linux but I am waiting for permission to include files that I didn't write but altered to my final goal of world domination


ran the fdisk command

fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 * 1 9 128 4d QNX4.x
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb2 9 25 256 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb3 25 25 5 4c Unknown
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb4 25 640 9850+ 5 Extended
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb5 25 33 128 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 33 97 1024 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 97 641 8697+ 46 Unknown
[email protected]:~#

** Does this help?


----------



## cyberprashant

ph3d said:


> I have been playing a little further - after running tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb - i can only see the device /dev/sdb once when further connecting the device nothing happens and if I hold in power + vol down + home it appears as Qualcomm inc Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode) if i select power + volume up it appears as Palm, Inc 0830:120a
> 
> I have repeated the steps from scratch from QPST, then connected and ran tpdebrick on my linux box and it went through as my last results and then I checked the partitions when I had access still to /dev/sdb and it showed 14 partitions as follows so I think this all looks ok so far.


@ph3d - can you list your fdisk output below - mine only had 7 partitions? you had 14? mine is 32gb tp see my output above.


----------



## ddog511

I ran across this about 6 months ago, perhaps this will help you with the partitioning part of it... I still wish we had a fix for those of us with the cookie issue...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244


----------



## ph3d

cyberprashant said:


> @ph3d - can you list your fdisk output below - mine only had 7 partitions? you had 14? mine is 32gb tp see my output above.


Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders, total 62324736 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 204800 102400 c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/sdb2 * 204801 205800 500 4d QNX4.x
/dev/sdb3 205801 208800 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
/dev/sdb4 208801 62189567 30990383+ 5 Extended
/dev/sdb5 262144 263143 500 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 393216 394715 750 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 524288 529287 2500 4c Unknown
/dev/sdb8 655360 675839 10240 48 Unknown
/dev/sdb9 786432 789431 1500 46 Unknown
/dev/sdb10 917504 923647 3072 4a Unknown
/dev/sdb11 1048576 1054719 3072 4b Unknown
/dev/sdb12 1054720 1062911 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
/dev/sdb13 1062912 1128447 32768 83 Linux
/dev/sdb14 1179648 62189567 30504960 8e Linux LVM

Command (m for help): q


----------



## ph3d

What looks different between us is the disk identifier - mines appears to show ok - could you possibly have a faulty hard disk? Just a guess I have no idea the only reason I think mines is ok is I am sure I seen 14 partitons on my working TP with android but cant be sure


----------



## ph3d

ddog511 said:


> I ran across this about 6 months ago, perhaps this will help you with the partitioning part of it... I still wish we had a fix for those of us with the cookie issue...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244


Most still cant get into recovery though so its no use?


----------



## freeko

i finished windows side and I"m stuck at linux part.

I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and executing the command "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb" (sdb is my sd TP number) i get "command not found" i think something is wrong. pleas advise.


----------



## ph3d

freeko said:


> i finished windows side and I"m stuck at linux part.
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and executing the command "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb" (sdb is my sd TP number) i get "command not found" i think something is wrong. pleas advise.


You are not in the directory that contains tpdebrick type ls to show file/folder listing - the cd to the directory that contains tpdebrick and re run the command.


----------



## freeko

no i am inside the directory.. after using "cd TPDebrick" and checked it through "dir" and its there.. or should I use other linux flavor


----------



## ph3d

freeko said:


> no i am inside the directory.. after using "cd TPDebrick" and checked it through "dir" and its there.. or should I use other linux flavor


Copy paste the Linux terminal on here and show exactly what you are doing please also do a directory listing so we can see where you are

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## tolookah

For those that dont know, linux IS case sensitive... (thought i'd put that out there)

Edit:
Also, I tried different booting/button combinations to not get the cookie problem, and nothing helped. My next step is to yoink a work PC for an hour or two and see if it's the computer and/or some settings gone awry. (though I'm doubting it, I should give it a try).


----------



## tena

No guide succeeded so far


----------



## darkspr1te

cyberprashant said:


> ran the fdisk command
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 * 1 9 128 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 9 25 256 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 25 25 5 4c Unknown
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 25 640 9850+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 25 33 128 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 33 97 1024 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 97 641 8697+ 46 Unknown
> [email protected]:~#
> 
> ** Does this help?


Yes it does, 
First note that your bootable partition is the wrong size, 128 blocks, not 500 blocks, your MBR is incorrect. Looking at this table its the one created by writing 8660_msimage.mbn to the device, from here you need to write the recovered mbr and ebr. then once that is done you then need to reload the partition table, this is done by unplug/replug the device back in, 
you should then have the same partition table as ph3d and can then re write your bootloaders. 
mbr = master boot record
ebr = extended boot record

Oh, on the cookie error i've had a tip from a Dev on XDA which adds cred to my theory of two different QDLOAD modes (QDLOAD & QHSB) but no closer to a solution but i have been given some source code that interacts with the Qualcomm loaders for the purpose of writing a bootloader to the device, I am sadly not able to post the code ( that was the condition of being allowed a copy) but it is furthering my understanding of whats going on. It seems the key is really getting SBL1 in to memory and executing it, this then gives us QHSB mode if the system cannot find sbl2/3/aboot etc. The code i have works with SBL1 and act like a go between the cpu/emmc. 
I am not really a C programmer so i am taking my time understanding what going on. 
I will have a little time this weekend to play around and will post details of revskills usage.

darkspr1te
p.s sorry for late reply but i dont get emails telling me of posts here at rootzwiki like i do in the xda forums.


----------



## cyberprashant

darkspr1te said:


> Yes it does,
> First note that your bootable partition is the wrong size, 128 blocks, not 500 blocks, your MBR is incorrect. Looking at this table its the one created by writing 8660_msimage.mbn to the device, from here you need to write the recovered mbr and ebr. then once that is done you then need to reload the partition table, this is done by unplug/replug the device back in,
> you should then have the same partition table as ph3d and can then re write your bootloaders.
> mbr = master boot record
> ebr = extended boot record
> 
> Oh, on the cookie error i've had a tip from a Dev on XDA which adds cred to my theory of two different QDLOAD modes (QDLOAD & QHSB) but no closer to a solution but i have been given some source code that interacts with the Qualcomm loaders for the purpose of writing a bootloader to the device, I am sadly not able to post the code ( that was the condition of being allowed a copy) but it is furthering my understanding of whats going on. It seems the key is really getting SBL1 in to memory and executing it, this then gives us QHSB mode if the system cannot find sbl2/3/aboot etc. The code i have works with SBL1 and act like a go between the cpu/emmc.
> I am not really a C programmer so i am taking my time understanding what going on.
> I will have a little time this weekend to play around and will post details of revskills usage.
> 
> darkspr1te
> p.s sorry for late reply but i dont get emails telling me of posts here at rootzwiki like i do in the xda forums.


Sorry for my idiot post above. Looks like posted output after just running windows side without having run the Linux TPDebrick command. So after running the linux command sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb my output matches ph3d. So partitions look OK after TPDebrick. Still stuck with Palm and exclamation mark Triangle in windows in device manager post-above.

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
/dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
/dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
/dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
/dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
/dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
/dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
/dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> Sorry for my idiot post above. Looks like posted output after just running windows side without having run the Linux TPDebrick command. So after running the linux command sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb my output matches ph3d. So partitions look OK after TPDebrick. Still stuck with Palm and exclamation mark Triangle in windows in device manager post-above.
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM


*Yes your partitions are now correct! *

When you plug the device into your linux box can you mount /dev/sdb13 ?? That partition is definately the correct size, 32,5 MB and in the end /dev/sdb13 will contain /boot files (linux may mount it as _boot).

*The following information is basically FYI only. Depending on the path to restoral you end up having to take, you may or may not need to populate p13 with those files. Consider the information as good knowledge to have and hold on to.*

The files in that partition are identical to the files in webOS under /boot after running webOS doctor. Trenchcoat either puts them in p13 or copies them there during the doctoring process.

If you want, you can populate /sb13 with the files from any working Topaz Touchpad running the same webOS version as you backed up or as the doctor you plan to run when you get bootie back.* P13 is NOT bootie, it's /boot ....... *

I say "if you want" above because theres a chance you may need to poppulate other partitions from a backup you hopefully were able to make to begin with

If you don't eventually need to do that, then p13 prepopulated wont matter.

AGAIN, That is NOT bootie. so populating p13 will not get you into recovery mode.

Doesn't matter what model Topaz you grab /boot from (16GB, 32GB, or 64GB, size DOESN't matter despite what your wife or girlfriend tells you) /boot is the same on all three models *(It is NOT the same on a Touchpad 4G device so don't use those /boot files for a Touchpad Topaz wifi device).*

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

All,

DON'T GIVE UP HOPE! This process works. I am certain darkspr1te's and jcsullin's work here will eventually pay off for those of you still battling dead touchpads. As far as I know, this is still considered a work in progress, so BE PATIENT ..... On that note, I'm sharing a final update on the recovery of my device in hopes it will give anyone who's considering throwing in the towel additional motivation to keep trying.

*Recovery of my "one of a kind" 64 GB Touchpad Opal - Final Update:*

I did need to populate partitions from a backup made earlier (some details about the process are in the previous post I made above), and some of those partition backups had to come from a different Touchpad Opal device.

Last update I posted indicated the device was fully functional again but with only 32 GB of storage space in P14 (which is /media/internal).Basically I had seemingly traded 32 GB in order to get it recovered because i was forced to restore a dd backup of p14 from a different device (32GB Opal) in order to bring the 64GB device back to life because it wouldl not doctor by conventional means (although there are some doctors floating around).

There's a few hundred 32GB Touchpad Opals known to exist, however, as far as I know and from information recently received here in this thread, my Touchpad Opal was the only one made with 64GB of storage. For obvious reasons it was important for me to return this device to its factory condition with all of its original storage capacity. I'll be happy to share the exact process I used if and when someone needs it, but in short, it involved the use of LVM commands, some had to be run from my linux box with the device USB membooted, and others needed to be run directly from webOS after umounting the partition. It was fortunate that I used a 64 GB mbr/ebr jcsullins helped to create for the physical partitions. Only the lvm partition for /media/internal needed to be resized.









Sending another round of thanks to darkspr1te and jcsullins for their work!

TTB


----------



## bryantjopplin

TopTongueBarry said:


> All,
> 
> DON'T GIVE UP HOPE! This process works. I am certain darkspr1te's and jcsullin's work here will eventually pay off for those of you still battling dead touchpads. As far as I know, this is still considered a work in progress, so BE PATIENT ..... On that note, I'm sharing a final update on the recovery of my device in hopes it will give anyone who's considering throwing in the towel additional motivation to keep trying.
> 
> *Recovery of my "one of a kind" 64 GB Touchpad Opal - Final Update:*
> 
> I did need to populate partitions from a backup made earlier (some details about the process are in the previous post I made above), and some of those partition backups had to come from a different Touchpad Opal device.
> 
> Last update I posted indicated the device was fully functional again but with only 32 GB of storage space in P14 (which is /media/internal).Basically I had seemingly traded 32 GB in order to get it recovered because i was forced to restore a dd backup of p14 from a different device (32GB Opal) in order to bring the 64GB device back to life because it wouldl not doctor by conventional means (although there are some doctors floating around).
> 
> There's a few hundred 32GB Touchpad Opals known to exist, however, as far as I know and from information recently received here in this thread, my Touchpad Opal was the only one made with 64GB of storage. For obvious reasons it was important for me to return this device to its factory condition with all of its original storage capacity. I'll be happy to share the exact process I used if and when someone needs it, but in short, it involved the use of LVM commands, some had to be run from my linux box with the device USB membooted, and others needed to be run directly from webOS after umounting the partition. It was fortunate that I used a 64 GB mbr/ebr jcsullins helped to create for the physical partitions. Only the lvm partition for /media/internal needed to be resized.
> 
> View attachment 35265
> 
> 
> Sending another round of thanks to darkspr1te and jcsullins for their work!
> 
> TTB


Where did you get your tp go btw?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin

cyberprashant said:


> Sorry for my idiot post above. Looks like posted output after just running windows side without having run the Linux TPDebrick command. So after running the linux command sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb my output matches ph3d. So partitions look OK after TPDebrick. Still stuck with Palm and exclamation mark Triangle in windows in device manager post-above.
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM


So you can't get webOS recovery mode after that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> Sorry for my idiot post above. Looks like posted output after just running windows side without having run the Linux TPDebrick command. So after running the linux command sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb my output matches ph3d. So partitions look OK after TPDebrick. Still stuck with Palm and exclamation mark Triangle in windows in device manager post-above.
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM


cyberprashant,

*First, Can you run fdisk using the -u option so we see the output listed in sectors rather than cylinders?*
fdsik -l -u /dev/sdb

Please post that first.

*Next question. Did you copy boot-genesis.tar.gz to the tpdebrick dir and Run "tar -xzvf boot-genesis.tar.gz" to extract the files.*

The following output of tpdebrick indicates the bootloaders etc were written to their proper partition locations. Did your output match that?

Sample Output (for 32GB)
------------------------
[sudo] password for jc:
Checking that files are valid... OK
Checking that target is valid... OK
Writing tz.mbn ... OK
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK
Done.

*Before you try anything else, I would manually try to write the following files to their proper partitions using dd. maybe something isnt being finished by the script. **do not rewrite mbr32.bin or ebr32.bin for now*.

example:
dd if=tz.mbn of=/dev/sdb9 bs=512











If webOS doctor will not complete once recovery mode is attained then LVM partitions will need to be manually recreated using these commands after membooting:
(32 GB Touchpad)
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgremove store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 -F 32 /dev/store/media

Please update us as soon as you can.

TTB


----------



## Microbug

Is there a way now to overpass the cookie error ?
Thx =)


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Microbug said:


> Is there a way now to overpass the cookie error ?
> Thx =)


Read through the thread posts, darkspr1te offers some excellent suggestions.

Barry


----------



## abc27

I'm stuck in QPST trying to do the part in Windows. What happened is I successfully managed it the first time on COM4 (To the "Would you like to format F:?" prompt from Windows) and then moved to Linux in VMWare where it wouldn't show up despite me routing the COM port. I then tried to redo the QPST using COM7 and each time it just hangs at

"Begin download to port COM7 using files
....\EMMCBLD.HEX
....\8660_msimage.mbn"

And doesn't continue no matter how long I leave it. If I cancel it says "Download failed" and mentions that the "cookie was not received." If it makes any difference, Windows still asks me to format the drive every time I plug it in. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried changing the COM port back but Windows is reporting that 2-6 are in use.


----------



## freecicero

Barry,

I tried Darkspr1te's suggestions but could not make anything work to get past the cookie error.

Have you yourself received the cookie error on any of your tablets and gotten past it? If so could you indicate which of the suggestions worked for you?

thanks.....


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> I'm stuck in QPST trying to do the part in Windows. What happened is I successfully managed it the first time on COM4 (To the "Would you like to format F:?" prompt from Windows) and then moved to Linux in VMWare where it wouldn't show up despite me routing the COM port. I then tried to redo the QPST using COM7 and each time it just hangs at
> 
> "Begin download to port COM7 using files
> ....\EMMCBLD.HEX
> ....\8660_msimage.mbn"
> 
> And doesn't continue no matter how long I leave it. If I cancel it says "Download failed" and mentions that the "cookie was not received." If it makes any difference, Windows still asks me to format the drive every time I plug it in. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried changing the COM port back but Windows is reporting that 2-6 are in use.


Disconnect touchpad from PC

Reboot everything PC, and touchpad (touchpad do a power + home center button reset, holding them both for at least 10 - 15 seconds

If what you really want and feel you need to do is redo the qpst portion, then hold the volume down rocker while plugging in the touchpad to your pc. Hold volume down rocker for a few seconds after you plug in the usb cable and then release. The Touchpad should be in the correct mode. Also darkspri1te notes that it is possible to switch into this mode from qpst if necessary, but I've found that windows (fickle OS that it be) doesn't always respond properly by switching the COM port. <smirk>

If you still have trouble getting to qdload mode, then try disconnecting some serial and usb devices you don't need for the short term while performing these tasks.

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

freecicero said:


> Barry,
> 
> I tried Darkspr1te's suggestions but could not make anything work to get past the cookie error.
> 
> Have you yourself received the cookie error on any of your tablets and gotten past it? If so could you indicate which of the suggestions worked for you?
> 
> thanks.....


darkspr1te is currently working on a fix for situations where none of his prior suggestions work.

patience ......


----------



## abc27

I've managed to get the Linux part to work without a hitch. (Very strangely, the USB header for my front USB ports on my desktop had come loose from the motherboard)

Now it's just doing the alternating blinking on the home button and when I start with volume up it shows up as "Palm" in Device Manager.

Edit: Now it has installed drivers for Palm Novacom (Bootie)


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> I've managed to get the Linux part to work without a hitch. (Very strangely, the USB header for my front USB ports on my desktop had come loose from the motherboard)
> 
> Now it's just doing the alternating blinking on the home button and when I start with volume up it shows up as "Palm" in Device Manager.


sit tight, let it charge the battery for awhile on the AC charger. you will either see a battery with a red portion and a lightning bolt inside it appear next, or you will see (hate to even mention it) the question mark of death. Hopefully it is the battery with a red portion and a lightning bolt inside because next thing will be the Palm ROM triangle after that meaning you could reset into recovery mode.

btw - Charging may take awhile.

RE: Edit: Now it has installed drivers for Palm Novacom (Bootie) 
*You need to switch it very fast from your pc to the ac charger. it will not charge the battery while plugged in to the pc*
*get the AC charger ready and near to the usb cable so you can quickly switch it over.*
I have a theory about the question mark of death that sometimes occurs after this stage. Not proven yet, but I believe it may often be the result of leaving the device plugged into the pc at this juncture. What your touchpad is really craving right now is solid charging current in order to come out of bootie charging mode (Blinking center light)

This happened to me during recovery of my Touchpad GO. After resetting the device, I got the blinking center button light. Immediately I knew the battery was stone cold dead and the device was charging it in bootie charging mode. Before it switched out of bootie charging mode to try to load the bootie, I moved it over to AC power for several hours. Didn't get a question mark of death when it came out of bootie charging mode on AC power. Got the battery with red inside and a lightning bolt. Eventually I got the palm ROM triangle which told me I had a good bootloader and enough battery power to attempt recovery mode. Still I let it charge for several more hours on AC before continuing the recovery process with it plugged in to the PC.

You're on the right track so far. Do not stop charging it right away no matter what happens next, need to build up some charge in the battery before doing anything else.

Barry


----------



## abc27

TopTongueBarry said:


> sit tight, let it charge the battery for awhile on the AC charger. you will either see a battery with a red portion and a lightning bolt inside it appear next, or you will see (hate to even mention it) the question mark of death. Hopefully it is the battery with a red portion and a lightning bolt inside because next thing will be the Palm ROM triangle after that meaning you could reset into recovery mode.
> 
> btw - Charging may take awhile.
> 
> RE: Edit: Now it has installed drivers for Palm Novacom (Bootie)
> *You need to switch it very fast from your pc to the ac charger. it will not charge the battery while plugged in to the pc*
> 
> You're on the right track so far. Do not stop charging it right away no matter what happens next, need to build up some charge in the battery before doing anything else.
> 
> Barry


I should probably give some background.

This isn't the first time my Touchpad has ran flat. Usually when it runs flat, it just displays the red low battery warning and with a few minutes of charging it starts right up again. This time, it displayed the alternating LEDs on the home button. After a bit of charging, it flashed the red battery warning for a second and then reverted to the question mark.

From then on, I found this thread and am now back more or less where I started with the tablet plugged in to the charger with the battery and question mark on the screen.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> I should probably give some background.
> 
> This isn't the first time my Touchpad has ran flat. Usually when it runs flat, it just displays the red low battery warning and with a few minutes of charging it starts right up again. This time, it displayed the alternating LEDs on the home button. After a bit of charging, it flashed the red battery warning for a second and then reverted to the question mark.
> 
> From then on, I found this thread and am now back more or less where I started with the tablet plugged in to the charger with the battery and question mark on the screen.


Exactly, once the charging circuiit goes from bootie charging mode (blinking center button) its next stop is the battery with red and a lightning bolt BUT* if its plugged into a PC when this happens the charging circuitry gets befuddled.*

I've heard of a trick you should try right now.
unplug the device need to get the battery drain to a point where you would get the blinking center button when it gets plugged back in. Instead of plugging it into the pc at this point, plug in to AC and see if the charging circuity resync. If it does you will get the battery with the red area and the lightning bolt after that. If it doesn't resync, you are stuck with the question mark of death. Theres some discussion on webosnation forums about resyncing the charging circuitry.

*For the purposes of this thread though, I think its imperitive for anyone who successfully completes the linux portion of the process to use AC power the first time after resetting the device*. Most of the batterys will be dead (qdload and odin modes dont necessarily require battery power to function, they can live on USB power), but once the touchpad bootie is loaded it needs more than 500ma of current supplied by pc USB ports to charge the battery. If you are not feeding it that higher amount of current when the device switches from bootie charging mode, it can no longer put a charge into the battery, hence my theory about the question mark of death origination.

*darkspr1te and jcsullins*, for the people who are have devices stuck with the question mark of death, is it possible to rewrite a portion of the bootloader so it resets or resyncs the charging circuitry? The debrick process could be used to load that bootloader, allowing the device to switch from bootie charging mode and charge the battery (using AC power) , then maybe after the battery is charged and the charging circuitry resync'd , the debrick process can be run again if necessary to put the original bootloader back on the device. As long as the battery has enough charge after the charging resync process is run so that bootie can load on the next attempt , the device should go in and out of bootie charging mode properly moving forward as long as ac power is used for charging whenever the blinking center button light situation is present.

Keep in mind there are people who have removed the battery and charged it fully using a charger plugged directly into the battery (dangerous).after getting the question mark of death. There are others who have replaced the battery and still get the question mark of death afterwards. This seems to be a situation where the charging circuitry needs to be reset or resync'd before it will allow the Touchpad bootloader to load and just as important, before it will allow the battery to charge after the bootloader is loaded.

I don't know the in's and outs of software development, but it seems logical to me, a hardware type person, that someone whe has coding experience might be able to do this.

Barry


----------



## TopTongueBarry

bryantjopplin said:


> Where did you get your tp go btw?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I happened to be standing outside HP HQ in Northern California the day they fired Leo Apotheker. As he stormed out of the building cussing every other word in German, he reached into his briefcase, pulled out the Touchpad GO and hurled it towards the trashcan I was standing next to with my cup of java in hand. Fortunately I had enough common sense to drop the cup of coffee so I could reach out and catch the flying Touchpad GO before it hit the ground near me (Leo isn't exactly a basketball ace).

There ya go, right time, right place!

TTB


----------



## freecicero

TTB I thought your technical expertise was pretty impressive, but after hearing that flying Leo Apotheker story I am not sure you remain credible ;-)

But if you can help get out Touchpads fixed I'll believe anything!!!!


----------



## TopTongueBarry

freecicero said:


> TTB I thought your technical expertise was pretty impressive, but after hearing that flying Leo Apotheker story I am not sure you remain credible ;-)
> 
> But if you can help get out Touchpads fixed I'll believe anything!!!!


Key point in that post was "right time, right place". The rest is intended to give everyone with bricked Touchpad's in here a needed laugh......


----------



## Remolten

Outlook for the question mark of death considers to improve!


----------



## bryantjopplin

TopTongueBarry said:


> I happened to be standing outside HP HQ in Northern California the day they fired Leo Apotheker. As he stormed out of the building cussing every other word in German, he reached into his briefcase, pulled out the Touchpad GO and hurled it towards the trashcan I was standing next to with my cup of java in hand. Fortunately I had enough common sense to drop the cup of coffee so I could reach out and catch the flying Touchpad GO before it hit the ground near me (Leo isn't exactly a basketball ace).
> 
> There ya go, right time, right place!
> 
> TTB


. Let my buy it from you lol
But for real, you don't want to tell me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> Outlook for the question mark of death considers to improve!


Maybe, maybe not. Waiting for jcsullins and/or darkspr1te to chime in on my theory and whether they can come up with a way to reset ot resync the charging circuitry with the battery so it can detect the battery's state, charged percentage, etc.

Failure to detect the battery state is the reason for the question mark of death. Does that mean the main board is toast? I don't think so.

If this condition is a result of the device being attached to the pc or a smartphone charger at the time it tries to load the bootie after first initiating the charging of a dead battery in bootie charge mode (home center button blinking), I can't imagine there isn't a way to reverse this condition.

*Reminder for anyone who successfully completes the linux portion of tpdebrick, the first thing you should do is reset the device and plug it into the ac charger to try to bring up bootie. Do not leave it connected to the PC at this stage of the process.* If you've never had the question mark of death and your battery is dead or almost discharged this might prevent your touchpad from suffering question mark of death when it loads bootie after charging in bootie charge mode. .

*Furthermore, you do want to make sure the battery has a good charge before proceeding with whatever recovery efforts your device may require after running tpdebrick.*

Still waiting for cybersphrat and ph3d to chime back in on whether they tried my suggestion to manually write the partitions to the mmc without disturbing their mbr and ebr. A "variation" of that process after completing tpdebrick in linux is what I needed to do in order for bootie to load so I could get to recovery mode.

Also need cyberspraht to post his fdisk -l -u so we can double check his partions are correct based on sector instead of cylinder count.. I'm pretty sure they are, but its always a good idea to double check things like this.

TTB


----------



## gk101

TopTongueBarry said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Waiting for jcsullins and/or darkspr1te to chime in on my theory and whether they can come up with a way to reset ot resync the charging circuitry with the battery so it can detect the battery's state, charged percentage, etc.
> 
> Failure to detect the battery state is the reason for the question mark of death. Does that mean the main board is toast? I don't think so.
> 
> If this condition is a result of the device being attached to the pc or a smartphone charger at the time it tries to load the bootie after first initiating the charging of a dead battery in bootie charge mode (home center button blinking), I can't imagine there isn't a way to reverse this condition.
> 
> *Reminder for anyone who successfully completes the linux portion of tpdebrick, the first thing you should do is reset the device and plug it into the ac charger to try to bring up bootie. Do not leave it connected to the PC at this stage of the process.* If you've never had the question mark of death and your battery is dead or almost discharged this might prevent your touchpad from suffering question mark of death when it loads bootie after charging in bootie charge mode. .
> 
> *Furthermore, you do want to make sure the battery has a good charge before proceeding with whatever recovery efforts your device may require after running tpdebrick.*
> 
> Still waiting for cybersphrat and ph3d to chime back in on whether they tried my suggestion to manually write the partitions to the mmc without disturbing their mbr and ebr. A "variation" of that process after completing tpdebrick in linux is what I needed to do in order for bootie to load so I could get to recovery mode.
> 
> Also need cyberspraht to post his fdisk -l -u so we can double check his partions are correct based on sector instead of cylinder count.. I'm pretty sure they are, but its always a good idea to double check things like this.
> 
> TTB


I can get through the first two steps with no issues(windows then linux).

Then here is the output from: fdisk -l -u:

[email protected]:~/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01$ sudo fdisk -l -u /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders, total 62324736 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 204800 102400 c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/sdb2 * 204801 205800 500 4d QNX4.x
/dev/sdb3 205801 208800 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
/dev/sdb4 208801 62189567 30990383+ 5 Extended
/dev/sdb5 262144 263143 500 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 393216 394715 750 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 524288 529287 2500 4c Unknown
/dev/sdb8 655360 675839 10240 48 Unknown
/dev/sdb9 786432 789431 1500 46 Unknown
/dev/sdb10 917504 923647 3072 4a Unknown
/dev/sdb11 1048576 1054719 3072 4b Unknown
/dev/sdb12 1054720 1062911 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
/dev/sdb13 1062912 1128447 32768 83 Linux
/dev/sdb14 1179648 62189567 30504960 8e Linux LVM

I can try to manually write the partitions if you could give me(a noob) a bit more guidance.
Another command example for: should be enough.

Also not sure where to find the "/boot" referenced in <-- p13, copy of "/boot" from OS filesystem -->

Thanks.


----------



## cyberprashant

gk101 said:


> I can get through the first two steps with no issues(windows then linux).
> 
> Then here is the output from: fdisk -l -u:
> 
> [email protected]:~/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01$ sudo fdisk -l -u /dev/sdb
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders, total 62324736 sectors
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 204800 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> /dev/sdb2 * 204801 205800 500 4d QNX4.x
> /dev/sdb3 205801 208800 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> /dev/sdb4 208801	62189567	30990383+ 5 Extended
> /dev/sdb5 262144 263143 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 393216 394715 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 524288 529287 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 655360 675839 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 786432 789431 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 917504 923647 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 1048576 1054719 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 1054720 1062911 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 1062912 1128447 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 1179648	62189567	30504960 8e Linux LVM
> 
> I can try to manually write the partitions if you could give me(a noob) a bit more guidance.
> Another command example for: should be enough.
> 
> Also not sure where to find the "/boot" referenced in <-- p13, copy of "/boot" from OS filesystem -->
> 
> Thanks.


Ok here's FDISK output
==============================

fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
/dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
/dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
/dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
/dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
/dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
/dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
/dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM

To Manually copy the files need help - do I need to mount the /dev/sdb1 partition etc? or how exactly thatnks!


----------



## cyberprashant

ok i figured this much out - this below is the actual command using this 'dd' program

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=tz.mbn of=/dev/sdb9 bs=512[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]so similarly I changed the "tz.mbn with filenames below and changed sdbXX to the correct partition as below for p2 to p9[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for example[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=sbl1.mbn of=/dev/sdb2 bs=512[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=sbl2.mbn of=/dev/sdb3 bs=512[/background]

etc

Not sure what to do for p13 and p14. can you give us the exact dd commands to run for us noobs.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> ok i figured this much out - this below is the actual command using this 'dd' program
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=tz.mbn of=/dev/sdb9 bs=512[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]so similarly I changed the "tz.mbn with filenames below and changed sdbXX to the correct partition as below for p2 to p9[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for example[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=sbl1.mbn of=/dev/sdb2 bs=512[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dd if=sbl2.mbn of=/dev/sdb3 bs=512[/background]
> 
> etc
> 
> Not sure what to do for p13 and p14. can you give us the exact dd commands to run for us noobs.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][/background]


Don't do anything with p14 yet - wait until you try to get into recovery mode. you can deal with p14 then
.
As for p13 - - > can you mount /dev/sdb13 and access the filesystem on that partition, y or n?
lets find out!
in linux run these commands:
mkdir /mnt/sdb13
mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
cd /mnt/sdb13
ls -al
provide output you receive to us if you can get that far

Barry


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> Ok here's FDISK output
> ==============================
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 6401 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 * 6401 6432 500 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 6432 6526 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 6526 1943424	30990383+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 8193 8224 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 12289 12335 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 16385 16541 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 20481 21120 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 24577 24670 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 28673 28864 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 32769 32960 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 32961 33216 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 33217 35264 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 36865 1943424	30504960 8e Linux LVM
> 
> To Manually copy the files need help - do I need to mount the /dev/sdb1 partition etc? or how exactly thatnks!


think you figured out not to mount p2, p3, p5, p6,p7,p8,p9 to do the dd commands. hopefully you didnt, those commands need to be run without the partitions mounted!
Hope you didn't do anything with p1 or p4, those are the mbr and ebr partitions. Based on your fdisk output, I think tpdebrick did those correctly.

I was hoping you would give us the output of fdisk -l *-u /*dev/sdb
(Your fdisk output is reporting the partition data in cylinders, not sectors like ph3d and gk101's fdisk output..hence the "Partition does not end on cylinder boundary" stuff. The -u forces fdisk to display output in sectors instead of cylinders.)

Since you've already started writing the image files manually, lets just assume partitions are correct and skip it - you're too far along now to go back. If you encounter troubles later that's when You'll need to go back to find out why..

Next step for you - Let us know what happens when you try to mount and read from /dev/sdb13 in linux as I detailed in my previous post.


----------



## cyberprashant

TopTongueBarry said:


> think you figured out not to mount p2, p3, p5, p6,p7,p8,p9 to do the dd commands. hopefully you didnt, those commands need to be run without the partitions mounted!
> Hope you didn't do anything with p1 or p4, those are the mbr and ebr partitions. Based on your fdisk output, I think tpdebrick did those correctly.
> 
> I was hoping you would give us the output of fdisk -l *-u /*dev/sdb
> (Your fdisk output is reporting the partition data in cylinders, not sectors like ph3d and gk101's fdisk output..hence the "Partition does not end on cylinder boundary" stuff. The -u forces fdisk to display output in sectors instead of cylinders.)
> 
> Since you've already started writing the image files manually, lets just assume partitions are correct and skip it - you're too far along now to go back. If you encounter troubles later that's when You'll need to go back to find out why..
> 
> Next step for you - Let us know what happens when you try to mount and read from /dev/sdb13 in linux as I detailed in my previous post.


yep didn't mount the partitions, used the 'dd' command
fdisk with the -u switch - ok here it is below

fdisk -l -u /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders, total 62324736 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 204800 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb2 * 204801 205800 500 4d QNX4.x
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb3 205801 208800 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb4 208801	62189567	30990383+ 5 Extended
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb5 262144 263143 500 47 Unknown
/dev/sdb6 393216 394715 750 45 Unknown
/dev/sdb7 524288 529287 2500 4c Unknown
/dev/sdb8 655360 675839 10240 48 Unknown
/dev/sdb9 786432 789431 1500 46 Unknown
/dev/sdb10 917504 923647 3072 4a Unknown
/dev/sdb11 1048576 1054719 3072 4b Unknown
/dev/sdb12 1054720 1062911 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
/dev/sdb13 1062912 1128447 32768 83 Linux
/dev/sdb14 1179648	62189567	30504960 8e Linux LVM

when mounting sdb13 here's what I got after the mkdir command

mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
mount: special device /dev/sdb13 does not exist

Wonder why, since /dev/sdb13 shows in the fdisk command output. If i change dir to /dev I see various sdb 1-9 but nothing higher than that.

/dev# ls
adsp ecryptfs lp0 pts rfkill sdb9 tty10 tty27 tty43 tty6 vcs1
audio fb0 mapper ram0 root sequencer tty11 tty28 tty44 tty60 vcs2
block fd mcelog ram1 rtc sequencer2 tty12 tty29 tty45 tty61 vcs3
bsg full mem ram10 rtc0 serial tty13 tty3 tty46 tty62 vcs4
btrfs-control fuse midi ram11 scd0 sg0 tty14 tty30 tty47 tty63 vcs5
bus gryffindor mixer ram12 sda sg1 tty15 tty31 tty48 tty7 vcs6
cdrom hpet mixer1 ram13 sda1 sg2 tty16 tty32 tty49 tty8 vcs7
cdrw input net ram14 sda2 shm tty17 tty33 tty5 tty9 vcsa
char kmsg network_latency ram15 sda5 snapshot tty18 tty34 tty50 ttyS0 vcsa1
console log network_throughput ram2 sdb snd tty19 tty35 tty51 ttyS1 vcsa2
core loop0 null ram3 sdb1 sndstat tty2 tty36 tty52 ttyS2 vcsa3
cpu_dma_latency loop1 oldmem ram4 sdb2 sr0 tty20 tty37 tty53 ttyS3 vcsa4
disk loop2 parport0 ram5 sdb3 stderr tty21 tty38 tty54 ttyUSB0 vcsa5
dmmidi loop3 pktcdvd ram6 sdb4 stdin tty22 tty39 tty55 urandom vcsa6
dri loop4 port ram7 sdb5 stdout tty23 tty4 tty56 usbmon0 vcsa7
dsp loop5 ppp ram8 sdb6 tty tty24 tty40 tty57 usbmon1 vga_arbiter
dvd loop6 psaux ram9 sdb7 tty0 tty25 tty41 tty58 usbmon2 zero
dvdrw loop7 ptmx random sdb8 tty1 tty26 tty42 tty59 vcs
[email protected]:/dev#


----------



## abc27

Reflashed, completely discharged the battery (As per recommendations on XDA) and then recharged it and it's back to the question mark again. Is this debrick even for people with the question mark problem?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> yep didn't mount the partitions, used the 'dd' command
> fdisk with the -u switch - ok here it is below
> 
> fdisk -l -u /dev/sdb
> 
> Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31910264832 bytes
> 1 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1947648 cylinders, total 62324736 sectors
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x6d6c6150
> 
> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
> /dev/sdb1 1 204800 102400	c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb2 * 204801 205800 500 4d QNX4.x
> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb3 205801 208800 1500 51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1
> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb4 208801	62189567	30990383+ 5 Extended
> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> /dev/sdb5 262144 263143 500 47 Unknown
> /dev/sdb6 393216 394715 750 45 Unknown
> /dev/sdb7 524288 529287 2500 4c Unknown
> /dev/sdb8 655360 675839 10240 48 Unknown
> /dev/sdb9 786432 789431 1500 46 Unknown
> /dev/sdb10 917504 923647 3072 4a Unknown
> /dev/sdb11 1048576 1054719 3072 4b Unknown
> /dev/sdb12 1054720 1062911 4096 f0 Linux/PA-RISC boot
> /dev/sdb13 1062912 1128447 32768 83 Linux
> /dev/sdb14 1179648	62189567	30504960 8e Linux LVM
> 
> when mounting sdb13 here's what I got after the mkdir command
> 
> mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
> mount: special device /dev/sdb13 does not exist
> 
> Wonder why, since /dev/sdb13 shows in the fdisk command output. If i change dir to /dev I see various sdb 1-9 but nothing higher than that.
> 
> /dev# ls
> adsp ecryptfs	lp0 pts rfkill sdb9 tty10 tty27 tty43 tty6 vcs1
> audio fb0 mapper ram0	root	sequencer tty11 tty28 tty44 tty60	vcs2
> block fd mcelog ram1	rtc sequencer2 tty12 tty29 tty45 tty61	vcs3
> bsg full mem ram10 rtc0	serial tty13 tty3 tty46 tty62	vcs4
> btrfs-control	fuse midi ram11 scd0	sg0 tty14 tty30 tty47 tty63	vcs5
> bus gryffindor mixer ram12 sda sg1 tty15 tty31 tty48 tty7 vcs6
> cdrom hpet mixer1 ram13 sda1	sg2 tty16 tty32 tty49 tty8 vcs7
> cdrw input net ram14 sda2	shm tty17 tty33 tty5 tty9 vcsa
> char kmsg network_latency ram15 sda5	snapshot	tty18 tty34 tty50 ttyS0	vcsa1
> console log network_throughput ram2	sdb snd tty19 tty35 tty51 ttyS1	vcsa2
> core loop0 null ram3	sdb1	sndstat tty2 tty36 tty52 ttyS2	vcsa3
> cpu_dma_latency loop1 oldmem ram4	sdb2	sr0 tty20 tty37 tty53 ttyS3	vcsa4
> disk loop2 parport0 ram5	sdb3	stderr tty21 tty38 tty54 ttyUSB0 vcsa5
> dmmidi loop3 pktcdvd ram6	sdb4	stdin tty22 tty39 tty55 urandom vcsa6
> dri loop4 port ram7	sdb5	stdout tty23 tty4 tty56 usbmon0 vcsa7
> dsp loop5 ppp ram8	sdb6	tty tty24 tty40 tty57 usbmon1 vga_arbiter
> dvd loop6 psaux ram9	sdb7	tty0 tty25 tty41 tty58 usbmon2 zero
> dvdrw loop7 ptmx random sdb8	tty1 tty26 tty42 tty59 vcs
> [email protected]:/dev#


ok, now lets do p1 and p4

dd if=mbr32.mbn of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512
dd if=ebr32.mbn of =/dev/sdb4 bs=512

Then hard reset the Touchpad. *(If after the hard reset you see blinking center home button, then immediately unplug it from the pc and plug it into AC charger). *Let it charge for several hours no matter what screen comes up next after bootie charge mode.

If still no response from tjhe device then try
mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13

*If the mount command SUCCEEDS, then skip this next command set - If the mount command FAILS do this:*
mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb13
mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13

After successfully mounting you should be able to do the following two steps
cd /mnt/sdb13
ls -al

There may be no files listed in /mnt/sdb13 at this point IF you needed to run the mkfs.ext3 command above
That's ok.

Please post your session log when done.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> Reflashed, completely discharged the battery (As per recommendations on XDA) and then recharged it and it's back to the question mark again. Is this debrick even for people with the question mark problem?


Not presently. Adding a process for the question mark of death is still being worked on by jcsullins and darkspr1te. Keep in mind they do other things besides working the issues presented in this thread, so we need to be patient and wait for them to come back with a solution.


----------



## abc27

Ah... if there's anything I can do to help, i'd be glad to assist. I'm fairly proficient in Linux but admittedly don't know an awful lot about the Touchpad as a device.

As an aside... has anyone tried QPST Software Download? I'm not quite sure what the "Backup" and "Restore" tabs actually do but perhaps we could backup a healthy Touchpad and try and restore the image to another Touchpad?


----------



## abc27

Considering this is an inherent hardware fault and not something necessarily related to modifications, would anyone be willing to group together (Perhaps in some form of petition) to ask HP to either repair/replace the devices or failing that, offer the community a method to repair the device themselves.

Firesale or not, an inherent issue like this is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Remolten

abc27 said:


> Considering this is an inherent hardware fault and not something necessarily related to modifications, would anyone be willing to group together (Perhaps in some form of petition) to ask HP to either repair/replace the devices or failing that, offer the community a method to repair the device themselves.
> 
> Firesale or not, an inherent issue like this is completely unacceptable.


I totally agree that is what I want to do as the question mark of death is caused by them not us.

I would probably join.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> We've already tried that before in the previous thread before this. Doesn't work because you need to get the Touchpad in diagnostics mode which we haven't figured out how to do that yet. Otherwise it would work.
> 
> I totally agree that is what I want to do as the question mark of death is caused by them not us.
> 
> I would probably join.


If my theory is correct about one cause of the question mark of death, then yes, its definately a hardware device flaw that should have been fixed. Good luck getting HP to take care of the problem now, with a petition or without a petition, the device is discontinued and out of warranty.

We can only hope wizards jcsullins and darkspr1te can come up with a way to reset or resync the charging circuit with the battery so the battery state can be detected again after the events leading up to the condition occur.


----------



## abc27

TopTongueBarry said:


> If my theory is correct about one cause of the question mark of death, then yes, its definately a hardware device flaw that should have been fixed. Good luck getting HP to take care of the problem now, with a petition or without a petition, the device is discontinued and out of warranty.


The very least they could do is offer the community a solution. They designed the device, they'll know how to fix it. I'm sure they don't just throw away devices with the fault.

On a different note, where would I be most likely to find the code that checks the battery state? I'm not hugely familiar with the Touchpad's booting sequence but I suspect 8660_msimage may be a good place to start looking. I've got access to an ARM disassembler and I'm going to try my hand at deciphering what exactly is going on.

As an aside, does anyone know where the TGA file for the question mark is located? I found it yesterday in one of the tars but strangely enough can't find it any more.

Edit: I've found it again, aptly called NoBatt.TGA.

For those wondering why I want to find the TGA file... it would seem logical that the code that calls for the TGA to be displayed on the screen would immediately follow the battery check or if not that, some kind of link to the battery check


----------



## abc27

I've found some mention of charging in the assembly of emmcappsboot. A few snippets:

The interesting snippets can be found in this pastebin. There are a few mentions of bootie, the bootloader, low battery situations and voltage regulators.
http://pastebin.com/v1tdhTwk

Comic relief:


Code:


.dfu boot.gonna boot this sucker at %p..mem0.umass worker.bad signature..




Code:


%d..*** CHECKSUM MISMATCH *** (that's a bad thing)..pmux control




Code:


<br />
x..failed to queue tx..novacom unknown bootie.Got bad usb transport packet, please upgrade the other end..Got different version of usb transport packet, please update the other<br />
end (or us)..and around we go..<br />

From other files, it would appear a lot of the code comes courtesy of a "Jenkins"









Edit 2: On a more serious note, I've actually found some mention of the no battery warning referenced as @logo-no-batt. Researching it a bit more.

Edit 3: Snippet from bootie-topaz
http://pastebin.com/5VrcsYai

Many mentions of the MAX8903B (Charging controller) and PMIC (Power management IC). Then there's a whole host of references to the charger and battery. Apparently the tablet can sense the charger type and also runs a check if the battery is authentic:


Code:


<br />
_Topaz charger low level commands<br />
_%s: currentlimit <param>    : set current limit of DC-Input.<br />
_		 available <params> : '0mA', '100mA', '500mA', '750mA'<br />
_						    : '900mA', '1000mA', '1400mA'<br />
_						    : '1500mA' and '2000mA'<br />
_%s: charge on | off		 : Enable charging.<br />
_%s: detect				  : Detect charger type<br />
_			   <return values>   : 0 = no charger,   1 = invalid charger<br />
_								 : 2 = USB Host,	 3 = PUCK-USB<br />
_								 : 4 = HOLSTER(not available)<br />
_								 : 5 = WALL-HP,	  6 = WALL-OMTP<br />
_								 : 7 = USB CDP Host, 8 = PUCK-TOPAZ<br />
_								 : 9 = WALL-TOPAZ<br />
_%s: battery				 : Show battery status<br />
_%s: combo				    : Combo command! detect,set & enable.<br />
_currentlimit_currentlimit = %s<br />
_100mA_750mA_900mA_1000mA_1400mA_1500mA_2000mA_charge_detect_detect = %d<br />
_combo_battery_	 present = %d<br />
_   authentic = %d<br />
_  percentage = %d<br />
_	 voltage = %d uV<br />
_	 current = %d uA<br />
_ temperature = %d<br />
_    capacity = %d uAh<br />

There's also a "skip_battery_check" mentioned there. As well as the A6 and "@Starting_battery_authentication" and "Battery_present", "Battery_not_present"

Well worth a look.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> I've found some mention of charging in the assembly of emmcappsboot. A few snippets:
> 
> The interesting snippets can be found in this pastebin. There are a few mentions of bootie, the bootloader, low battery situations and voltage regulators.
> http://pastebin.com/v1tdhTwk
> 
> Comic relief:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .dfu boot.gonna boot this sucker at %p..mem0.umass worker.bad signature..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> %d..*** CHECKSUM MISMATCH *** (that's a bad thing)..pmux control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> x..failed to queue tx..novacom unknown bootie.Got bad usb transport packet, please upgrade the other end..Got different version of usb transport packet, please update the other<br />
> end (or us)..and around we go..<br />
> 
> From other files, it would appear a lot of the code comes courtesy of a "Jenkins"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: On a more serious note, I've actually found some mention of the no battery warning referenced as @logo-no-batt. Researching it a bit more.
> 
> Edit 3: Snippet from bootie-topaz
> http://pastebin.com/5VrcsYai
> 
> Many mentions of the MAX8903B (Charging controller) and PMIC (Power management IC). Then there's a whole host of references to the charger and battery. Apparently the tablet can sense the charger type and also runs a check if the battery is authentic:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> _Topaz charger low level commands<br />
> _%s: currentlimit <param>	: set current limit of DC-Input.<br />
> _		 available <params> : '0mA', '100mA', '500mA', '750mA'<br />
> _							: '900mA', '1000mA', '1400mA'<br />
> _							: '1500mA' and '2000mA'<br />
> _%s: charge on | off		 : Enable charging.<br />
> _%s: detect				  : Detect charger type<br />
> _			   <return values>   : 0 = no charger,   1 = invalid charger<br />
> _								 : 2 = USB Host,	 3 = PUCK-USB<br />
> _								 : 4 = HOLSTER(not available)<br />
> _								 : 5 = WALL-HP,	  6 = WALL-OMTP<br />
> _								 : 7 = USB CDP Host, 8 = PUCK-TOPAZ<br />
> _								 : 9 = WALL-TOPAZ<br />
> _%s: battery				 : Show battery status<br />
> _%s: combo					: Combo command! detect,set & enable.<br />
> _currentlimit_currentlimit = %s<br />
> _100mA_750mA_900mA_1000mA_1400mA_1500mA_2000mA_charge_detect_detect = %d<br />
> _combo_battery_	 present = %d<br />
> _   authentic = %d<br />
> _  percentage = %d<br />
> _	 voltage = %d uV<br />
> _	 current = %d uA<br />
> _ temperature = %d<br />
> _	capacity = %d uAh<br />
> 
> There's also a "skip_battery_check" mentioned there. As well as the A6 and "@Starting_battery_authentication" and "Battery_present", "Battery_not_present"
> 
> Well worth a look.


*kudos to you for diving in to the code.* I suspect you are correct, there may be a way to bypass the check battery state so the device could boot. With quite a bit of knowledge about the history of this hardware, I can point to one thing that might make this effort futile. The A6 chip.

If it's the A6 that controls the battery check, and it's damaged as a result of certain circumstances that occurred, then you may need to throw in the towel on your hopes to fix the question mark of death problem without a reflash of the A6. Another consideration, reflashing the A6 is a tricky process. Attempts at doing so have resulted in many webOS devices ending up in the dumpster. I can tell you that just yesterday I had a chat with jcsullins on what if's the Question mark of death is a result of a problem with the A6, so the possibility is not being overlooked.

It may be necessary to split off these discussions into two threads, one for tpdebrick of the question mark of death, and one for all other situations where a tp is bricked. just a suggestion, since there appears to be additional hurdles to overcome the question mark of death type brick.

TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

abc27 said:


> The very least they could do is offer the community a solution. They designed the device, they'll know how to fix it. I'm sure they don't just throw away devices with the fault.


Have you considered the possibility HP threw in the towel on webOS hardware after discovering the question mark of death problem on toiuchpads especially it it means the A6 is toast or needs a reflash? The support costs involved with this condition on a grand scale would have scared off many a CEO less prone to running for the hills than Leo was.

Putting your hopes of remediation by HP into perspective ....

TTB


----------



## cyberprashant

TopTongueBarry said:


> ok, now lets do p1 and p4
> 
> dd if=mbr32.mbn of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512
> dd if=ebr32.mbn of =/dev/sdb4 bs=512
> 
> Then hard reset the Touchpad. *(If after the hard reset you see blinking center home button, then immediately unplug it from the pc and plug it into AC charger). *Let it charge for several hours no matter what screen comes up next after bootie charge mode.
> 
> If still no response from tjhe device then try
> mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
> 
> *If the mount command SUCCEEDS, then skip this next command set - If the mount command FAILS do this:*
> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb13
> mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
> 
> After successfully mounting you should be able to do the following two steps
> cd /mnt/sdb13
> ls -al
> 
> There may be no files listed in /mnt/sdb13 at this point IF you needed to run the mkfs.ext3 command above
> That's ok.
> 
> Please post your session log when done.


OK

so ran QPST download on windows then TPdebrick on linux and then

dd if=mbr32.bin of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512

1+0 records in
1+0 records out
512 bytes (512







copied, 0.00637692 s, 80.3 kB/s

Then

dd if=ebr32.bin of=/dev/sdb4 bs=512

dd: writing `/dev/sdb4': No space left on device
3+0 records in
2+0 records out
1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.00450418 s, 227 kB/s

Hard reset = no response so did

mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13

cd /mnt/sdb13

ls -al
total 14592
drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 2012-09-15 17:35 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2012-12-10 22:17 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 bin
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 115484 2011-10-12 14:49 boot.bin
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 490764 2011-07-29 22:51 boot-genesis.tar.gz
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 119203 2011-10-12 14:48 boot-images.tar.gz
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75257 2011-12-21 11:19 config-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 dev
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 etc
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1131 2011-07-29 22:51 genesis-update.xml
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2196 2011-10-12 14:48 image-update.xml
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 lib
drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-09-25 07:31 lost+found
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 2012-06-16 16:43 moboot.default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30313 2012-08-12 16:22 moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga
-rw-r--r-- 1 prashant prashant 14046 2001-09-08 18:46 moboot.splash.webOS.tga
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3 2012-06-16 16:43 moboot.timeout
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 proc
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 realroot
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 sbin
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 sys
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1435013 2011-12-21 11:19 System.map-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2012-06-06 08:50 uImage -> uImage.moboot
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3341940 2011-12-21 11:19 uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5006686 2012-05-17 19:12 uImage.ClockworkMod
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096614 2012-08-12 16:22 uImage.CyanogenMod
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64508 2012-05-17 19:12 uImage.moboot
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2012-06-06 15:49 uImage.webOS -> uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 84 2011-12-21 11:22 updatefs-info
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 usr
[email protected]:/mnt/sdb13#


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> OK
> 
> so ran QPST download on windows then TPdebrick on linux and then
> 
> dd if=mbr32.bin of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512
> 
> 1+0 records in
> 1+0 records out
> 512 bytes (512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copied, 0.00637692 s, 80.3 kB/s
> 
> Then
> 
> dd if=ebr32.bin of=/dev/sdb4 bs=512
> 
> dd: writing `/dev/sdb4': No space left on device
> 3+0 records in
> 2+0 records out
> 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.00450418 s, 227 kB/s
> 
> Hard reset = no response so did
> 
> mount /dev/sdb13 /mnt/sdb13
> 
> cd /mnt/sdb13
> 
> ls -al
> total 14592
> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 2012-09-15 17:35 .
> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2012-12-10 22:17 ..
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 bin
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 115484 2011-10-12 14:49 boot.bin
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 490764 2011-07-29 22:51 boot-genesis.tar.gz
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 119203 2011-10-12 14:48 boot-images.tar.gz
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75257 2011-12-21 11:19 config-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 dev
> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 etc
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1131 2011-07-29 22:51 genesis-update.xml
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2196 2011-10-12 14:48 image-update.xml
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 lib
> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-09-25 07:31 lost+found
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 2012-06-16 16:43 moboot.default
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30313 2012-08-12 16:22 moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga
> -rw-r--r-- 1 prashant prashant 14046 2001-09-08 18:46 moboot.splash.webOS.tga
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3 2012-06-16 16:43 moboot.timeout
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 proc
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 realroot
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 sbin
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 sys
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1435013 2011-12-21 11:19 System.map-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2012-06-06 08:50 uImage -> uImage.moboot
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3341940 2011-12-21 11:19 uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5006686 2012-05-17 19:12 uImage.ClockworkMod
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096614 2012-08-12 16:22 uImage.CyanogenMod
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64508 2012-05-17 19:12 uImage.moboot
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2012-06-06 15:49 uImage.webOS -> uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 84 2011-12-21 11:22 updatefs-info
> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2011-09-25 07:34 usr
> [email protected]:/mnt/sdb13#


YAy.!

OOPS, I pre e"yay" elated.

As I suspected ou are close but no babanna.
I was afraid your partitions or mmc might be the issue and it appears they are. Not sure what went wrong with your initial run of TP debrick .

Your fdisk shows potential issues with p1 - p4 and this is what's causing the tpdebrick process to not achieve success on your device. The final clue there's a problem is:
*dd: writing `/dev/sdb4': No space left on device
3+0 records in
2+0 records out
1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.00450418 s, 227 kB/s*

The good news is your p13 (/dev/sdb13) is all there now! Since you still cannot get into recovery, that's not much consolation I'm sure.

*need input from darkspr1te or jcsullins now, I've reached the boundries of my knowledge on this currently. You may be able to just rewrite the partition information and dd p4 again to finish off, otherwise you'll need to run tpdebrick again from the start.*

before you do anything, go ahead and copy all the files off of p13 in case you need to prune the files later and then make an image file of p13
You'll need space for 65 MB in the destination filesystem. I'll use /var/tmp you can change that destination if you need to

mkdir /var/tmp/sdb13
cp -R /mnt/sdb13/*.* /var/tmp/sdb13

NEXT - make a dd image of p13
umount /mnt/sdb13
dd if=/dev/sdb13 of=/var/tmp/mmcblk0p13.bin bs=512

You should not need to run qpst from windows again since you can already access the device from linux.


----------



## cyberprashant

actually the first time TPDebrick ran after qpst windows wipe = it was fine. no errors, it's only after I tried running the manual 'dd' commands without a qpst wipe first. So I think the partitions are OK.


----------



## gk101

cyberprashant said:


> actually the first time TPDebrick ran after qpst windows wipe = it was fine. no errors, it's only after I tried running the manual 'dd' commands without a qpst wipe first. So I think the partitions are OK.


I stopped manually writing at p2 after getting "No space left on device". Cyberphrasant did you get the same output?

[email protected]:~/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01$ sudo dd if=sbl2.mbn of=/dev/sdb3 bs=512
dd: writing `/dev/sdb3': No space left on device
11+0 records in
10+0 records out
5120 bytes (5.1 kB) copied, 0.0103872 s, 493 kB/s


----------



## cyberprashant

yeah. If you do it manually and do it after running QPST procedure in windows the manual 'dd' commands will work fine w/o any space issues. You are getting the space issues since TPdebrick script already wrote to those partitions. so either way, no change - I don't think that's the issue. TPDebrick seems to be writing to the partitions just fine on it's own.

As for the p13 partitions, I'll try and do the backup procedure mentioned above when I get a chance. But what will be doing after the backup. Maybe I can wait and do the next step all at once (await geniouses jscullins and darkspr1te and toptonguebarry to figure it out). It seems like we are close, why doesn't the darn thing just boot eh? lol. Luckily I have a another fully functioning one to play with.

another strange thing I've noticed is that the ls /dev/sd? will not locate the device if it sits for a while as we are figuring this out. I seem to have to do the QPST thing and then go back to linux and play back the steps again. Maybe the battery gives out. But charging it doesn't seem to do anythign.


----------



## cyberprashant

TopTongueBarry said:


> *kudos to you for diving in to the code.* I suspect you are correct, there may be a way to bypass the check battery state so the device could boot. With quite a bit of knowledge about the history of this hardware, I can point to one thing that might make this effort futile. The A6 chip.
> 
> If it's the A6 that controls the battery check, and it's damaged as a result of certain circumstances that occurred, then you may need to throw in the towel on your hopes to fix the question mark of death problem without a reflash of the A6. Another consideration, reflashing the A6 is a tricky process. Attempts at doing so have resulted in many webOS devices ending up in the dumpster. I can tell you that just yesterday I had a chat with jcsullins on what if's the Question mark of death is a result of a problem with the A6, so the possibility is not being overlooked.
> 
> It may be necessary to split off these discussions into two threads, one for tpdebrick of the question mark of death, and one for all other situations where a tp is bricked. just a suggestion, since there appears to be additional hurdles to overcome the question mark of death type brick.
> 
> TTB


I think mine is a questionmark of death TP as well. About a month ago, I pulled the battery out and charged it using a LIPO charger and popped it back in. For 2 months prior to that, I had nothing but black screen and QHUSB_Dload and Palm only. Well charging it brought out the dreaded question mark of death. It kept rebooting on its own with the questionmark until battery drained back down and I'm back in the current QHUSB_DLOAD adn palm state. So Perhaps many/all of us stuck in this state are questionmark of death TP's. We just don't know it yet cuz the battery isn't charged / wont charge. I'm hope I'm wrong though as my QOD only showed up after I manually charged the battery, whereas other ppl got the QOD natively without opening it up.

Now that TP debrick has been run, I guess I could attempt one more lipo charge. But taking the thing apart has been a tedious task, not sure it will take much more abuse from being opened up so many times.

EDIT > Well opened it up and attempting another LiPO charge up of the battery and close it up


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ps3xwc
> 
> here you go


Just curious.

You mentioned you had the question mark of death. It's up to you if you want to try the following steps or not. I don't think theres a confirmned solution to the question mark of death yet.

The following can be tried if your device has not been infected by the question mark of death.
First make the backups of p13
Then

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=1
perform the tpdebrick stuff from linux again following the instructions
_( the dd if=/dev/zero command above writes zeros to the first part of the disk first THEN TPDEBRICK REWRITES PARTITION TABLES so there's no chance existing data could be causing the partition space problem__)_

DISCONNECT THE TP FROM THE PC
HARD RESET

ONLY DO THESE LISTED PARTITIONS IN THIS EXACT ORDER - DON'T DD IMAGE ANY OF THE OTHERS ...... FOR NOW ....
dd if=mbr32.mbn of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512
dd if=ebr32.mbn of=/dev/sdb4 bs=512
dd if=emmc_appsboot.mbn of=/dev/sdb7 bs=512
dd if=bootie-topaz305.bin of=/dev/sdb8 bs=512

DISCONNECT THE TP FROM THE PC
HARD RESET

PLUG DEVICE INTO AC POWER CHARGER
DO NOT PRESS ANY BUTTONS
WATCH FOR BOOTIE CHARGE MODE BLINKING CENTER BUTTON (I'll be crossing my toes).


----------



## cyberprashant

ok tried above. on AC charger now but no blinking lite. Will let it sit for a while....


----------



## cyberprashant

wasn't even warm after some time. So lipo charged it = back to the question mark of death now.


----------



## jcsullins

I worked with someone on IRC and discovered a couple of issues with the process I previously posted to grab the
klogs. I also discovered an error in the program. So, if you are able to see the "Palm" device with ID 0830:0870 as mentioned below after holding Power+VolUp for 30secs, please follow the steps below to try to grab the klogs.

You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).

0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121204
1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
4) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121204"
5) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
6) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
7) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
8) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
9) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).

This process will hopefully capture any error/warning messages produced by bootie to tell us what's happening.

On another note, if you are able to see the 0830:8070 device as above and/or see the question-mark-battery, then your
bootloaders and partitioning are OK. There is no reason to re-write them.


----------



## ph3d

for some reason since I have been playing with qpst and tpdebrick I have now not been able to write sbl2.mbn and its failing while writing at that section any advice?


----------



## con500

Just curious to know if anyone with the Question Mark issue had been using alternative charging setup, be it using different USB cables or wall chargers, other than the HP originals?

When I first received my TP it would randomly show the question mark icon whenever I restarted the tablet. This icon showed only for a second (blink and you'd miss it) but then would dissapear then the HP logo appeared and the TP would continue to boot normally...I assume this was a battery check thingy happening?
Initially I don't remember seeing this at every reboot, but was happening randomly and enough to have me worried as I had read about the issue and conceded it was an issue there was no fix for, ie: A true brick.

Like I say the icon only showed for a second and never permanent however it had me spooked that it would/will become permanent.

anyways my reason for posting was to let anyone who is interested know that I have not seen this question mark icon for over 3 months now and I was trying to remember what I had done (if anything) to stop the issue and honestly come to the conclusion that it was occurring due to a USB extender cable that I was using to give me more length when using the TP on the sofa. Since I have removed the extender from the original USB cable I have not again seen the question mark icon.

The extension cable I was using was for my iPhone (white in colour) and connected directly to my OEM cable which was connected to touchpad USB port (no touchstone) and I do not know if this indeed was the cause however I can say that I now have my touchstone connected with another usb2 extender and have had no issues.

Sorry I know this is of no help or interest to anyone who is suffering with a question mark issue of a permanent state,but I thought I would share in case the cabling/charger setup can indeed induce the issue in the first place...I guess I have been lucky that the battery check at boot was able to proceed but I do think there was a very short discrepency at the battery check stage, which I can only assume was because of the extender I had attached since I have not saw the issue again since removing


----------



## abc27

con500 said:


> Just curious to know if anyone with the Question Mark issue had been using alternative charging setup, be it using different USB cables or wall chargers, other than the HP originals?
> 
> When I first received my TP it would randomly show the question mark icon whenever I restarted the tablet. This icon showed only for a second (blink and you'd miss it) but then would dissapear then the HP logo appeared and the TP would continue to boot normally...I assume this was a battery check thingy happening?
> Initially I don't remember seeing this at every reboot, but was happening randomly and enough to have me worried as I had read about the issue and conceded it was an issue there was no fix for, ie: A true brick.
> 
> Like I say the icon only showed for a second and never permanent however it had me spooked that it would/will become permanent.
> 
> anyways my reason for posting was to let anyone who is interested know that I have not seen this question mark icon for over 3 months now and I was trying to remember what I had done (if anything) to stop the issue and honestly come to the conclusion that it was occurring due to a USB extender cable that I was using to give me more length when using the TP on the sofa. Since I have removed the extender from the original USB cable I have not again seen the question mark icon.
> 
> The extension cable I was using was for my iPhone (white in colour) and connected directly to my OEM cable which was connected to touchpad USB port (no touchstone) and I do not know if this indeed was the cause however I can say that I now have my touchstone connected with another usb2 extender and have had no issues.
> 
> Sorry I know this is of no help or interest to anyone who is suffering with a question mark issue of a permanent state,but I thought I would share in case the cabling/charger setup can indeed induce the issue in the first place...I guess I have been lucky that the battery check at boot was able to proceed but I do think there was a very short discrepency at the battery check stage, which I can only assume was because of the extender I had attached since I have not saw the issue again since removing


I was using a completely different 2A charger for all this time (Although I did use the HP charger whenever it showed the red low battery warning) and this problem just appeared out of nowhere after a complete discharge.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

jcsullins said:


> I worked with someone on IRC and discovered a couple of issues with the process I previously posted to grab the
> klogs. I also discovered an error in the program. So, if you are able to see the "Palm" device with ID 0830:0870 as mentioned below after holding Power+VolUp for 30secs, please follow the steps below to try to grab the klogs.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121204
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 4) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121204"
> 5) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 6) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 7) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 8) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 9) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).
> 
> This process will hopefully capture any error/warning messages produced by bootie to tell us what's happening.
> 
> On another note, if you are able to see the 0830:8070 device as above and/or see the question-mark-battery, then your
> bootloaders and partitioning are OK. There is no reason to re-write them.


Glad to see ya back James. Your expertise has been missed!


----------



## Remolten

I'm gonna try using the Ipad charger adapter and see if it does anything.


----------



## prculley

I wonder if the Battery Question mark might have something to do with synchronization between the battery physical state and a 'memory' that the charging circuit maintains of the battery state.

For some other types of Lithium cells, like laptop devices, the charging circuit maintains a log of battery info that assists in predicting the amount of charge remaining, probable battery capacity (which changes downward over lifetime), and even serial numbers. In a laptop battery this is stored in a device packaged with thte cellls, so you can change the battery out and still keep track.

I'm thinking that with the Touchpad, since this is not part of the battery, using an external charger on a disassembled touchpad might leave any such 'memory' confused. It might also get confused if a 'memory' update gets lost due to complete power discharge; i.e. the last write to the 'memory' was lost or corrupted if the battery died too fast for the circuits or software to finish up.

If these ideas are correct, we may have to find a way to re-initialize the charging circuit to get things going again; HP may do this as a matter of course when replacing a battery...

Food for thought...


----------



## ddog511

Any progress on the cookie error?


----------



## cyberprashant

should we just try a new battery? Has anyone ever fixed a Questionmark fo death TP with just a simple battery replacement. My research so far tells me ppl always just get the questionmark back...


----------



## Remolten

I have tried some stuff with ipad adapter but will try charging for at least a day and seeing what happens.


----------



## darkspr1te

Remolten said:


> I have tried some stuff with ipad adapter but will try charging for at least a day and seeing what happens.


Hi All, Again I am not getting a notify, I need to check my spam agents.
Anyway,
A few things to ponder, Has anyone looked further into making the UART/SERIAL adapter (see info i posted on my debrick section)? this could give you a look into what the kernel is thinking , the serial port is enabled on kernel command line (i not sure how your boot.img is made but if similar to android it's a zImage+cp'iod ramdisk)
The battery no doubt talks to the system via i2c (it's a comms standard in cell devices) there are plenty of i2c interigation/sniffing programs out there, plus you can cross compile (i've cross compiled util-linux for arm5, very handy for partition/loader sniffing) others.
Moboot, kernel access via uart should give you a cmd line that you can access to maybe re write the hp battery partition partition, no doubt it has a basic checksum which would explain your fails at rebuilding and then booting fully.
8660_msimage.mbn should activate basic charging , it's in the code i know that as on my device it does charge, the battery warms up and ive debricked on a known flat battery to see plenty of power once left in sdcard mode then debrick (as documented in my thread)
The reason you must have the high power/charge is the screen + lights, in sdcard mode these are not activated so it allows charge via usb. in the rare possible case that the hp designers didnt use reference board ffa pinouts and supporting chips then the aboot portion of the system is not triggering the correct GPIO to activate the charge.
moboot, can replace aboot.mbn or appsboot i think, it does support HP's headphone UART and also allows you to activate charge on usb and also overide the charge levels. this can also been done on stock little kernel but moboot is based of uboot i think and uboot makes like easier when working in embedded/soc products.

From what i've seen of these devices (qualcomm in general) is battery parameters are stored on emmc, not via qpst access and i doubt it will be a mountable partition, if you seen some files are mountable, to the cpu it uses the partition table as a quick and dirty file table, the partition type is the file-name of sorts, this file will then be stored in a hex format so also i doubt you will be able to load via text editor. This bring to mind that the hp could be expecting to see a pre-layed out structure in this partition with factory battery values (so it's cpu knows it's safe to boot full) and the lack of this factory data is throwing it a error.
Last possible cause is a failure on the i2c bus used to talk to batteries.
possible work arounds could be a device to pretend to be the battery(arduino/bus pirate) or a clone of a good battery partition.
My advice is target moboot via it's source (http://code.google.com/p/moboot/) and get the headphone uart to function. The latter i think is the most important, plus in stock you can control the charge system.

Reference in boot-topaz to nvram settings partition (possible location of battery charge data)


Code:


<br />
<br />
boot linux image<br />
@logo-nobatt<br />
logo-nosys<br />
logo-chg<br />
logo-badchg<br />
logo-sync<br />
logo-panic<br />
logo-disk<br />
logo-weak<br />
logo-boot<br />
no nvram partition found<br />
nvram sections:<br />
%d: offset 0x%x, len %d, flags 0x%x, name '%s'<br />

and possible hboot/moboot values that could be changed via UART



Code:


<br />
<br />
<br />
lcd=<br />
fb=<br />
fbcon=enable<br />
console=tty1<br />
fbcon=disable<br />
console=<br />
nduid=<br />
klog=<br />
klog_len=<br />
skip_battery_check=1<br />
hs_uart=1<br />
MFTboot<br />
lastboot=<br />

Seems the bootie system supports klogs, as i dont have a device i cant confirm but (see jcsullins post a few pages back) using dfu-util, fastboot and to pull klogs which are the kernel logs, could tell you whats going on with the kernel and battery system.


Code:


<br />
<br />
klog list:<br />
klog header at %p: magic 0%x version %d len %u buffer count %u current %u<br />
kbuf at %p: len %u, head %u, tail %u<br />

boot-genesis files have similar info and is called chainbootie,



Code:


<br />
<br />
recover<br />
tellbootie-dfu<br />
late-boot<br />
<br />

There are plenty more inside the files.

I know i've included two different qualcomm chipset's , that is to show the common items between the devices, some may lack the feature of the other but often things are standard, UART being one of them.
I am currently working on loader sniffing programs but i will try and check back as often as i can. 
I have spent time porting a better set of disk utilities to the actual device (arm code) and i am working on a tool to create the qpst partition0.xml/mbr/ebr for emmcswdownload. 
The output from the disk utilities is giving me a better look at the structures as is relates to the cpu and not the os.

/off topic
Oh, TTB, Love the story reminds me of my days dumpster diving with bill gates.
Joke
















Well I hope this helps.
As i dont have a device, this is only my theory and suggestion.


----------



## darkspr1te

abc27 said:


> I'm stuck in QPST trying to do the part in Windows. What happened is I successfully managed it the first time on COM4 (To the "Would you like to format F:?" prompt from Windows) and then moved to Linux in VMWare where it wouldn't show up despite me routing the COM port. I then tried to redo the QPST using COM7 and each time it just hangs at
> 
> "Begin download to port COM7 using files
> ....\EMMCBLD.HEX
> ....\8660_msimage.mbn"
> 
> And doesn't continue no matter how long I leave it. If I cancel it says "Download failed" and mentions that the "cookie was not received." If it makes any difference, Windows still asks me to format the drive every time I plug it in. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried changing the COM port back but Windows is reporting that 2-6 are in use.


Route the sdcard /drive that windows see's and not the com port, thats available for other functions, it's the drive you need to now access in linux, i do it the other way round, i host the windows vm in linux, i just select the pid/vid of the device i want to transfer to the windows vm, every thing goes with it.
It wont let you download the hex system twice, so if your device shows up in windows as a drive then you almost home, now you need to transfer that drive to the vm.

sorry if anywone has already posted replies, i am trying to catch up !!
darkspr1te


----------



## Remolten

So we just need to edit the files we send it in the process and it should work.

By the way what are you guys using to read these files?


----------



## henri_p

Some remark,

When eMMCswdownload gives that cookie error I still can flash all my partitions back via the software download app. I made a dd of each partition from a good device, and I am able to restore them on a dead one (still doesn't work after done though), so can the error be in the eMMCswdonload app itself ?, would there be a way to remove the "wait for cookie" part?, I dont like cookies anyway









## Edit##

While I was not able to have it working from my win7, I WAS able to do it from a XP virtual machine
Initially it didn't work, I installed the visuall ++ runtime libraries, and a DLL (MFC80U.dll) that is called upon when I checked ida output
I tried again running eMMCswdownload from the folder with all the files, it didn't work..
I tried running it from the QPST bin folder and added the path to the files.. and it worked !

Did it with 3 different TP's ... all worked out now

No Idea if I was just lucky, but some people might try !

## Edit 2 ##

Leave the eMMCswdownload app open on your win 7 machine, then you see the arrival of the device right away.

Finished now 3 TP's , had no more issues (except for the TP-Go's where I don't have a working webos-doctor... hint to TTB .. )


----------



## paddyp

henri_p said:


> Finished now 3 TP's , had no more issues (except for the TP-Go's where I don't have a working webos-doctor... hint to TTB .. )


What state were they in before fixing, all the same?


----------



## henri_p

paddyp said:


> What state were they in before fixing, all the same?


All in Qualcomm D-load , so yes.. all the same


----------



## ddog511

henri_p said:


> Some remark,
> 
> When eMMCswdownload gives that cookie error I still can flash all my partitions back via the software download app. I made a dd of each partition from a good device, and I am able to restore them on a dead one (still doesn't work after done though), so can the error be in the eMMCswdonload app itself ?, would there be a way to remove the "wait for cookie" part?, I dont like cookies anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ## Edit##
> 
> While I was not able to have it working from my win7, I WAS able to do it from a XP virtual machine
> Initially it didn't work, I installed the visuall ++ runtime libraries, and a DLL (MFC80U.dll) that is called upon when I checked ida output
> I tried again running eMMCswdownload from the folder with all the files, it didn't work..
> I tried running it from the QPST bin folder and added the path to the files.. and it worked !
> 
> Did it with 3 different TP's ... all worked out now
> 
> No Idea if I was just lucky, but some people might try !
> 
> ## Edit 2 ##
> 
> Leave the eMMCswdownload app open on your win 7 machine, then you see the arrival of the device right away.
> 
> Finished now 3 TP's , had no more issues (except for the TP-Go's where I don't have a working webos-doctor... hint to TTB .. )


I was really hopeful, but nothing I could do would allow me to be successful. Did you have to continue to 'attach' the usb device in the xp mode vm?


----------



## henri_p

ddog511 said:


> I was really hopeful, but nothing I could do would allow me to be successful. Did you have to continue to 'attach' the usb device in the xp mode vm?


Yes, I did. but i left the software also open on the win7, like this i could see the arrival in win 7 while the flashing was done from the XP vm, sometimes I did had to try 2 times, but i never had that cookie thing


----------



## TopTongueBarry

paddyp said:


> Some remark,
> 
> When eMMCswdownload gives that cookie error I still can flash all my partitions back via the software download app. I made a dd of each partition from a good device, and I am able to restore them on a dead one (still doesn't work after done though), so can the error be in the eMMCswdonload app itself ?, would there be a way to remove the "wait for cookie" part?, I dont like cookies anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ## Edit##
> 
> While I was not able to have it working from my win7, I WAS able to do it from a XP virtual machine
> Initially it didn't work, I installed the visuall ++ runtime libraries, and a DLL (MFC80U.dll) that is called upon when I checked ida output
> I tried again running eMMCswdownload from the folder with all the files, it didn't work..
> I tried running it from the QPST bin folder and added the path to the files.. and it worked !
> 
> Did it with 3 different TP's ... all worked out now
> 
> No Idea if I was just lucky, but some people might try !
> 
> ## Edit 2 ##
> 
> Leave the eMMCswdownload app open on your win 7 machine, then you see the arrival of the device right away.
> 
> Finished now 3 TP's , had no more issues (except for the TP-Go's where I don't have a working webos-doctor... hint to TTB .. )


Henri,
email me the following info for each of the devices you need a nurse for

- model#'s (fb386ua, fb396ua, fb398ua OR whatever FBxxxUA)
- HSTNH#''s (I31C, I32C, or I33C)
- whether a wifi only device, or a 3G device with HSPA+ Ericsson MBM, or a 4G device with LTE Sierra MBM.

- I'll hook you up with ftp info as long as you promise to give me dibs on the first one of them you sell.

TTB


----------



## henri_p

TopTongueBarry said:


> Henri,
> email me the following info for each of the devices you need a nurse for
> 
> - model#'s (fb386ua, fb396ua, fb398ua OR whatever FBxxxUA)
> - HSTNH#''s (I31C, I32C, or I33C)
> - whether a wifi only device, or a 3G device with HSPA+ Ericsson MBM, or a 4G device with LTE Sierra MBM.
> 
> - I'll hook you up with ftp info as long as you promise to give me dibs on the first one of them you sell.
> 
> TTB


Hi Barry,

No more need !, figured out DD is a wonderful thing ;-)

I did further experimenting, changed a Opal into a topaz, boots, all seem to work except touchpanel, if I can fix that then we have Android on our GO !

I have 5 go's here, now all are Webos (Opal 3.04) , 3 were Android before... so, the one android you have there can be reflashed !


----------



## ph3d

Weird i was fo.lowing te process fine tried to start again and now cookie failed wonder if i had messed around too much









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lifeisfun

Any chance that this will be eventually available for windows only PC ? I have no access to Linux
Also is there some check how to verify that the tablet doesn't suffer from deep discharge instead of not being able to boot?

Thanks


----------



## paddyp

Surely theres some computer you can put a live cd into?


----------



## lifeisfun

Good point, I can do USB stick


----------



## cofster

Using xp.
I installed [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] visual C++ runtime libraries, set the com port number to 6, ran program as administrator.[/background]

It all seems to go horribly wrong at this point...



Code:


2012/12/19 15:05:57.937 SynchronizeConnection starting...<br />
2012/12/19 15:05:57.937 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/12/19 15:06:00.937 Timeout<br />
2012/12/19 15:06:00.937 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
2012/12/19 15:06:01.375 Disabling automatic polling.<br />
2012/12/19 15:06:01.375 Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]It results in [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received"[/background]

The log files are attached.

I wonder could the SanDisk iNand have a similar problem (its prob not related but seems like it could be a similar problem)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1667886

Sansa fuze plus uses similar chip and has RO problems reported too.


----------



## ddog511

Exactly what my log file says too. Unfortunately no one here had been able to help with it.


----------



## henri_p

[quote/]

2012/12/19 15:06:01.375 Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED[/CODE]

[/quote]

you have been playing with Qfuse !

I advise to run the whole procedure again from a totally different PC since QPS keeps those settings somewhere


----------



## ddog511

henri_p said:


> you have been playing with Qfuse !
> 
> I advise to run the whole procedure again from a totally different PC since QPS keeps those settings somewhere


You have any way to back up that statement? My log files read exactly the same, and I never clicked the qfuse button.


----------



## cofster

I tried everything on a clean xp machine. Starting from scratch.

I still got

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED[/background]

The log was like before.

There some explanation of QFuses on this thread.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1856327
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1856327

I can't remember if I hit the QFuse button.

I have attached the log from a virtualbox xp machine which I also tried. This log looks different.

In virtualbox when trying to flash its goes to No phone connecting during the flash and then back to phone in download mode.

Here are main errors.

2012/12/21 22:33:17.326 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
2012/12/21 22:33:17.326 CloseDownloader error
2012/12/21 22:33:17.326 Sending Security Mode 1

2012/12/21 22:33:17.337 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0
2012/12/21 22:33:17.347 Open multi failed, unknown error
o2012/12/21 22:33:17.358 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
2012/12/21 22:33:17.368 Download end, status 103, error 852
2012/12/21 22:33:17.368 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000

No [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED in virtualbox.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]This blog I think seems to have a lot of useful information.[/background]
http://www.anyclub.org/2012/05/how-to-generate-8660msimagembn.html


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> No more need !, figured out DD is a wonderful thing ;-)
> 
> I did further experimenting, changed a Opal into a topaz, boots, all seem to work except touchpanel, if I can fix that then we have Android on our GO !
> 
> I have 5 go's here, now all are Webos (Opal 3.04) , 3 were Android before... so, the one android you have there can be reflashed !


Reason for the Touchpanel not working is you made the opal a Topaz so that must mean you used a topaz doctor. If thats the case, the difference between topaz and opal touchscreen is the topaz grid is 40x30, but the Opal grid is 28x22.

There's a file in /etc/something???? you can possibly edit to change the grid. That might fix the touchscreen.

As for that one android I "had" its already been parted out, but I bought another one on Taobao. It was running Froyo natively. I gave it to jcsullins as thanks for his assistance bringing my 64GB Opal back to life. Additionally, I've heard he's using it to develop and compile a CM9 build for Opal (shortloin).

I have more buyers than I have devices in sellable condition, so I still want to buy one of your rebirthed GO's.

TTB


----------



## ando

now stuck with this being detected as Palm (when holding the volume + or - i forget and the home button) thanks to this debrick software and as many know there are no drivers for it

originally had the question mark battery issue assumed it was corruption in the initial boot, now i can't get novacom to detect the tablet because there are no compatible drivers









was reading yesterday over the battery question mark issue, apparently it's something do with onboard firmware being corrupted on a controller board, this one to be exact http://forums.webosn...1555-post5.html

anyone any ideas on getting this back to the original state so i can at least get novacom working again

video showing the update too, just need to get the tablet recognised again so i can at least try


----------



## jcsullins

jcsullins said:


> I worked with someone on IRC and discovered a couple of issues with the process I previously posted to grab the
> klogs. I also discovered an error in the program. So, if you are able to see the "Palm" device with ID 0830:0870 as mentioned below after holding Power+VolUp for 30secs, please follow the steps below to try to grab the klogs.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121204
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 4) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121204"
> 5) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 6) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 7) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 8) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 9) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).
> 
> This process will hopefully capture any error/warning messages produced by bootie to tell us what's happening.
> 
> On another note, if you are able to see the 0830:8070 device as above and/or see the question-mark-battery, then your
> bootloaders and partitioning are OK. There is no reason to re-write them.


Posted this 10 days ago .. no response yet

I suggest the above for those with the "?-batt" or the "Palm mode only" to help gather more information.


----------



## ando

problem is plugged it into my debian box which i done the TPDebrick on but now it's not recognised as a sdX doesn't show up as a device in ssh

will the above still work? also any links to everything required above sorry if i'm asking too much just instead of me spending hours searching

nvm found the sdk just no idea on how to set it up, installed dfu-util too just the sdk to go


----------



## jcsullins

henri_p said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> No more need !, figured out DD is a wonderful thing ;-)
> 
> I did further experimenting, changed a Opal into a topaz, boots, all seem to work except touchpanel, if I can fix that then we have Android on our GO !
> 
> I have 5 go's here, now all are Webos (Opal 3.04) , 3 were Android before... so, the one android you have there can be reflashed !


The Touchpad's that ship from HP with android on them use a different touchpanel firmware than what webOS/CM uses. You will have to flash the
touchpanel firmware to use with webOS (or eventually CM). The program that does that is called PmTpUpdater. Note that once you flash the "dumb"
firmware that webOS/CM uses, there's no known way to go back to the "smart" firmware that HP-Android uses (since we have no know source for
those firmware files (wish we could find them)). USUAL DISCLAIMERS REGARDING FLASHING LOW-LEVEL FIRMWARE APPLY!

There are still a few more hurdles to get CM on them, though.


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> problem is plugged it into my debian box which i done the TPDebrick on but now it's not recognised as a sdX doesn't show up as a device in ssh
> 
> will the above still work? also any links to everything required above sorry if i'm asking too much just instead of me spending hours searching


Can't say for sure if it will work or not.

If you do a Power+VolUp for 30 secs, then run "lsusb" and see "ID 0830:8070 Palm", you are in correct mode to try.

Suggestions on how/where to obtain fastboot and dfu-util are earlier in this thread, I think.


----------



## ando

i get this

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

but i keep forgetting which side is volume up and down on the touchpad been that long since it's been alive









seems i'd held the wrong volume button

now get Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.

dfu-util finds it too which is a start i guess

Found DFU: [0x0830:0x8070] devnum=8, cfg=0, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"


----------



## darkspr1te

cofster said:


> Using xp.
> I installed [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] visual C++ runtime libraries, set the com port number to 6, ran program as administrator.[/background]
> 
> It all seems to go horribly wrong at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2012/12/19 15:05:57.937 SynchronizeConnection starting...<br />
> 2012/12/19 15:05:57.937 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/12/19 15:06:00.937 Timeout<br />
> 2012/12/19 15:06:00.937 Sending Hello to flash programmer...<br />
> 2012/12/19 15:06:01.375 Disabling automatic polling.<br />
> 2012/12/19 15:06:01.375 Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]It results in [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received"[/background]
> 
> The log files are attached.
> 
> I wonder could the SanDisk iNand have a similar problem (its prob not related but seems like it could be a similar problem)
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1667886
> 
> Sansa fuze plus uses similar chip and has RO problems reported too.


Are you running QPST native in windows ?
try the this, it's latest qpst version. https://www.dropbox....400-139 (1).zip
i've seen this error a few times, normally it's when i was having issues power wise, you could try revskill to manually loading the hex file as that give a different log structure and also the hex file supports low power recharge from usb, you could upload the hex, leave for a while and see if your battery warms up.

I also get the qfuse blow failed, it just means it's checked certain qfuses(like security, modem cpu f/w roll back) and they have been blown, this is normal, i never blew any fuses on my msm8660 device and that also say's the same. 
if running via a xp virtual machine on a ubuntu host you will get a error when it switches to the second part of the transfer if you dont reconnect the usb device, you will notice it switches from QDLoad qualcom to QDLoad MSM, and if this reconnect does not occur it times out and then you have to reboot the system totally to start again, otherwise you will get cookie error not recived when you try and load the second time the hex file. 
This switch occurs as it sent the hex file, from QDload to QD-HSB. 
Have you tried my alternative hex files ? 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jkam59lf02m50cs/M8660AAABQNLYM3132-EMMCBLD.hex
and 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4epff70gcunzamr/M8660AAABQNLGM313142-EMMCBLD.HEX
rename to EMMCBLD.HEX to replace the one you are using.

i recently got the qdload + bootloader plus hex sources and i will try and build a replacement to qpst's emmswdownload program.
in the mean time you could also use miuiprog.exe to replace the qpst program.
still not getting mails to responses here, not had time to look into it, will keep checking back.
latest qpst https://www.dropbox....400-139 (1).zip

darkspr1te


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> Can't say for sure if it will work or not.
> 
> If you do a Power+VolUp for 30 secs, then run "lsusb" and see "ID 0830:8070 Palm", you are in correct mode to try.
> 
> Suggestions on how/where to obtain fastboot and dfu-util are earlier in this thread, I think.


couldn't get it working on debian, used another computer and ubuntu hope this is correct

i don't know much but guessing this is a/the problem

(bootloader) Battery auth failed
(bootloader) Starting battery authentication...
(bootloader) Battery auth failed
(bootloader) voltage = 0, capacity = 0, current=0
(bootloader) voltage = 0, capacity = 0, current=0

my touchpad died like this in the middle of a Titanium backup "backup" ran out of power got the shutting down message 4.0 android, plugged it in overnight thinking nothing of it woke up to a flicking back and forth led on the home button and a power and home button reset brings up the battery question mark issue


----------



## Leeski

double post


----------



## Leeski

freeko said:


> i finished windows side and I"m stuck at linux part.
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and executing the command "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb" (sdb is my sd TP number) i get "command not found" i think something is wrong. pleas advise.


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hope this helps, but i had to right click the tpdebrick file, go to permissions then allow executing file as program.[/background]


----------



## nido_nyc

I had a ~50% charged 16GB WiFi Touchpad running CM7 just fine one night, which appeared unresponsive in the morning. It was not plugged into anything overnight and was connected to WiFi as per it's usual behavior. I was not doing any flashing / system updates / etc. in its final hours. It just stone died overnight, with no apparent cause.

Now I am trying to use TPDebrick as described in this thread. I can't seem to get it out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode - no matter what combination of keys I press while rebooting, or for how long. This prevents me from using QPST as described in the first half of the debricking protocol.

Is anyone else in this situation? Is there any way out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode other than power+volume down+home?

I am attaching relevant snippets from /var/log/messages and lsusb -v output. Right now, I get a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when I attach the Touchpad to my machine.

crw-rw----. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 23:39 /dev/ttyUSB0

Thanks for any further advice!
nido


----------



## Leeski

nido_nyc said:


> I had a ~50% charged 16GB WiFi Touchpad running CM7 just fine one night, which appeared unresponsive in the morning. It was not plugged into anything overnight and was connected to WiFi as per it's usual behavior. I was not doing any flashing / system updates / etc. in its final hours. It just stone died overnight, with no apparent cause.
> 
> Now I am trying to use TPDebrick as described in this thread. I can't seem to get it out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode - no matter what combination of keys I press while rebooting, or for how long. This prevents me from using QPST as described in the first half of the debricking protocol.
> 
> Is anyone else in this situation? Is there any way out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode other than power+volume down+home?
> 
> I am attaching relevant snippets from /var/log/messages and lsusb -v output. Right now, I get a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when I attach the Touchpad to my machine.
> 
> crw-rw----. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 23:39 /dev/ttyUSB0
> 
> Thanks for any further advice!
> nido


for me when i press power + home + vol down this puts me into [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QHSUSB_DLOAD mode. try remove charging cable, hold power + home for 30 secs.[/background]


----------



## nido_nyc

Leeski said:


> for me when i press power + home + vol down this puts me into [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QHSUSB_DLOAD mode. try remove charging cable, hold power + home for 30 secs.[/background]


No luck with that either. I've already tried every combination of buttons, it seems. The device just keeps coming back in QHSUSB_DLOAD mode. I've never seen anything else in /var/log/messages when plugging it in.


----------



## henri_p

jcsullins said:


> (since we have no know source for
> those firmware files (wish we could find them)). USUAL DISCLAIMERS REGARDING FLASHING LOW-LEVEL FIRMWARE APPLY!
> 
> There are still a few more hurdles to get CM on them, though.


I'll get you the firmware ~~

## edit ##
Bingo for the firmware

had to force - install it, but all are working fine now.

@ barry,

I have them all as "opal" back, but i will flash one as "Topaz" to see if CM9 could install like that !


----------



## henri_p

nido_nyc said:


> No luck with that either. I've already tried every combination of buttons, it seems. The device just keeps coming back in QHSUSB_DLOAD mode. I've never seen anything else in /var/log/messages when plugging it in.


Could be that your battery is so exhausted that bootie even cannot power up


----------



## jcsullins

nido_nyc said:


> I had a ~50% charged 16GB WiFi Touchpad running CM7 just fine one night, which appeared unresponsive in the morning. It was not plugged into anything overnight and was connected to WiFi as per it's usual behavior. I was not doing any flashing / system updates / etc. in its final hours. It just stone died overnight, with no apparent cause.
> 
> Now I am trying to use TPDebrick as described in this thread. I can't seem to get it out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode - no matter what combination of keys I press while rebooting, or for how long. This prevents me from using QPST as described in the first half of the debricking protocol.
> 
> Is anyone else in this situation? Is there any way out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode other than power+volume down+home?
> 
> I am attaching relevant snippets from /var/log/messages and lsusb -v output. Right now, I get a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when I attach the Touchpad to my machine.
> 
> crw-rw----. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 23:39 /dev/ttyUSB0
> 
> Thanks for any further advice!
> nido


I think this is correct mode for QPST.

Did you try running QPST and it didn't show it in download mode?


----------



## TopTongueBarry

henri_p said:


> I'll get you the firmware ~~
> 
> ## edit ##
> Bingo for the firmware
> 
> had to force - install it, but all are working fine now.
> 
> @ barry,
> 
> I have them all as "opal" back, but i will flash one as "Topaz" to see if CM9 could install like that !


Henri, Don't bother. converting one to topaz again for that.
jcsullins is working on a cm9 build for Opal.
Can you get him a copy of the firmware you used?

And when you are ready to ship one of them to me let me know so I can make the necessary transfer to you..


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Question Mark of Death devices.

A member at webOS nation offers some information on this. Not really sure what he means by adjust it working zero times....

http://forums.webosn...tml#post3369853

"Using special software to adjust it working zero times and wake it up. And let touchpad recognize it a new battery....."

Based on what I've been reading over the past few weeks/months, I'm not certain TP debrick process needs to be run on these. Good chance the emmc is ok,


----------



## ando

TopTongueBarry said:


> Question Mark of Death devices.
> 
> A member at webOS nation offers some information on this. Not really sure what he means by adjust it working zero times....
> 
> http://forums.webosn...tml#post3369853
> 
> Using special software to adjust it working zero times and wake it up. And let touchpad recognize it a new battery.....
> 
> Based on what I've been reading over the past few weeks/months, I'm not certain TP debrick process needs to be run on these. Good chance the emmc is ok,


i've created another thread about this just below this one, showing the battery is recognised as 0 as per the klog

i assumed this was a step in the right direction but unsure now http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery#OMAP_boot_Procedure


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> I think this is correct mode for QPST.
> 
> Did you try running QPST and it didn't show it in download mode?


JC is there a way to get the original palm device to be shown again as theres no drivers for this new version


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> JC is there a way to get the original palm device to be shown again as theres no drivers for this new version


Well, that's pretty much the goal of the entire thread, I think.

When was the last time you had the original palm device?


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> Well, that's pretty much the goal of the entire thread, I think.
> 
> When was the last time you had the original palm device?


it shown up before i done this tpdebrick, i only did this thinking it would solve my issue of the battery question mark issue


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> it shown up before i done this tpdebrick, i only did this thinking it would solve my issue of the battery question mark issue


No, the tpdebrick process is not for the battery question-mark issue. However, the information we obtained (failed authentication) with the program I wrote
to grab the klog might help us find a fix and/or workaround for it.

Are you saying that prior to tpdebrick you had the battery question-mark screen, but were able to connect to the touchpad using the original driver
somehow and do something with it? But now, you have the battery question-mark screen and are unable to connect? Please explain.


----------



## nido_nyc

jcsullins said:


> I think this is correct mode for QPST.
> 
> Did you try running QPST and it didn't show it in download mode?


With QPST 2.7.374 under Windows XP & Windows 8 - I see "No Ports Active" - the device has a yellow exclamation triangle in the device manager in both operating systems. I don't think I have any drivers for a QHSUSB_DLOAD device installed.


----------



## nido_nyc

henri_p said:


> Could be that your battery is so exhausted that bootie even cannot power up


Is there any hope in this scenario? I have tried charging with various chargers and no luck so far.


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> No, the tpdebrick process is not for the battery question-mark issue. However, the information we obtained (failed authentication) with the program I wrote
> to grab the klog might help us find a fix and/or workaround for it.
> 
> Are you saying that prior to tpdebrick you had the battery question-mark screen, but were able to connect to the touchpad using the original driver
> somehow and do something with it? But now, you have the battery question-mark screen and are unable to connect? Please explain.


i'd never tested the novacom, i had the question mark issue before using TPD, now after using TPD trying novacom shows incompatible drivers but going by everyone else it should work, i did add the hardware id to the inf in windows it installs this way but novacom doesn't see it,


----------



## nido_nyc

nido_nyc said:


> I had a ~50% charged 16GB WiFi Touchpad running CM7 just fine one night, which appeared unresponsive in the morning. It was not plugged into anything overnight and was connected to WiFi as per it's usual behavior. I was not doing any flashing / system updates / etc. in its final hours. It just stone died overnight, with no apparent cause.
> 
> Now I am trying to use TPDebrick as described in this thread. I can't seem to get it out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode - no matter what combination of keys I press while rebooting, or for how long. This prevents me from using QPST as described in the first half of the debricking protocol.
> 
> Is anyone else in this situation? Is there any way out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode other than power+volume down+home?
> 
> I am attaching relevant snippets from /var/log/messages and lsusb -v output. Right now, I get a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when I attach the Touchpad to my machine.
> 
> crw-rw----. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 23:39 /dev/ttyUSB0
> 
> Thanks for any further advice!
> nido


This probably doesn't mean anything (input from other software attempting to talk to the device,) but when I cat /dev/ttyUSB0 - I get 7E0300069E4C7E four times, and then nothing else.

Binary file attached.


----------



## jcsullins

nido_nyc said:


> With QPST 2.7.374 under Windows XP & Windows 8 - I see "No Ports Active" - the device has a yellow exclamation triangle in the device manager in both operating systems. I don't think I have any drivers for a QHSUSB_DLOAD device installed.


You will need to install (and perhaps uninstall invalid ones prior to installing) device drivers. Some useful info earlier in thread about it, I think.


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> i'd never tested the novacom, i had the question mark issue before using TPD, now after using TPD trying novacom shows incompatible drivers but going by everyone else it should work, i did add the hardware id to the inf in windows it installs this way but novacom doesn't see it,


As far as I know, nobody with the ?-battery issue has novacom working. I suggest putting the inf files and drivers back as they were.


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> As far as I know, nobody with the ?-battery issue has novacom working. I suggest putting the inf files and drivers back as they were.


guessing bootie stops it for whatever reason then

hopefully you find a fix


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> As far as I know, nobody with the ?-battery issue has novacom working. I suggest putting the inf files and drivers back as they were.


just reading and reading again, wondering if the uimage flashed in dfu-util could save this

uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin to be exact

any thoughts?

or the boot.bin both inside the boot folder in nova-cust-image-topaz.rootfs.tar.gz

example from dfu-util

Flashing the bootloader:
*$ dfu-util -a u-boot -R -D /path/to/u-boot.bin*


----------



## jcsullins

OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
steps are slightly modified from before.

You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).

0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
6) wait 3-4 minutes
7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> just reading and reading again, wondering if the uimage flashed in dfu-util could save this
> 
> uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin to be exact
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> or the boot.bin both inside the boot folder in nova-cust-image-topaz.rootfs.tar.gz
> 
> example from dfu-util
> 
> Flashing the bootloader:
> *$ dfu-util -a u-boot -R -D /path/to/u-boot.bin*


The dfu-util does not actually flash anything on the Touchpad, it just loads it into memory and runs it.

It cannot load and run uImages.

Loading the boot.bin would do the same thing as it does now booting normally (run bootie).


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> guessing bootie stops it for whatever reason then
> 
> hopefully you find a fix


Right. The battery authentication failure causes it to not get to the point where novacom will work.


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> The dfu-util does not actually flash anything on the Touchpad, it just loads it into memory and runs it.
> 
> It cannot load and run uImages.
> 
> Loading the boot.bin would do the same thing as it does now booting normally (run bootie).


i was just going from this http://dfu-util.gnum...dfu-util.1.html

seemed like it could be too easy but it is christmas









NVM my last edit, problem on the VM

heres the log it won't allow me to attatch it as it's 600kb, so it's zipped


----------



## makemyday21

Hi All,
New user here who has recently experienced the Question Mark issue on my Touchpad.

I've been doing a lot of reading, and here you guys seem to be on the right track to figuring this out by gathering data.

Am I understanding correctly that somehow the battery data stored in the TP gets out of sync (so to speak) with the actual battery's condition and this causes the firmware to throw up the question mark symbol?

I've drained the battery twice by allowing the screen to display the ? battery symbol until it finally shut off.

Once that happened, I repeatedly held the PWR + HOME key and watched as the screen flashed the ? Battery symbol, then went off due to the battery having too little a charge to continue. At one point each time, the screen flashed with a lightening bolt battery symbol instead of the ? symbol.

I'm wondering if at that point, the battery actually matched the data stored (thus the firmware displayed the lightening bolt instead of the question mark), and if I could have gotten the charger plugged in quickly enough, things would have fixed themselves.

Make sense? Thoughts?

Ken


----------



## ando

makemyday21 said:


> Hi All,
> New user here who has recently experienced the Question Mark issue on my Touchpad.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading, and here you guys seem to be on the right track to figuring this out by gathering data.
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that somehow the battery data stored in the TP gets out of sync (so to speak) with the actual battery's condition and this causes the firmware to throw up the question mark symbol?
> 
> I've drained the battery twice by allowing the screen to display the ? battery symbol until it finally shut off.
> 
> Once that happened, I repeatedly held the PWR + HOME key and watched as the screen flashed the ? Battery symbol, then went off due to the battery having too little a charge to continue. At one point each time, the screen flashed with a lightening bolt battery symbol instead of the ? symbol.
> 
> I'm wondering if at that point, the battery actually matched the data stored (thus the firmware displayed the lightening bolt instead of the question mark), and if I could have gotten the charger plugged in quickly enough, things would have fixed themselves.
> 
> Make sense? Thoughts?
> 
> Ken


had this happen also yesterday morning, just gotta wait for it to fully drain again but doubt it's going to fix the issue


----------



## nido_nyc

jcsullins said:


> You will need to install (and perhaps uninstall invalid ones prior to installing) device drivers. Some useful info earlier in thread about it, I think.


Finally got a clean Windows XP VM and installed the correct drivers https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1770695/QDL/QCHUSB-Drivers-from-RiffJtag.zip
Now I see a "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" device on COM5.

Unfortunately, the eMMC Software Download app fails with the infamous cookie error (after device reenumeration and reconnection to the VM) and no amount of fiddling with hardware or software versions and settings gets it past that.

After reenumeration, one thing does change: the host sees a different Product & Manufacturer.

BEFORE
-----------
usb 2-1.3.4: Product: QHSUSB_DLOAD
usb 2-1.3.4: Manufacturer: Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM

DURING
----------
Begin download to port COM5 using files:
C:\TPD\EMMCBLD.HEX
C:\TPD\8660_msimage.mbn

AFTER
---------
usb 2-1.3.4: Product: Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM
usb 2-1.3.4: Manufacturer: Qualcomm, Incorporated

FINALLY
----------
Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received.

Any further tips appreciated. Also, I see people posting whole logs with timestamps - are these from the eMMC Software Download app? If so, how does one get to them. I just have a big text area with no timestamps in the output of the app.

Thanks again.
nido


----------



## AndroidLover

Hi everyone out there!

This may not the right thread to post my question, but I don't want to start a new thread for my purpose which may never get an answer. Sorry JCsullins to blame your thread with this posting.

My question is: Has anyone ever heard of a source for the complete schematics of our lovely Touchpad? Or does anybody own the schematics in whatever format and could share this?

Thanks in advance for every answer to this!
Burkhard


----------



## edl

in same spot as nido_nyc 2 posts above. starting rma process...


----------



## ando

@JC any update on the log i posted?


----------



## jcsullins

ando said:


> @JC any update on the log i posted?


According to the log you posted, the A6 chip is not talking to the battery at all.

I do have one thing we could try (reflashing the A6 firmware). I've worked on an extension to the
special moboot binary and compiled a special kernel that hopefully will allow us to do that.

EDIT: [ ... section removed ... ]


----------



## gleb_tom

jcsullins said:


> According to the log you posted, the A6 chip is not talking to the battery at all.
> 
> I do have one thing we could try (reflashing the A6 firmware). I've worked on an extension to the
> special moboot binary and compiled a special kernel that hopefully will allow us to do that.
> 
> If you'd like to try that, please contact me on IRC channel ##tpdebrick on freenode.net (web interface: http://webchat.freenode.net/ ).
> Note that even though I'm always online, it may take me a while to notice/respond -- just enter that channel and enter a
> message that includes my nickname to ping me (i.e. "jcsullins: I'm here to try A6 reflash").


I too have a similar problem with the battery. I want to assist in this work. As tester...


----------



## ando

jcsullins said:


> According to the log you posted, the A6 chip is not talking to the battery at all.
> 
> I do have one thing we could try (reflashing the A6 firmware). I've worked on an extension to the
> special moboot binary and compiled a special kernel that hopefully will allow us to do that.
> 
> If you'd like to try that, please contact me on IRC channel ##tpdebrick on freenode.net (web interface: http://webchat.freenode.net/ ).
> Note that even though I'm always online, it may take me a while to notice/respond -- just enter that channel and enter a
> message that includes my nickname to ping me (i.e. "jcsullins: I'm here to try A6 reflash").


the video i posted earlier back then is what the problem could be the firmware txt files


----------



## ando

JC to the rescue again, resurrected my question mark battery problem with some help in IRC

fairly straight forward providing you do everything he says 

top guy JC will be donating at some point today or tomorrow to help his cause


----------



## con500

ando said:


> JC to the rescue again, resurrected my question mark battery problem with some help in IRC
> 
> fairly straight forward providing you do everything he says
> 
> top guy JC will be donating at some point today or tomorrow to help his cause


This is EPIC. Many people will be made up to hear this. The question mark issue has "till now" been considered a True Brick scenario for the TP that only HP were able to resolve.

out of curiosity, were you able to do this fix for yourself (following JCs instruction) Or was it done remotely/wirelessly from JCs end...How difficult is it to flash an A6 chip?


----------



## ando

con500 said:


> This is EPIC. Many people will be made up to hear this. The question mark issue has "till now" been considered a True Brick scenario for the TP that only HP were able to resolve.
> 
> out of curiosity, were you able to do this fix for yourself (following JCs instruction) Or was it done remotely/wirelessly from JCs end...How difficult is it to flash an A6 chip?


just following JC's instructions

in all honesty providing you follow the instructions to the letter have the required tools in linux it's all pretty easy

JC did say that force-flashing the A6 can cause a permanant brick but it never, once flashed i rebooted (home and power) and got that sexy HP logo


----------



## TopTongueBarry

ando said:


> once flashed i rebooted (home and power) and got that sexy HP logo.


So pleased to hear this news!

logo, sexy ?????????


----------



## johnjcbs

I'd love to hear the solution,my TP also has the battery question mark.


----------



## freecicero

EPIC is an understatement! GRAND and MAGNIFICENT! Please tell us that it will get us past the "cookie problem"!! Waiting with bated breath for the details!!!!


----------



## ando

TopTongueBarry said:


> So pleased to hear this news!
> 
> logo, sexy ?????????


yes you read it correctly i called the HP logo sexy









after a few weeks of having nothing but that question mark, the HP logo might aswell be some HOT blonde


----------



## jcsullins

freecicero said:


> EPIC is an understatement! GRAND and MAGNIFICENT! Please tell us that it will get us past the "cookie problem"!! Waiting with bated breath for the details!!!!


Sorry, I'm aware of no cure for the "cookie problem" yet.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

freecicero said:


> Barry,
> 
> I tried Darkspr1te's suggestions but could not make anything work to get past the cookie error.
> 
> Have you yourself received the cookie error on any of your tablets and gotten past it? If so could you indicate which of the suggestions worked for you?
> 
> thanks.....


If the suggestions darkspr1te offered didn't work, then there's nothing else I can suggest. Sorry to hear you are still stuck


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> Sorry, I'm aware of no cure for the "cookie problem" yet.


wow just got back from vacation - exciting to hear some cool progress and possible fix?? of the question mark via this A6 flash? @jscullins @ando can you post details?


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


ok here's what I got attached - mine is only 12 kb but there's something about the A6 mentioned, will need @jscullins to tell us what it means.


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> ok here's what I got attached - mine is only 12 kb but there's something about the A6 mentioned, will need @jscullins to tell us what it means.


I don't see any log from bootie in there. Looks almost like you skipped step 1 (to boot into bootie). Could you try again?


----------



## darkspr1te

nido_nyc said:


> I had a ~50% charged 16GB WiFi Touchpad running CM7 just fine one night, which appeared unresponsive in the morning. It was not plugged into anything overnight and was connected to WiFi as per it's usual behavior. I was not doing any flashing / system updates / etc. in its final hours. It just stone died overnight, with no apparent cause.
> 
> Now I am trying to use TPDebrick as described in this thread. I can't seem to get it out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode - no matter what combination of keys I press while rebooting, or for how long. This prevents me from using QPST as described in the first half of the debricking protocol.
> 
> Is anyone else in this situation? Is there any way out of QHSUSB_DLOAD mode other than power+volume down+home?
> 
> I am attaching relevant snippets from /var/log/messages and lsusb -v output. Right now, I get a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when I attach the Touchpad to my machine.
> 
> crw-rw----. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Dec 23 23:39 /dev/ttyUSB0
> 
> Thanks for any further advice!
> nido


If you look at the logs it's says gobi modem manager is loaded and trying to comms with the device, Gobi & qpst use the same HDLC protocol but to a different effect. make sure modem manager is disabled and gobi manager. 
I recently obtained the sources to the e/mprg8660.hex and 8660_msimage.mbn so I will try and have a look through this weekend to see why the cookie error occurs. 
darkspr1te


----------



## Remolten

Thanks to jcsullins my bricked question mark of death Touchpad has been fixed! Anyone else who's got a bricked one hit him up for some help in fixing yours. And also don't forget to donate $$$ to him!


----------



## darkspr1te

Hi All
, I've been looking throught the source for emmcbld.hex (mprg8660) and i have more questions than answers for now but here goes.
Can users please post the following


QPST running in (WIN7/XP/VM-WIN7/VM-WINXP)?
QPST Version?
File name of hex file when being used by QPST?
BUILD of hex file ( as i posted a few pages back, I posted two hex builds, which one of those are you using) ?
ORIGINAL OS of device before brick
Any battery errors ?
Have you click "Switched to dload" before clicking download button
what are your qpst emmcswdownload settings prior to attempting upload bootloaders?
do you have program mmc device selected?
are you doing the button combo to get QDLoad (vid 9008 or 9002x if so which?) or is device booting to that mode on adding of power/usb ?
does any other button combo work to give you a device in windows/linux ?
well thats all for now.

darkspr1te


----------



## con500

Remolten said:


> Thanks to jcsullins my bricked question mark of death Touchpad has been fixed! Anyone else who's got a bricked one hit him up for some help in fixing yours. And also don't forget to donate $$$ to him!


So glad to hear you got this resolved...That's the 2nd question mark issue SOLVED on here in 24hrs. A great day for TP development








JCsullins = Genius! Well done sir. Also not forgetting all the others who have dedicated time, effort and knowledge into touchpad development. Thank You!


----------



## jcsullins

con500 said:


> So glad to hear you got this resolved...That's the 2nd question mark issue SOLVED on here in 24hrs. A great day for TP development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCsullins = Genius! Well done sir. Also not forgetting all the others who have dedicated time, effort and knowledge into touchpad development. Thank You!


Thanks.

Hate to be picky, but his was the 5th in 24hrs. Now at 5/5.


----------



## con500

jcsullins said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hate to be picky, but his was the 5th in 24hrs. Now at 5/5.


That is awsome JC. I don't have any issues of yet but I would like to send a small donation your way for your continued help and support of our TPs. I know work is still ongoing for many, but today is like I said "A great day for TP development"


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> I don't see any log from bootie in there. Looks almost like you skipped step 1 (to boot into bootie). Could you try again?


ok, but there's a slight problem with this touchpad in that it's power button doesn't work (broken). Two workarounds I will try - using a screwdriver to short the connector I can sometimes get it to emulate a power button press. OR I can try pressing teh internal power button since this TP's been opened up already. I'll give that a try now. (PS. If this works, @toptonguebarry or someone else - I might need your help in locating a power button assembly (I have the button but whatever gives it that springy action is busted). On a working TP, I found that seems you can work around the power button in most cases


----------



## freecicero

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am "cookie error" person. I probably ought to let someone more knowledgeable than me go first, but here's a stab at answering these:[/background]
QPST running in (WIN7/XP/VM-WIN7/VM-WINXP)? WIN-XP
QPST Version? QPST 2.7 Build 399 ( I downloaded your most recent link)
File name of hex file when being used by QPST? EMMCBLD.HEX
BUILD of hex file ( as i posted a few pages back, I posted two hex builds, which one of those are you using) ? https://www.dropbox....142-EMMCBLD.HEX downloaded from your post 1064369
ORIGINAL OS of device before brick Androld CM10 (I think? it's been so long....)
Any battery errors ? I have a totally dead screen.
Have you click "Switched to dload" before clicking download button? Not sure if I am supposed to, but let me answer this way: the EMMC Software download screen shows "COM 13 Phone in Download Mode". When I click the "Switch to dload" button I get Error 0x80004005 while switching selected device to download mode"
what are your qpst emmcswdownload settings prior to attempting upload bootloaders? Not sure what you mean here but: Program boot loader is checked, program MMC device is NOT checjed, Flash programmer file name is EMMCBLD.HEX, Boot imate is 8660_msimage.mbr, trusted mode is NOT checked, and I am pointing under Search path 2 to the location of the debrick files
do you have program mmc device selected? No.
are you doing the button combo to get QDLoad (vid 9008 or 9002x if so which?) or is device booting to that mode on adding of power/usb ? When I plug in my touchpad is recognized and the QPST says COM 13 Phone in download mode, so I am not doing any button presses (?)
does any other button combo work to give you a device in windows/linux ? I have a device in QPST........ so I am ok ?


----------



## cyberprashant

cyberprashant said:


> ok, but there's a slight problem with this touchpad in that it's power button doesn't work (broken). Two workarounds I will try - using a screwdriver to short the connector I can sometimes get it to emulate a power button press. OR I can try pressing teh internal power button since this TP's been opened up already. I'll give that a try now. (PS. If this works, @toptonguebarry or someone else - I might need your help in locating a power button assembly (I have the button but whatever gives it that springy action is busted). On a working TP, I found that seems you can work around the power button in most cases


OK I think I got it - @jscullins take a look now (mentions "welcoem to bootie" in the log and also something about A6 firmware is corrupted. I'm hoping your firmware rewrite can fix it (fingers crossed?).


----------



## ando

cyberprashant said:


> OK I think I got it - @jscullins take a look now (mentions "welcoem to bootie" in the log and also something about A6 firmware is corrupted. I'm hoping your firmware rewrite can fix it (fingers crossed?).


that error doesn't look the same as the rest this line for instance

(bootloader) [1490] battery_reauthenticate: wait_busy failure

mine reported as detecting the battery but reporting the voltage and capacity at 0

also JC created the moboot we need to get ssh access but the firmware and updater are from the webosdoctor package

as i said earlier the first video i posted was what we needed to do just that novacom wasn't seeing the TP as bootie was failing the battery auth, JC created a workaround to run the updater

also @JC 5/5 good stuff, glad my logs and your input is helping people


----------



## cyberprashant

ando said:


> that error doesn't look the same as the rest this line for instance
> 
> (bootloader) [1490] battery_reauthenticate: wait_busy failure
> 
> mine reported as detecting the battery but reporting the voltage and capacity at 0
> 
> also JC created the moboot we need to get ssh access but the firmware and updater are from the webosdoctor package
> 
> as i said earlier the first video i posted was what we needed to do just that novacom wasn't seeing the TP as bootie was failing the battery auth, JC created a workaround to run the updater
> 
> also @JC 5/5 good stuff, glad my logs and your input is helping people


i wondered if this TP just needs a new battery. But there is definite mention of A6 firmware corruption. @jscullins and I tried the procedure but that didn't change anything for me as couldn't get to flashing the kernel (EDIT)


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> i wondered if this TP just needs a new battery. But there is definite mention of A6 firmware corruption. @jscullins and I tried flashing A6 but that didn't change anything for me.


We didn't reflash A6 -- didn't get to that point.


----------



## cyberprashant

still no luck for me


----------



## jcsullins

deleted


----------



## cyberprashant

post deleted


----------



## johnjcbs

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


Took me a while,but I think I finally got the file you need.


----------



## gk101

Great news for the "question mark of death" people.

I don't have the question mark, and I can get through the windows and linux part of the TPDebrick process with no issues other than that it is still unresponsive at the end of the process.

Where do things currently stand on the TPDebrick process since I don't think anyone, except for maybe Barry has had any success. Is the "battery authentication" issue also the possible problem even for those of us without the "question mark"? Obviously super thanks to JCsullins and others for all the work they have done.


----------



## cyberprashant

So far we've come to the conclusion with @jscullins' help that the battery in my TP needs to be replaced. Anyone have a good supplier/reliable? @TopToungueBarry do you have any recommendations?


----------



## jcsullins

gk101 said:


> Great news for the "question mark of death" people.
> 
> I don't have the question mark, and I can get through the windows and linux part of the TPDebrick process with no issues other than that it is still unresponsive at the end of the process.
> 
> Where do things currently stand on the TPDebrick process since I don't think anyone, except for maybe Barry has had any success. Is the "battery authentication" issue also the possible problem even for those of us without the "question mark"? Obviously super thanks to JCsullins and others for all the work they have done.


You need to follow the steps here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## cyberprashant

===================================================================================================







@Jcsullins you are ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
===================================================================================================

We got mine working too with a a6 firmware flash. But the key issue with mine was a dead battery. Was reading 2.6v when I pulled it out. Did an external lipo charge using instructions and the charger too from this thread = http://forums.webosn...-touchpad.html

After about an hour of charging on auto setting Lipo1S, put the battery back in and was able to complete the procedure with jcsullins. Now booted up into CM9 once again!! After 4 months of dead silence. Truly I did not think it possible and others around me thought I was crazy to hang on so long to it.

Issues remaining - need a power switch assy. @toptonguebarry I recall you posted a link to a chinese site once that sold TP parts? for anyone with a broken power button found a couple software apps to recommend: Soft power - turns screen off from notification. For power on - in the CM9 settings under display or screen there's an option to power on via volume rocker that works perfect.

As for the battery it seems to be charging - now at 44% and rising. So maybe battery is OK?

EDIT: For others in same situation - this TP never showed anyting on the screen. Just Palm? in device manager with vol+ and QUSB_DLOAD with Vol-. Only ever got a ? battery symbol after charging battery iwth a LiPO charger some months back.


----------



## cyberprashant

please donate $$ to jcsullins if your TP is fixed now! I just did 

Happy Holidays (working TP) - down for 4 months now back and running yay!!!

EDIT: Now some 8 hrs later battery is fully charged in webOS.

My recommendation is to also install this on all CM9 TP's. http://www.webosnation.com/choose-your-own-adventure-cyboot

Cyboot can be set so that default is webOS - this is better as if goes completely dead, on restart after plugged in, it will go into webOS where TP seems to charge better (can always then reboot to CM9 later).

Cyboot is installed on all 3 of our family's TP. Note however, the affected / bricked TP was not saved by cyboot. (but perhaps the other 2 were/will be).


----------



## Net-burst

jcsullins also helped me to revive my TP. For anyone out there, dont charge your TP with 0.5A or even 1A charger. Always use >1A chargers. Mine died while it was playing movie on 0.5A charger with very low battery.

PS. Donated


----------



## acho

Congrats! I don't have linux.. how do I get the info to help resurrect QoD touchpad?


----------



## JohnL

been following this thread since day one. congratulations on finding a fix!!!! any help on how to do this without linux would be grand. will donate!


----------



## Net-burst

Unfortunately, you will need linux either way. Just use ubuntu or mint live cd.


----------



## con500

cyberprashant said:


> please donate $$ to jcsullins if your TP is fixed now! I just did
> 
> Happy Holidays (working TP) - down for 4 months now back and running yay!!!


Thsts great, So many tought their TPs were toast ha...So many comming back to life. Thanx JC. Monumental fix for dead touchpads.
I donated a little yesterday (least I think I did







) even if we don't have any issues I think work like this should be appreciated. I'm just really chuffed for everyone who are now able to dust off them "bricked" touchpads...And for those that have not yet found the solution, That solution now feels a little closer...doesn't it?


----------



## Remolten

acho said:


> Congrats! I don't have linux.. how do I get the info to help resurrect QoD touchpad?


Follow these steps by jcsullins:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574

Then wait for him to read the logs and help you on irc.


----------



## cyberprashant

Live CD should work as mentioned above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD. You'll need to have some basic linux knowledge (i.e. what a terminal shell is etc). For me, I happened to have a PC that runs linux as a spare PC.


----------



## cyberprashant

gk101 said:


> Great news for the "question mark of death" people.
> 
> I don't have the question mark, and I can get through the windows and linux part of the TPDebrick process with no issues other than that it is still unresponsive at the end of the process.
> 
> Where do things currently stand on the TPDebrick process since I don't think anyone, except for maybe Barry has had any success. Is the "battery authentication" issue also the possible problem even for those of us without the "question mark"? Obviously super thanks to JCsullins and others for all the work they have done.


i suspect yours is in the same situation as mine. mine did not show questionmark. just unreponsive tp still after tpdebrick. run diagnostic log dfu util and share logs with jcsullins on irc chat. he can figure out from logs the issue. perhaps you have a fully drained down battery like mine.....he can tell you if thats it. essentially i had a questionmark tp but the battery had gone completely dead/down. i had to open mine up to fix (see my posts)


----------



## randyr505

I purchased a "broken" touchpad from ebay and I couldn't get the screen to come on and no lights or symbols. I purchased a battery and tested but found no voltage on it at all (maybe I don't know how to test it). I connected the red wires together and the black together with a 'U' shaped wire. I tested a AA battery and my tester worked, then tested the Lipo but 0 volts. My old battery is the same. However, I decided to put in the new battery and now I have the battery with the question mark. I thought that was an improvement. When I try and do the dfu-util from ubuntu it can't see the touchpad. When I run lsusb before and after connecting the touchpad I don't see it connected.


----------



## nevertells

Now that previously bricked TouchPads are being brought back from dead battery hell, this might be a good time to remind those who have been saved, as well as everyone else who risks a bricked tablet, to install and set up Automateit from the Playstore to shut down their TouchPad at 15 to 20%.


----------



## cyberprashant

randyr505 said:


> I purchased a "broken" touchpad from ebay and I couldn't get the screen to come on and no lights or symbols. I purchased a battery and tested but found no voltage on it at all (maybe I don't know how to test it). I connected the red wires together and the black together with a 'U' shaped wire. I tested a AA battery and my tester worked, then tested the Lipo but 0 volts. My old battery is the same. However, I decided to put in the new battery and now I have the battery with the question mark. I thought that was an improvement. When I try and do the dfu-util from ubuntu it can't see the touchpad. When I run lsusb before and after connecting the touchpad I don't see it connected.


 my battery also read 0 volts with a conventional multimeter. Apparently a lipo battery like this one can't be tested as simply as that. There's a post I saw somewhere about this but those "other" terminals in the middle somehow activate the cells when it's plugged in, so without that can't read true voltage. My liPO charger showed my batt had drained down to 2.6v. Interestingly it's holding a great charge now over last 12 hrs, so prob nothing was wrong with my batt.

The lsusb - are you using a VM (virtualbox, etc) - I had problems seeing it from a VM. Use a real linux PC or a live CD if possible.

Also does yours show anything in windows under device manager when plugged in? Remember have to do home+power+vol up(or down) to see the device and same applies to lsusb.


----------



## cyberprashant

nevertells said:


> Now that previously bricked TouchPads are being brought back from dead battery hell, this might be a good time to remind those who have been saved, as well as everyone else who risks a bricked tablet, to install and set up Automateit from the Playstore to shut down their TouchPad at 15 to 20%.


looks interesting!! - I just installed it and created a rule to shutdown the device at <5%.


----------



## jcsullins

randyr505 said:


> I purchased a "broken" touchpad from ebay and I couldn't get the screen to come on and no lights or symbols. I purchased a battery and tested but found no voltage on it at all (maybe I don't know how to test it). I connected the red wires together and the black together with a 'U' shaped wire. I tested a AA battery and my tester worked, then tested the Lipo but 0 volts. My old battery is the same. However, I decided to put in the new battery and now I have the battery with the question mark. I thought that was an improvement. When I try and do the dfu-util from ubuntu it can't see the touchpad. When I run lsusb before and after connecting the touchpad I don't see it connected.


Are you following the steps (in order, dfu-util is step #5) from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574 ?

If so, I'll try to help you via IRC (connection details in earlier posts).


----------



## con500

cyberprashant said:


> please donate $$ to jcsullins if your TP is fixed now! I just did
> 
> Happy Holidays (working TP) - down for 4 months now back and running yay!!!
> 
> EDIT: Now some 8 hrs later battery is fully charged in webOS.
> 
> My recommendation is to also install this on all CM9 TP's. http://www.webosnati...dventure-cyboot
> 
> Cyboot can be set so that default is webOS - this is better as if goes completely dead, on restart after plugged in, it will go into webOS where TP seems to charge better (can always then reboot to CM9 later).
> 
> Cyboot is installed on all 3 of our family's TP. Note however, the affected / bricked TP was not saved by cyboot. (but perhaps the other 2 were/will be).


Yeah, I use cyboot defaulted to webos boot if the TP restarts...I also use Llama (free from playstore) when in cm9 which is set to shut down the TP if battery drops below 20%. Someone here has mentioned another called "Automateit" which I assume acts in a similar way to llama. I would encourage tp users to install any of these apps as a precautionary backup and avoid the battery depleting fully.


----------



## jcsullins

con500 said:


> Yeah, I use cyboot defaulted to webos boot if the TP restarts...I also use Llama (free from playstore) when in cm9 which is set to shut down the TP if battery drops below 20%. Someone here has mentioned another called "Automateit" which I assume acts in a similar way to llama. I would encourage tp users to install any of these apps as a precautionary backup and avoid the battery depleting fully.


What does this app do if you boot with it already under 20% ?
Is it smart enough to know not to shut it down if it's being charged? (like the fixes that are included in the latest CM10 preview)


----------



## randyr505

jcsullins said:


> Are you following the steps (in order, dfu-util is step #5) from here: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574 ?
> 
> If so, I'll try to help you via IRC (connection details in earlier posts).


Yes, I did do those in that exact order, however I don't see where/when I should plug in the usb to my linux machine (running ubuntu, not a VM). I had to install dfu-util prior since it wasn't already installed. When I did the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home for 30 seconds, nothing changed. I still saw the ?Battery. I waited 3-4 minutes then did the next step [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeUp[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], nothing changed on the screen, still ?Battery. I then ran the script, sudo, and then this:[/background]
# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
dfu-util 0.5

(C) 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
(C) 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0

Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
No DFU capable USB device found

I must admit, I did not read the first post in this thread nor the title. I have been searching and reading all sorts of things so I overlooked that there are many steps other than just the dfu-util stuff. I am assuming (just glanced at the first thread) that I will need to follow that to get my touchpad connected. I have another touchpad that I installed android on from this same linux pc so I am hoping I already have some of the things required. If I don't get anywhere with that I will inlist your help via IRC (once I figure out how, been way to long since I used IRC and didn't do it much).

@cyberprashant, I read something about connecting the red/green together (although there is 2 reds) and charging that first but not sure for how long or if I had it connected to the correct red, etc. I ordered a cheap lipo charger that connects to your pc from mouser after reading a post somewhere that it would work to charge a touchpad battery, however I don't know how to use it other than connect the usb and then the wires from the JST connector. There was no manual and it doesn't show up on the pc (linux or xp) and can't find any software to use to show stats. When it is connected and I test with my multimeter it reads 4.1v, when I disconnect it the battery reads 0v again (after hours of charging). Oddly the yellow and green lights sometime are on at the same time. The charger is the USB-uLiPo, http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=USB-uLiPovirtualkey63420000virtualkey909-USB-ULIPO

Thanks,


----------



## jcsullins

randyr505 said:


> Yes, I did do those in that exact order, however I don't see where/when I should plug in the usb to my linux machine (running ubuntu, not a VM). I had to install dfu-util prior since it wasn't already installed. When I did the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home for 30 seconds, nothing changed. I still saw the ?Battery. I waited 3-4 minutes then did the next step [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+Home+VolumeUp[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], nothing changed on the screen, still ?Battery. I then ran the script, sudo, and then this:[/background]
> # dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
> dfu-util 0.5
> 
> © 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
> © 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
> This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
> 
> dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0
> 
> Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
> No DFU capable USB device found
> 
> I must admit, I did not read the first post in this thread nor the title. I have been searching and reading all sorts of things so I overlooked that there are many steps other than just the dfu-util stuff. I am assuming (just glanced at the first thread) that I will need to follow that to get my touchpad connected. I have another touchpad that I installed android on from this same linux pc so I am hoping I already have some of the things required. If I don't get anywhere with that I will inlist your help via IRC (once I figure out how, been way to long since I used IRC and didn't do it much).
> 
> @cyberprashant, I read something about connecting the red/green together (although there is 2 reds) and charging that first but not sure for how long or if I had it connected to the correct red, etc. I ordered a cheap lipo charger that connects to your pc from mouser after reading a post somewhere that it would work to charge a touchpad battery, however I don't know how to use it other than connect the usb and then the wires from the JST connector. There was no manual and it doesn't show up on the pc (linux or xp) and can't find any software to use to show stats. When it is connected and I test with my multimeter it reads 4.1v, when I disconnect it the battery reads 0v again (after hours of charging). Oddly the yellow and green lights sometime are on at the same time. The charger is the USB-uLiPo, http://www.mouser.co...ey909-USB-ULIPO
> 
> Thanks,


Sounds like maybe something wrong with the buttons. The ?-battery icon should go away with Power+Home+VolumeUp (VolumeUp is closest to Power).

BTW, they have very easy to use webchat interface for IRC these days.

Currently at 9 out of 9 recovered in last couple days. Would be neat to hit 10/10 before year end. 

EDIT: Note, in your case, you probably only need to do the steps listed on that one post (to get the logs). I will be putting together a more comprehensive guide the covers the various "debrick" cases/options and how to determine which is needed soon.


----------



## randyr505

jcsullins said:


> Sounds like maybe something wrong with the buttons. The ?-battery icon should go away with Power+Home+VolumeUp (VolumeUp is closest to Power).
> 
> BTW, they have very easy to use webchat interface for IRC these days.
> 
> Currently at 9 out of 9 recovered in last couple days. Would be neat to hit 10/10 before year end.


OK, I am assuming I go to webchat freenode net, which channel? How do I find you there?

I just put my old battery back in and got nothing so I am putting the new one back in so I have the ?Battery and then will join you on IRC.

Thanks!


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> Sounds like maybe something wrong with the buttons. The ?-battery icon should go away with Power+Home+VolumeUp (VolumeUp is closest to Power).
> 
> BTW, they have very easy to use webchat interface for IRC these days.
> 
> Currently at 9 out of 9 recovered in last couple days. Would be neat to hit 10/10 before year end.
> 
> EDIT: Note, in your case, you probably only need to do the steps listed on that one post (to get the logs). I will be putting together a more comprehensive guide the covers the various "debrick" cases/options and how to determine which is needed soon.


If you're getting ? battery then your battery is not completely dead and no need to lipo charge. If you end up having to lipo charge, follow this thread (and be careful and do this at your OWN risk and only if you have some basic electronics knowlege).http://forums.webosn...d-touchpad.html (there's a picture of someone charging it if you login). Essentially the 2 reds are connected to + and the two blacks to the (-) of the lipo charger. I used the lipo charger described in the thread.

When I lipo charged mine I got the question mark and it kept rebooting to the questionmark and none of the buttons seemed to do anything - it was acting crazy till it eventually drained the battery.

I'm curious - try usb to a windows PC to rule out any issues with your linux box. Do you see a device in device manager with Vol up + power + home (or vol down)?. Another combination is Vol up + vol down + home (that brought up qusb_dload when nothing else was working).

*** EDIT since I presumed you've opened it up theres a tiny round gold reset switch inside at the bottom right logic board (if the home button is bottom) - try pressing that down for 30 seconds and then wait 2-3 min and try vol up down and lsusb ***


----------



## jcsullins

randyr505 said:


> OK, I am assuming I go to webchat freenode net, which channel? How do I find you there?
> 
> I just put my old battery back in and got nothing so I am putting the new one back in so I have the ?Battery and then will join you on IRC.
> 
> Thanks!


IRC channel ##tpdebrick on freenode.net (web interface: http://webchat.freenode.net/ ).

To enter a message to me: "jcsullins: your message here"

Note that I always stay connected, but am not always really there (so you may have to wait a bit for me to notice).


----------



## con500

jcsullins said:


> What does this app do if you boot with it already under 20% ?
> Is it smart enough to know not to shut it down if it's being charged? (like the fixes that are included in the latest CM10 preview)


TBH I'm not to sure as mine auto boots back to webos via cyboot where I usually pop & leave on touchstone to gather some charge...Good question tho jc. I can imagine there would be issues if the tp attempted to boot back to cm9/cm10 with 20% or lower. Would the app allow??
I notice you mention there are fixes in place in CM10 preview...That's really good to know, for when I take the cm10 plunge. Do these fixes mean that these type of apps should not be necessary?

p.s 10/10 fixes before 2013 would be great end to the year and cause for a beer or 3 come midnight


----------



## jcsullins

con500 said:


> TBH I'm not to sure as mine auto boots back to webos via cyboot where I usually pop & leave on touchstone to gather some charge...Good question tho jc. I can imagine there would be issues if the tp attempted to boot back to cm9/cm10 with 20% or lower. Would the app allow??
> I notice you mention there are fixes in place in CM10 preview...That's really good to know, for when I take the cm10 plunge. Do these fixes mean that these type of apps should not be necessary?
> 
> p.s 10/10 fixes before 2013 would be great end to the year and cause for a beer or 3 come midnight


Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.

BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


----------



## abc27

This is fantastic news! I shouldn't have sent mine to HP.

I sent it to HP on the 17th December and they accepted it for a warranty repair and I won't be getting it back until later this week if not the next week. Oh well, at least I got a three month extension.


----------



## con500

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


Cool, will look forward to install cm10 update








Congratulations! 10/10 Happy New Year. As we say here in scotland "git yer gladrags oan, wir gan oot! (Translation: Let the good times roll...

Serious tho JC however your celebrating tonight, I hope you have a good one. Your work here on the tp has helped many but the past couple of days has lifted the dreaded question mark curse over the TP. That is a bloody brilliant achievment .


----------



## randyr505

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


More than happy to be one of the lucky 10. Just sent over my donation. Thanks a ton, my daughter is extremely happy that she now has a touchpad and I am happy to not have to lend mine to her! You're the best! Thanks again!


----------



## cyberprashant

randyr505 said:


> More than happy to be one of the lucky 10. Just sent over my donation. Thanks a ton, my daughter is extremely happy that she now has a touchpad and I am happy to not have to lend mine to her! You're the best! Thanks again!


@randyr505 - Congrats welcome to the 10/10 club - enjoying mine right now as we speak too! Out of curosity why was it not being detected in lsusb, yours with the questionmark?

Of note - even after heavy use all day, I'm still at 20% and that's on a battery that lay idle for 4 months and was lipo charged x2 (and now after native wall charger to 100% overnight charge). These TP batteries are amazing. I suspect many of them are still good, the ones that we thought were dead or needed replacement.

@jcsullins - what exactly is a A6 that gets corrupt? Is it like the bios chip of a PC? (I can't imagine its like the A6 processor in the apple)


----------



## randyr505

cyberprashant said:


> @randyr505 - Congrats welcome to the 10/10 club - enjoying mine right now as we speak too! Out of curosity why was it not being detected in lsusb, yours with the questionmark?
> 
> Of note - even after heavy use all day, I'm still at 20% and that's on a battery that lay idle for 4 months and was lipo charged x2 (and now after native wall charger to 100% overnight charge). These TP batteries are amazing. I suspect many of them are still good, the ones that we thought were dead or needed replacement.
> 
> @jcsullins - what exactly is a A6 that gets corrupt? Is it like the bios chip of a PC? (I can't imagine its like the A6 processor in the apple)


It might have been user error, I don't recall for sure now. After I didn't get anywhere with the new battery I tried the old battery. It didn't give anything on the screen. I put back the new battery and jcsullins walked me through the steps. They worked that time. Maybe my volume button cable was loose, not sure but was able to do the A6 reflash. Had a few issues connecting at first but jcsullins was able to work through those also. He is awesome! Now I just need to wipe it and install CM9 on it. Since it is my daughter's I won't be trying CM10 yet.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Remolten

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


Glad you made it. We need to make an official I survived the question mark of death picture/theme  maybe i will do it


----------



## lburtell

Hello,

I am helping a friend that has a 16 gb touchpad that had the ? and now is not charging to that point anymore. I have had it on charge all day and it will not post at all. I did the steps and I have a report. Any help would be terribly appreciated.
View attachment typescript.txt


Thanks!


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> What does this app do if you boot with it already under 20% ?
> Is it smart enough to know not to shut it down if it's being charged? (like the fixes that are included in the latest CM10 preview)


I let the recently fixed TP drain to less than 5% where I had a rule to shut it down in the Automateit program. It worked. Upon startup after recharge, it seems to be OK 6% and climbing. Thanks for this great app @con500 suggestion for CM9 hopefully this will keep TP out of trouble. Looks like CM10 we will be automatic (still waiting for nightlies before taking teh plunge for CM10 on TP). Can we dirty flash CM10 on CM9 (my guess is that it's going to require a clean install).


----------



## acho

anyone want to help a linux noob? in #tpdebrick =) thanks


----------



## luno

My Touchpad is pretty much totally dead at this point. No screen, button light, etc. The only thing I can get is the palm/qhsusb_dload in the device manager when I connect it to the PC. From what I can tell from the bootie log, my A6 firmware is corrupted and it can't properly authenticate the battery, but I'm no expert. I have attached the log. Thanks for the help and happy new year.


----------



## lifeisfun

Folks, I'm not sure if I have the same problem but perhaps you can tell me...

My friend TP goes periodically dead sometimes even on full battery after
proper shut down in WebOS and CM9 and it will not boot again.
The most crazy thing is that I managed to bring it back to life leaving the device
in sub zero temperatures over night and then leave it for about 30 minutes on
duct work in the basement to get it very warm. After that it will start charging and eventually it will boot
This was tested successfully 4 times and it worked every time.
This is very annoying so I'm looking for fix


----------



## Remolten

lifeisfun said:


> Folks, I'm not sure if I have the same problem but perhaps you can tell me...
> 
> My friend TP goes periodically dead sometimes even on full battery after
> proper shut down in WebOS and CM9 and it will not boot again.
> The most crazy thing is that I managed to bring it back to life leaving the device
> in sub zero temperatures over night and then leave it for about 30 minutes on
> duct work in the basement to get it very warm. After that it will start charging and eventually it will boot
> This was tested successfully 4 times and it worked every time.
> This is very annoying so I'm looking for fix


That's pretty crazy! No question mark of death though?


----------



## lifeisfun

I guess all that drains the battery to 0 and resets heating it up will get some juice again and it will start charging?
After that it boots fine except date is set to 1970


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> I guess all that drains the battery to 0 and resets heating it up will get some juice again and it will start charging?
> After that it boots fine except date is set to 1970


I think it is pretty obvious you have a hardware problem. From what you describe, some form of thermal device is not operating in the proper range. I'm no expert on lion batteries, but that would be my uneducated guess. Question is do you want to tear you tablet apart to change the battery to find that was not it.


----------



## nevertells

cyberprashant said:


> I let the recently fixed TP drain to less than 5% where I had a rule to shut it down in the Automateit program. It worked. Upon startup after recharge, it seems to be OK 6% and climbing. Thanks for this great app @con500 suggestion for CM9 hopefully this will keep TP out of trouble. Looks like CM10 we will be automatic (still waiting for nightlies before taking teh plunge for CM10 on TP). Can we dirty flash CM10 on CM9 (my guess is that it's going to require a clean install).


Best thing you can do to answer the dirty flash question is go read the ACMEInstaller thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32274-acmeinstaller3/

You do not want to dirty flash 10 over 9. You'll learn why in that thread.


----------



## lifeisfun

nevertells said:


> I think it is pretty obvious you have a hardware problem. From what you describe, some form of thermal device is not operating in the proper range. I'm no expert on lion batteries, but that would be my uneducated guess. Question is do you want to tear you tablet apart to change the battery to find that was not it.


But why it always happens on boot only, the battery will charge and discharge fine only if rebooted the problem is there.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


Any possibility that fix will include in CM9?
Thanks


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> But why it always happens on boot only, the battery will charge and discharge fine only if rebooted the problem is there.


You can always uninstall Android and run WebOS Doctor to eliminate it being a software issue and be sure you do it in that order. If it is a firmware problem, you would have to be a HP repair tech with the equipment and know how to redo that.

The fact that you say you have to super cool and reheat this TouchPad makes me think it is a thermal protection device, probably in the battery. The fact that after the heat/cool cycle you are able to get it to charge, at least for a while, tells me that it is not software or firmware.


----------



## lifeisfun

nevertells said:


> You can always uninstall Android and run WebOS Doctor to eliminate it being a software issue and be sure you do it in that order. If it is a firmware problem, you would have to be a HP repair tech with the equipment and know how to redo that.
> 
> The fact that you say you have to super cool and reheat this TouchPad makes me think it is a thermal protection device, probably in the battery. The fact that after the heat/cool cycle you are able to get it to charge, at least for a while, tells me that it is not software or firmware.


The only problem with uninstall then webosdoctor could be that it can brick it self on bad reboot.

My theory is that the cold/heat cycle just kills the voltage on the battery and that will reset the tablet faster.


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> I let the recently fixed TP drain to less than 5% where I had a rule to shut it down in the Automateit program. It worked. Upon startup after recharge, it seems to be OK 6% and climbing. Thanks for this great app @con500 suggestion for CM9 hopefully this will keep TP out of trouble. Looks like CM10 we will be automatic (still waiting for nightlies before taking teh plunge for CM10 on TP). Can we dirty flash CM10 on CM9 (my guess is that it's going to require a clean install).


I guess I didn't word the question very well.

I meant if it's set to shutoff at X%, will it allow it to boot below X% if it's being charged (or will it immediately shut it down).


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> The only problem with uninstall then webosdoctor could be that it can brick it self on bad reboot.
> 
> My theory is that the cold/heat cycle just kills the voltage on the battery and that will reset the tablet faster.


If that is the case, now what?

Temperature can have different effects on batteries. Extremes of either will affect the life of a battery. Lithium ion batteries are badly affected by heat. They tend to like cool temps. It slows down their internal cell oxidation which starts the day they are made. They are also protected by thermal devices that keeps them from overheating during charging and usage. Get one with a defective thermal device and tada, your situation arises. It could also be a bad trace on a circuit board. With the increase or decrease of temperature, a hairline crack can open or close to cause problems. It could be a defective capacitor that intermittently causes a circuit to fail. And then there is always the mystery failures that even the electrical engineers can't explain or say can't happen. Well, with 21 years as an electronic technician in the Air Force, I have seen it all happen.


----------



## lifeisfun

Well, considering there is no warranty left on it I'll start with the reinstall and if that fails this unbrick procedure will be next.
BTW will the Lithium polymer battery behave same as Lithium Ion ?
Thanks jcsullins for all the time you invest in to this !


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> Well, considering there is no warranty left on it I'll start with the reinstall and if that fails this unbrick procedure will be next.
> BTW will the Lithium polymer battery behave same as Lithium Ion ?
> Thanks jcsullins for all the time you invest in to this !


Google is your friend: http://www.electricwingman.com/guides/lithium-polymer-battery-guide.aspx


----------



## lifeisfun

Thanks, looks like they don't like cold at all, that would explain why it resets the device back to 1970


----------



## ddog511

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


@JCSullins - is there a possibility this a6 flash will work for those of us who have the cookie error?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lburtell

Jcsullins,
Have been charging the tablet for the last few days and now have been able to get the? back. Can you post how to flash the a6?

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> I guess I didn't word the question very well.
> 
> I meant if it's set to shutoff at X%, will it allow it to boot below X% if it's being charged (or will it immediately shut it down).


I've been testing AutomateIt and it is a really cool program. To answer your concern, the program only checks for root when the TouchPad is booted up. If the level of the battery is already below the level set in a rule, it will not shut the TP down. I might be smart on a users part to set a rule for say 15% to turn it off and another rule at 5% too. Make sure the start service at boot is checked in settings.


----------



## jcsullins

lburtell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am helping a friend that has a 16 gb touchpad that had the ? and now is not charging to that point anymore. I have had it on charge all day and it will not post at all. I did the steps and I have a report. Any help would be terribly appreciated.
> View attachment 35809
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I missed you on IRC this morning, I was still sleeping.

Seems we missed some info in this log. Could you repeat the klog capture, but instead of wait 2-3 mins in step 1, only wait 1 min? And either post here or
connect to IRC and provide me link.


----------



## jcsullins

lifeisfun said:


> Folks, I'm not sure if I have the same problem but perhaps you can tell me...
> 
> My friend TP goes periodically dead sometimes even on full battery after
> proper shut down in WebOS and CM9 and it will not boot again.
> The most crazy thing is that I managed to bring it back to life leaving the device
> in sub zero temperatures over night and then leave it for about 30 minutes on
> duct work in the basement to get it very warm. After that it will start charging and eventually it will boot
> This was tested successfully 4 times and it worked every time.
> This is very annoying so I'm looking for fix


Although this really sounds like a hardware issue, it might be useful to get some info from the bootie klogs, if possible.

Could you try getting the klogs as outlined in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574
when it's unable to boot. Or, if that's not possible, try as described below:

Connected to a linux PC (not running under a VM):
Hold Power+Home+VolumeUp for 30 seconds, check the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc." listed?
Hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds, checkout the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)" listed?

This information might give us a clue if it's the battery or something else that is the problem.


----------



## lifeisfun

Will do, THANKS


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> I've been testing AutomateIt and it is a really cool program. To answer your concern, the program only checks for root when the TouchPad is booted up. If the level of the battery is already below the level set in a rule, it will not shut the TP down. I might be smart on a users part to set a rule for say 15% to turn it off and another rule at 5% too. Make sure the start service at boot is checked in settings.


So, if I understand you correctly, if the battery level is below the level set in the rule when it boots, that rule is disabled? i.e. it will no longer check for it dropping below that level again?


----------



## darkspr1te

jcsullins said:


> Right, the fix will force a shutdown before the battery gets too low.
> 
> BTW, just made my goal: 10/10; will pick this back up next year ...


Nice!!!
Happy new year everyone


----------



## jcsullins

ddog511 said:


> @JCSullins - is there a possibility this a6 flash will work for those of us who have the cookie error?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Are you able to get the klogs? (as described here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574 )


----------



## jcsullins

lburtell said:


> Jcsullins,
> Have been charging the tablet for the last few days and now have been able to get the? back. Can you post how to flash the a6?
> 
> Thanks!


No, not yet. I'm still refining the process based on the situations encountered. Trying to do that via something other than an interactive medium (i.e. IRC) would be counterproductive.


----------



## jlm

I followed jcsullins instructions on a TP I have that is coming up with a question mark/battery. Attached are the logs. Any ideas?
Thanks so much! You guys rock!


----------



## jcsullins

jlm said:


> I followed jcsullins instructions on a TP I have that is coming up with a question mark/battery. Attached are the logs. Any ideas?
> Thanks so much! You guys rock!


See here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__370#entry1070069


----------



## jcsullins

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Any possibility that fix will include in CM9?
> Thanks


Yes, eventually. First I need to get it merged into CM10 codebase. Since the change is to core CM code (not Touchpad specific), that might take
a little bit of doing. Then, once it's merged to CM10, work on getting it into CM9.


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> So, if I understand you correctly, if the battery level is below the level set in the rule when it boots, that rule is disabled? i.e. it will no longer check for it dropping below that level again?


That is correct. Not only did I test this myself, I read it on the software developer's website.


----------



## cyberprashant

i changed my rule


nevertells said:


> That is correct. Not only did I test this myself, I read it on the software developer's website.


You can set the battery rule to be either = or < a certain percentage i.e. < 5% for shutdown or =5% for shutdown. I'm changing mine to = a certain percentage for shutdown (I think < a certain percent doesn't make any sense as it may just try and keep shutting down) - in practicality it didn't seem to be an issue but will need to test it some more. I think Automaeit is smart enough to know it's plugged into A/C and not shutdown again. Now that I think about it is perhaps < rule better? O/w one could just power it back on at 3% and cause a crash?

Do we know even for sure that a bad shutdown causes A6 corruption? I guess it seems to be the case from what we've heard, anectodally. In my particular case the TP had been used for heavy video streaming using the dish network app, and then left idle for a week in the house while the A/C was off, allowing the battery to full discharge and shutdown improperly. I just leave all my TP's plugged into A/C at all times when not in use. Seems to be working thus far.

Also for anyone capturing klogs, I found that only a partial log got recorded sometimes, and the fix was to rm any prior typescript files before starting script.


----------



## nevertells

cyberprashant said:


> i changed my rule
> 
> You can set the battery rule to be either = or < a certain percentage i.e. < 5% for shutdown or =5% for shutdown. I'm changing mine to = a certain percentage for shutdown (I think < a certain percent doesn't make any sense as it may just try and keep shutting down) - in practicality it didn't seem to be an issue but will need to test it some more. I think Automaeit is smart enough to know it's plugged into A/C and not shutdown again. Now that I think about it is perhaps < rule better? O/w one could just power it back on at 3% and cause a crash?


The developer very specifically says on his website that AutomateIt only checks for root when booting up, it does not execute any rules. I didn't quite get the purpose of the two different options of less than or equal to given percent either. I set mine to equal to also.


----------



## ddog511

jcsullins said:


> Are you able to get the klogs? (as described here: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574 )


It took me a bit to get a pc setup with ubuntu on it, but alas when i run the dfu-util, I get the response that no dfu-capable devices are connected. a lsusb shows a qualcomm gobi modem in qdl mode. Any other thoughts? Again, this is the one that gives the cookie error.

Thanks


----------



## lburtell

You can count it 11 for 11. The ? of death is fixed and charging normal! Jcsullins you are the man


----------



## gk101

Here is the log file. Fingers crossed. Jcsullins I'll track you down on IRC. Tx.


----------



## jcsullins

ddog511 said:


> It took me a bit to get a pc setup with ubuntu on it, but alas when i run the dfu-util, I get the response that no dfu-capable devices are connected. a lsusb shows a qualcomm gobi modem in qdl mode. Any other thoughts? Again, this is the one that gives the cookie error.
> 
> Thanks


If you do a Power+Home for 30secs, does "lsusb" still show "QDL" ?

If so, that means you can't really do anything else until the QPST/tpdebrick process is successfully completed.


----------



## ddog511

jcsullins said:


> If you do a Power+Home for 30secs, does "lsusb" still show "QDL" ?
> 
> If so, that means you can't really do anything else until the QPST/tpdebrick process is successfully completed.


Yes, it does still say QDL. Unfortunately I can't do the first part of the process as it fails with the emmcsoftewaredownload ap and the cookie error. I sent an email to qualcomm to see if maybe they can give some insight on that particular message. I doubt I'll hear back, but I'm willing to try.


----------



## cyberprashant

ddog511 said:


> Yes, it does still say QDL. Unfortunately I can't do the first part of the process as it fails with the emmcsoftewaredownload ap and the cookie error. I sent an email to qualcomm to see if maybe they can give some insight on that particular message. I doubt I'll hear back, but I'm willing to try.


has anyone with the cookie error happened to have opened their tp? if so maybe the internal gold reset button might do something maybe in combination w home? Or maybe disconnecting the battery for a bit? Just a thought, some ideas to toss around since cookie ppl stuck


----------



## tolookah

cyberprashant said:


> has anyone with the cookie error happened to have opened their tp? if so maybe the internal gold reset button might do something maybe in combination w home?


I have and no luck there. I am watching this thread with high hopes, you guys are awesome.


----------



## sieve wang

oh,my QPST/tpdebrick process is successfully completed.
like this:
Checking that config/files are valid... OK
Checking that target is valid... OK
Writing tz.mbn ... OK
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK
Done.

but when I did power+home,I got ?battery and unknown device,
power+home+v up= ？battery and unknown device.

so I can't enter DFU mode.
what can I do? thx


----------



## jcsullins

sieve wang said:


> oh,my QPST/tpdebrick process is successfully completed.
> like this:
> Checking that config/files are valid... OK
> Checking that target is valid... OK
> Writing tz.mbn ... OK
> Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK
> Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK
> Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK
> Writing rpm.mbn ... OK
> Writing ebr32.bin ... OK
> Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK
> Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK
> Writing mbr32.bin ... OK
> Done.
> 
> but when I did power+home,I got ?battery and unknown device,
> power+home+v up= ？battery and unknown device.
> 
> so I can't enter DFU mode.
> what can I do? thx


Have you followed the steps outlined here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## crashmk92

Just wanted to say a quick thanks and shout out to JCSULLINS for the help unbricking my battery"?" T-Pad. I was "joenavy82" in IRC, and believe you said I was #18 fixed so far. That really mean a lot, and my elementary school daughters are back up on their touchpad! I hope my donation was worth your time... and again, thank you for everything.

Very Respectfully,

Joe


----------



## con500

crashmk92 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick thanks and shout out to JCSULLINS for the help unbricking my battery"?" T-Pad. I was "joenavy82" in IRC, and believe you said I was #18 fixed so far. That really mean a lot, and my elementary school daughters are back up on their touchpad! I hope my donation was worth your time... and again, thank you for everything.
> 
> Very Respectfully,
> 
> Joe


Great stuff! Enjoy. Wow #18, That's awesome...Jc must be tired tho lol


----------



## darkspr1te

tolookah said:


> I have and no luck there. I am watching this thread with high hopes, you guys are awesome.


Hi All, 
Back with a bit of progress, I've managed to get a msm8660 device to boot off sd-card when in qdl mode. 
why is this usefull? it skips the cookie part of qpst. this is working on my device, would others be willing to try it out? it should get your device into sd-card mode and show both sd-cards, internal emmc and your external sd-card. 
here is proof



Code:


<br />
<br />
[ 8447.574034] scsi16 : usb-storage 1-2:1.20<br />
[ 8448.572797] scsi 16:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Qualcomm MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
[ 8448.573163] scsi 16:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Qualcomm MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
[ 8448.573989] sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0<br />
[ 8448.574698] sd 16:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0<br />
[ 8448.579116] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] 30777344 512-byte logical blocks: (15.7 GB/14.6 GiB)<br />
[ 8448.579862] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] 3911680 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)<br />
[ 8448.580403] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off<br />
[ 8448.580408] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0f 0e 00 00<br />
[ 8448.581029] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Write Protect is off<br />
[ 8448.581034] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Mode Sense: 0f 0e 00 00<br />
[ 8448.581524] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA<br />
[ 8448.582156] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA<br />
[ 8448.592525]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 ><br />
[ 8448.595025]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4 < sdd5 sdd6 sdd7 ><br />
[ 8448.598795] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
[ 8448.601154] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
[email protected]:~/Desktop/partition_load_pt/test$<br />

darkspr1te


----------



## tolookah

Darkspr1te, i'd love to give it a shot, but i'm out of town until Sunday so i cant touch it until then


----------



## fmertz

Another scenario here: TP is "bricked" and only allows the Power/Home/Vol DOWN combination. All other combinations (Power/Home or Power/Home/Vol UP) do exactly nothing. With Power/Home/Vol-, the device appears as described before, and I can run QPST. The Touchpad shows in "Download Mode", and I can perform the software download procedure. There is no cookie error, and the device seems to take the 2 files just fine (the Touchpad briefly disappears from Download Mode, but then comes back in Download mode again during the procedure). I have a success message at the end and a couple of timing numbers. All seems good, but the device never comes back from that point. There is nothing happening over USB from that point forward. I cannot apply the linux scripts as they require the device to be visible as a block device. I have tried all 3 variations of the EMMCBLD.HEX, and only one 8660_msimage.mbn. Maybe this new boot image from darkspr1te would show progress. I am willing to test...


----------



## JohnL

please can someone help me, i have a touchpad with qod and when i hold power home and vol down, my win7 pc shows as device not recognised?? i have webos installed...
cheers


----------



## ddog511

darkspr1te said:


> Hi All,
> Back with a bit of progress, I've managed to get a msm8660 device to boot off sd-card when in qdl mode.
> why is this usefull? it skips the cookie part of qpst. this is working on my device, would others be willing to try it out? it should get your device into sd-card mode and show both sd-cards, internal emmc and your external sd-card.
> here is proof
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> [ 8447.574034] scsi16 : usb-storage 1-2:1.20<br />
> [ 8448.572797] scsi 16:0:0:0: Direct-Access	 Qualcomm MMC Storage	  2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
> [ 8448.573163] scsi 16:0:0:1: Direct-Access	 Qualcomm MMC Storage	  2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2<br />
> [ 8448.573989] sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0<br />
> [ 8448.574698] sd 16:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0<br />
> [ 8448.579116] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] 30777344 512-byte logical blocks: (15.7 GB/14.6 GiB)<br />
> [ 8448.579862] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] 3911680 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)<br />
> [ 8448.580403] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off<br />
> [ 8448.580408] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0f 0e 00 00<br />
> [ 8448.581029] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Write Protect is off<br />
> [ 8448.581034] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Mode Sense: 0f 0e 00 00<br />
> [ 8448.581524] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA<br />
> [ 8448.582156] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA<br />
> [ 8448.592525]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 ><br />
> [ 8448.595025]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4 < sdd5 sdd6 sdd7 ><br />
> [ 8448.598795] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
> [ 8448.601154] sd 16:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk<br />
> [email protected]:~/Desktop/partition_load_pt/test$<br />
> 
> darkspr1te


Darkspr1te,

I can certainly give it a try. I'm currently in a losing battle between my credit card company and HP over this thing, so anything I can do to get it running again, count me in.

Thanks,


----------



## darkspr1te

fmertz said:


> Another scenario here: TP is "bricked" and only allows the Power/Home/Vol DOWN combination. All other combinations (Power/Home or Power/Home/Vol UP) do exactly nothing. With Power/Home/Vol-, the device appears as described before, and I can run QPST. The Touchpad shows in "Download Mode", and I can perform the software download procedure. There is no cookie error, and the device seems to take the 2 files just fine (the Touchpad briefly disappears from Download Mode, but then comes back in Download mode again during the procedure). I have a success message at the end and a couple of timing numbers. All seems good, but the device never comes back from that point. There is nothing happening over USB from that point forward. I cannot apply the linux scripts as they require the device to be visible as a block device. I have tried all 3 variations of the EMMCBLD.HEX, and only one 8660_msimage.mbn. Maybe this new boot image from darkspr1te would show progress. I am willing to test...


I have been informed the touch pad does not have a sd-card, my method requires it. as i dont actually have a touchpad ( i am developing on another msm8660 based device) i was assuming it would work.

darkspr1te


----------



## nevertells

crashmk92 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick thanks and shout out to JCSULLINS for the help unbricking my battery"?" T-Pad. I was "joenavy82" in IRC, and believe you said I was #18 fixed so far. That really mean a lot, and my elementary school daughters are back up on their touchpad! I hope my donation was worth your time... and again, thank you for everything.
> 
> Very Respectfully,
> 
> Joe


Hope you installed Llama or AutomateIt to keep it from being bricked again.


----------



## freecicero

Darkspr1te, I missed volunteering because I was at work, but thanks anyway for your continued attention to this problem! It does sound like you are making progress!!


----------



## sieve wang

jcsullins said:


> Have you followed the steps outlined here: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574


ok，after I assembled my touchpad ,it show 0830 8070.
I got my log Finally.Thank you very much.


----------



## bikehike

Some data and observations on the cookie problem. Hopefully somebody can spot a clue 
1-attached are:
logfile from qpst (i.e. C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Qualcomm\QPST\Dload_COM4.dbg)
logfile from portmon (SysInternalsSuite util) showing the USB port read/writes
2-I notice that sometimes the qpst download fails very quickly although the cookie failure message comes up after the same delay (60seconds) no matter what. What I found is that I need to always do a reset by holding the Power and Home button (while USB cable is connected) for about 30seconds. Then double-check the qpst logfile to be sure that it really did the download. This seems to ensure that the download actually happens. Albeit, I always get the cookie error pop-up.
3-If after the cookie failure message, I switch to Linux and try "lsusb", it shows it to be in QDL mode (which is bad)
4-Note that I have a 32GB TP that's never been opened, it had CM9 Dec23 nightly loaded on it.
Looking through the qpst logfile, it looks like the part of the download of writing to the TP works fine. But then it just keeps timing out on a "sending hello" sequence, i.e.
...snip...

2013/01/03 06:59:03.791 Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028800 Size: 0x84
2013/01/03 06:59:03.791 Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
2013/01/03 06:59:03.791 Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
2013/01/03 06:59:03.791 Sending Go Command 0x2A000000
2013/01/03 06:59:03.801 Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 10
2013/01/03 06:59:03.801 Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
2013/01/03 06:59:03.801 Finish switching to streaming download mode
2013/01/03 06:59:03.801 SynchronizeConnection starting...
2013/01/03 06:59:03.801 Sending Hello to flash programmer...
2013/01/03 06:59:06.795 Timeout
2013/01/03 06:59:06.795 Sending Hello to flash programmer...
2013/01/03 06:59:09.799 Timeout
...snip...

2013/01/03 07:00:03.827 Exceeded Hello tries.
2013/01/03 07:00:03.827 Could not initialize the protocol stack.
2013/01/03 07:00:03.837 Download end, status 103, error 138
2013/01/03 07:00:03.837 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


----------



## oleiarme

jcsullins said:


> See here: http://rootzwiki.com...70#entry1070069


ok here's what I got attached. Thx.


----------



## stewcarn

Hey guys....Count me in as another who has a "bricked" touchpad. About 4 months ago I left it off the charger for a few days and it died on me. I've tried anything and everything. Tried all of the button combos, tried charging on a touchstone, tried a new 2 amp charger. Been browsing all of the forums for any other things to try.

My touchpad doesn't show the question mark or anything like that. I get no response with anything I do except for getting QDLoader mode when connected via usb.

So I guess my only questions is where do I start? From browsing through this thread I see there are a few different methods for reviving the touchpad based on some different problems. Do I just start following the instructions in the original post of this thread? Thanks for all of the time some of you have put towards this. Looks like it is certainly paying off and I'm hopeful I can get my touchpad revived!


----------



## ddog511

stwecarn,

Yes, please try the steps in JCSullins first post (the first post of the thread) and reports your results.


----------



## lifeisfun

lifeisfun said:


> The only problem with uninstall then webosdoctor could be that it can brick it self on bad reboot.
> 
> My theory is that the cold/heat cycle just kills the voltage on the battery and that will reset the tablet faster.


Just to update,
managed to Uninstall /WebOSdoctor restore and install CM9 ( moboot 0.3.8 CWM6)
Re calibrated the battery using app in the Play Store.
Now the battery indicator is even.
Here is the persisting problem:
Reboot 0 problems, works great
If I shut down sometimes it is possible to power it back on but most of the times not ???

Time to order new battery ? (have to heat the tablet to force it to boot again)
I would love to try the unbrick procedure but I'm lost using Linux ( not to mention I would have to run it from CD on my PC)


----------



## bilbaraski

Here is the log file taken from my HP TP 32GB device. It has the question mark of death.

To maybe help some others out, these are summarized steps for how I got here:
I am running this from Ubuntu 12.10 USB stick. See http://www.ubuntu.co...tick-on-windows
Make sure you you go to Software Sources and Check "Community-Maintained free and open source software (Universe)" to enable the ability to see the community added package to run "sudo apt-get install dfu-util" ie: install dfu-util

run dfu-util from the same directory you downloaded the new "moboot-dfu-20121225"

For people having problems with "Waiting for device" make sure your device is shown as 0830:8070 Palm, Inc before running
"dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"

follow http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574

after you run this, your lsusb will show: 18d1:d00d Google Inc
or at least mine did.


----------



## cyberprashant

lifeisfun said:


> Just to update,
> managed to Uninstall /WebOSdoctor restore and install CM9 ( moboot 0.3.8 CWM6)
> Re calibrated the battery using app in the Play Store.
> Now the battery indicator is even.
> Here is the persisting problem:
> Reboot 0 problems, works great
> If I shut down sometimes it is possible to power it back on but most of the times not ???
> 
> Time to order new battery ? (have to heat the tablet to force it to boot again)
> I would love to try the unbrick procedure but I'm lost using Linux ( not to mention I would have to run it from CD on my PC)


maybe you have a bad power button (mine is broken completely) - What happens when you plug into wall charger when shutdown. Usually that triggers screen to wakeup (even on mine with busted power switch). How about power + home x 30 seconds to reset it if won't turn on?


----------



## lifeisfun

No, the power button is fine, since I get power menu or screen on/off any time without effort
If I plug it in while on ( screen off) it will wake up. If powered off and "playing dead" nothing will happen
No, reset doesn't do nothing unfortunately. Once while pressing buttons like a mad man I got the USB logo
that was it.


----------



## tolookah

lifeisfun said:


> No, the power button is fine, since I get power menu or screen on/off any time without effort
> If I plug it in while on ( screen off) it will wake up. If powered off and "playing dead" nothing will happen
> No, reset doesn't do nothing unfortunately. Once while pressing buttons like a mad man I got the USB logo
> that was it.


Thats actually how mine is in the state its in... interesting...


----------



## lifeisfun

jcsullins said:


> Although this really sounds like a hardware issue, it might be useful to get some info from the bootie klogs, if possible.
> 
> Could you try getting the klogs as outlined in this post: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574
> when it's unable to boot. Or, if that's not possible, try as described below:
> 
> Connected to a linux PC (not running under a VM):
> Hold Power+Home+VolumeUp for 30 seconds, check the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc." listed?
> Hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds, checkout the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)" listed?
> 
> This information might give us a clue if it's the battery or something else that is the problem.


Just to update since I'm not sure if you read other posts 

Yeah, I have charged and discharged the battery without problems and it shows accurate values
My problem is only with turning the tablet OFF and then turning it back ON ( both in Android and WebOS)

My test was done shutting it down with full battery and when I managed to get it going again
it was discharged to 89% so clearly it doesn't shut down and instead it goes to some strange mode
where it discharges the battery as much as when is the screen ON. (the battery graph shows that)

I have reinstalled usind WebOSdoctor305 then Acmeinstaller3 latest CM9/moboot038/CWM6

The power button is not broken 
Standard Reset holding Power and menu buttons doesn't work.
After I get it back ON date is reset every time to 1970 ( even when battery was not discharged)

Reboot is working fine without a glitch.


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> No, the power button is fine, since I get power menu or screen on/off any time without effort
> If I plug it in while on ( screen off) it will wake up. If powered off and "playing dead" nothing will happen
> No, reset doesn't do nothing unfortunately. Once while pressing buttons like a mad man I got the USB logo
> that was it.


So if I get this straight, if you boot to WebOS and select to turn it off, you believe it is not turning off. If you turn it off from WebOS and plug in the charger, it does not turn on. Just trying to get a clear picture of your issue.


----------



## lifeisfun

No it doesn't, it's in the same limbo like powering OFF in CM9
It sure looks like I have some kind of "bios" problem (not sure if you call it bios on these devices)
Looks like I'm not the only one.


----------



## kid___icarus

I am dealing with the question mark affliction. I have performed the steps outlined http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574 but the output was strange...well...here is my output.

View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## nido_nyc

darkspr1te said:


> If you look at the logs it's says gobi modem manager is loaded and trying to comms with the device, Gobi & qpst use the same HDLC protocol but to a different effect. make sure modem manager is disabled and gobi manager.
> I recently obtained the sources to the e/mprg8660.hex and 8660_msimage.mbn so I will try and have a look through this weekend to see why the cookie error occurs.
> darkspr1te


Tried to take another look now that I know where the QPST log files live in Windows XP. Here's a few of them, with invariably the same result:

.
.
.
Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 16
Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028700	Size: 0x100
Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028800	Size: 0x84
Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 15
Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
Sending Go Command 0x2A000000
Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
Finish switching to streaming download mode
SynchronizeConnection starting...
Sending Hello to flash programmer...
Timeout
Sending Hello to flash programmer...
Disabling automatic polling.
Log: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
Log: Failed Fuse addr:
Log: 0x00000000
Log:
Log: 0x00000000
Try Hello with polling disabled...
Try Hello with polling disabled...
Try Hello with polling disabled...
SynchronizeConnection succeeded.
Sending Hello Packet
Version info = 5 2
Block size = 400
Flash base = 0
Device Name=eMMC:
Flash ID size= 4
Sectors = 128
Feature mask = 0x09
Sending Close 0
Log: Cannot close when not previously opened
ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
CloseDownloader error
Sending Security Mode 1
eMMC user image present - skipping partition table
eMMC user image: C:\TPD\8660_msimage.mbn
Opening eMMC USER file
Opening eMMC USER mode
Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0
Log: Open multi failed, unknown error
ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
Download end, status 103, error 852
Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


----------



## NeckbeardPrime

I guess this is as good a time as any to chime in with my own "Question Mark of Death"-bricked 32 GB Touchpad. I had an early experimental CM10 preview on this one (20121116) and never installed an auto-shutdown app since I never had it off the charger for more than a few hours. Well, the joke is on me, because one of my pets managed to unplug the USB cable partway without me noticing for several days, hence the Question Mark of Death. Currently, I can't get into "USB symbol" recovery mode, but QDLoad mode works, as does powering it up while holding power, volUp, and home.

In any case, I was able to run the QPST eMMC software downloader along with the TPDebrick script under Ubuntu 11.10. I have attached my Bootie klogs output, as per Jcsullins's revised procedure from the 25th. I'm going to take a wild guess and say this one's a pretty straightforward case of A6 corruption.

On an unrelated note, the 7,100 or so lines of attempts to read the battery stats have a definite "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" vibe about them...

View attachment typescript.zip


Edit: Just a heads up for anyone trying to do this on a live CD/USB stick setup that might have half-baked drivers... After going through the A6 reflash procedure with Jcsullins, it looks like the Ubuntu 11.10 standard USB drivers might not be fully reliable on certain chipsets. In my case, I tried to do the reflash on a Dell XPS L701X laptop, and had issues on multiple USB ports, both USB 2.0 and 3.0. This might also explain the weird corruption in the klogs file posted above. Switching to a desktop system with a more mature chipset (Intel Z68) eliminated the problem.


----------



## darkspr1te

nido_nyc said:


> Tried to take another look now that I know where the QPST log files live in Windows XP. Here's a few of them, with invariably the same result:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 16
> Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
> Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028700	Size: 0x100
> Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
> Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
> Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028800	Size: 0x84
> Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 15
> Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
> Sending Go Command 0x2A000000
> Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
> Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
> Finish switching to streaming download mode
> SynchronizeConnection starting...
> Sending Hello to flash programmer...
> Timeout
> Sending Hello to flash programmer...
> Disabling automatic polling.
> Log: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
> Log: Failed Fuse addr:
> Log: 0x00000000
> Log:
> Log: 0x00000000
> Try Hello with polling disabled...
> Try Hello with polling disabled...
> Try Hello with polling disabled...
> SynchronizeConnection succeeded.
> Sending Hello Packet
> Version info = 5 2
> Block size = 400
> Flash base = 0
> Device Name=eMMC:
> Flash ID size= 4
> Sectors = 128
> Feature mask = 0x09
> Sending Close 0
> Log: Cannot close when not previously opened
> ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
> CloseDownloader error
> Sending Security Mode 1
> eMMC user image present - skipping partition table
> eMMC user image: C:\TPD\8660_msimage.mbn
> Opening eMMC USER file
> Opening eMMC USER mode
> Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0
> Log: Open multi failed, unknown error
> ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
> Download end, status 103, error 852
> Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


Hi All, 
I would like it if any users who managed to successfully used emmsswdownload to debrick please post your DLOG files, I am currently trying to resolve the cookie error that other users have experienced.
I have a few ideas but i need logs to be sure.

darkspr1te


----------



## TopTongueBarry

cyberprashant said:


> So far we've come to the conclusion with @jscullins' help that the battery in my TP needs to be replaced. Anyone have a good supplier/reliable? @TopToungueBarry do you have any recommendations?


I have brand new batteries and power button/volume rocker assemblys for the wi/fi and 4G Tp's if needed contact me PM
TTB


----------



## TopTongueBarry

darkspr1te said:


> I have been informed the touch pad does not have a sd-card, my method requires it. as i dont actually have a touchpad ( i am developing on another msm8660 based device) i was assuming it would work.
> 
> darkspr1te


darkspr1te,

/sd-card equivilent on a TouchPad running webOS would be /media/internal which is LVM partitioned on /mmcblk0p14 or from a linux box can be found on /dev/sdb14.

If on a linux box with LVM installed, the OS should pick up the /media/internal partition on /dev/sdb14. Would only need to mount it after that.

Using this information maybe you can figure out a work around or modify your scripts to compensate for the lack of sd-card in webOS?????

TTB


----------



## armstrong1z8

I need some help from the big brains on this forum. I have read through all the posts and have not seen the answer to this specific issue. Here are the highlights of the issue:

Touchpad appears as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM4), in Windows Device Manager
Download results from eMMC do not show the "DeviceArrival" message. It ends with the "[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Download completed - no errors detected[/background]" message.
In Linux, lsusb yields: "Bus 002 Device 019: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)"
I have tried the Power+Home, and Power+Home+VolumeUp key press many times, and the TP never switches to the 0830:8070 address, or appears as /dev/sdb1 in Linux.

What am I doing wrong?

P.s. I only know enough Linux to be slightly dangerous.


----------



## sunsri

will update after I finish the Linux part.


----------



## luno

Duplicate post. Too many tabs open, lol.


----------



## darkspr1te

TopTongueBarry said:


> darkspr1te,
> 
> /sd-card equivilent on a TouchPad running webOS would be /media/internal which is LVM partitioned on /mmcblk0p14 or from a linux box can be found on /dev/sdb14.
> 
> If on a linux box with LVM installed, the OS should pick up the /media/internal partition on /dev/sdb14. Would only need to mount it after that.
> 
> Using this information maybe you can figure out a work around or modify your scripts to compensate for the lack of sd-card in webOS?????
> 
> TTB


Hi,
Sadly the sdcard you 'see' within the device is just a partition. for my sdcard card trick to work it needs to write to the partition of the internal emmc or a external sdcard. on a good note, we now have a open source qpst in the works for both windows and linux which will skip needing the alternative os. So if you have linux and dont want to use qpst, so be it.
we also have sourced the partition layout manual, so flashing can be done complete within QPST/OpenQPST for windows users.

more info as soon as we hit our first beta targets.
I still need to see logs of emmcswdownload which will help with the cookie error.

dakspr1te


----------



## sunsri

here is the output from my qpst download.


----------



## darkspr1te

sunsri said:


> here is the output from my qpst download.


Has this been altered? it seem to be missing the main qpst content?
EDIT: To Clarify, the file i need would be found in c:\docs & settings\all users\application\qualcomm\qpst 
and would be called dload_comX.dbg

Example


> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 SynchronizeConnection succeeded.
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Sending Hello Packet
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Version info = 5 2
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Block size = 400
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Flash base = 0
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Device Name=eMMC:
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Flash ID size= 4
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Sectors = 128
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Feature mask = 0x09
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Sending Close 0
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 Log: Cannot close when not previously opened
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.719 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.735 CloseDownloader error
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.735 Sending Security Mode 0
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.735 eMMC user image present - skipping partition table
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.750 eMMC user image: C:\TPD\8660_msimage.mbn
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.750 Opening eMMC USER file
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.750 Opening eMMC USER mode
> 2013/01/04 20:32:30.750 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0
> 2013/01/04 20:32:31.875 Log: Open multi failed, unknown error
> 2013/01/04 20:32:31.875 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
> 2013/01/04 20:32:31.875 Download end, status 103, error 852
> 2013/01/04 20:32:31.875 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


----------



## jlclemon

I have a touchpad that has the question mark battery symbol but won't boot. I am attaching the typescript with the information. I think it will need the A6 reflash and would like to try. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jcsullins

darkspr1te said:


> Has this been altered? it seem to be missing the main qpst content?
> EDIT: To Clarify, the file i need would be found in c:\docs & settings\all users\application\qualcomm\qpst
> and would be called dload_comX.dbg
> 
> Example


Try this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53916521/misc/Dload_COM4.dbg


----------



## jax1111

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


Howdy! This is fantastic as I too find myself with QoD on my White 64GB TP. I would kindly like to take up Mr. jcsullins for assistance. I am attempting to get my ducks in a row to begin these steps. I have downloaded and successfully installed the latest version of UBUNTU Desktop for my Windows 7 Laptop thus making it dual boot. I have managed to get to "Step 4" but run into roadblock @ "Step 5" with the following error message "The program 'dfu-util' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install dfu-util". I tried the suggest command listed but to no avail.

I am not new to unix, but am new to Ubuntu. I assume that Ubuntu is an acceptable version of Linux to attempt this with.... no? If so, how do I get "dfu-util" on this sucker to get on down through them thar next steps?

Please advise,

Capt. Jax


----------



## luno

Just wanted to say jcsullins help me fix my touchpad as well. My battery completely died and I had to open up the touchpad to charge it manually. If anybody else needs to do this, you will not be able to measure the voltage of the battery with a multimeter directly, and will always show zero if you do. You have to leave it connected to the touchpad and use the pins on the battery connector on the board.

Thank you jcsullins and beer money is sent.


----------



## darkspr1te

jcsullins said:


> Try this: http://dl.dropbox.co.../Dload_COM4.dbg


Many Thanks, but what i was hoping to see was not there. Le me explain,



> 2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 Flash ID size= 4
> 2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 Sectors = 128
> 2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 Feature mask = 0x09
> 2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 Sending Close 0
> 2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 Cannot close when not previously opened
> #2012/12/26 14:52:06.930 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened


Where is states feature mask, all my working uploads and other logs of working uploads had feature mask as 0x00, i saw 0x09 in the failed ones so i thought i had it sussed. guess not as this was a completed download that worked,we have found a way to skip the cookie on a 8064 based surf board but it does not transfer to 8660. it's not known why yet.

Will continue to look. 
darkspr1te


----------



## mkln

My story:

my touchpad died July 2nd, 2012. No way I could get it back to give any sign of life. 
(in hindsight, if that happened today, I think it wasn't too late for it to be revived by JCsullins)

Some months later I had a friend over and we tried manually charging the battery. we opened the touchpad and tried with a lipo charger. but the battery was probably gone for good and gave no signs of life
so I ordered a new battery on ebay, hoping that would solve everything.

eventually the battery arrived before christmas (took a long time), and yesterday I finally had the time to try it on the tp. 
I replaced the old one and re-attached everything as per ifixit guide, only to see the question mark of death.

at this point, I didn't know what to do. I thought my tp was doomed.

so I started researching and I found this thread. After reading the first 31 pages or so, I got to the point where JCsullins started solving QMoD issues. that gave me serious hope. 
installed linux > took my tp > went on irc > started 1) through 5) and after some initial false starts, I got some meaningful results. JCsullins helped me through 2 different moboots, A6 reflash and so on. 
after some time -- and a lot of patience on his side -- he said something like "ok so now attach the touchpad to the hp charger"

thing is, I lost the part of the carger that actually gets connected to electricity.








the tp was unresponsive to my Nexus7 charger and to USB from my pc. JCsullins suggested that the new battery might have been too low in charge.
the tp screen was blank. no reaction. it still showed Palm, inc in linux if I did power+home+volup, though.

even if the tp was not totally dead, I learned not to let my hopes up.

I went to bed, with little hope of finding a solution in a short time. 
But. I woke up in the middle of the night because of some light my eyes probably reacted to -- perhaps the TP lcd screen??
I unplugged it, and plugged it again, at which point the tp begged me for its charger!! so that meant that it _was_ alive!

I woke up in the morning knowing that my tp was probably alive and I just needed a working tp charger to have it up and running again. 
I spent 2 hours or something looking for original HP touchpad chargers. but no luck. living in Italy makes the few available chargers at amazon.co.uk unavailable. 
I thought I was doomed.

and then I said w/e, I actually still have my tp charger. I just don't know how to attach it to electricity. 
so I cracked open one of those diffusers for mosquito poison and took its electricity plug out. I got the copper cables out, attached them to the tp charger and used some glue to keep them still... this was the result:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13193230/tp/IMG_20130106_124640.jpg

and when I plugged it in....

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13193230/tp/IMG_20130106_124721.jpg 








welcome back to July 2nd, 2012!!!!!!!!!

it's now charging in android
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13193230/tp/IMG_20130106_131037.jpg

a huge, very huge thanks to JCsullins -- I don't know what he did or how he did it, and scratched my head multiple times during the procedure -- but he did it!!!!
the final part with the tp charger was fun, and I like to think I am somehow responsible for managing to have my tp back alive. yeah well, let me dream









truth is, what JCsullins did was just unbelievable for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## con500

mkln said:


> My story:
> 
> my touchpad died July 2nd, 2012. No way I could get it back to give any sign of life.
> (in hindsight, if that happened today, I think it wasn't too late for it to be revived by JCsullins)
> 
> Some months later I had a friend over and we tried manually charging the battery. we opened the touchpad and tried with a lipo charger. but the battery was probably gone for good and gave no signs of life
> so I ordered a new battery on ebay, hoping that would solve everything.
> 
> eventually the battery arrived before christmas (took a long time), and yesterday I finally had the time to try it on the tp.
> I replaced the old one and re-attached everything as per ifixit guide, only to see the question mark of death.
> 
> at this point, I didn't know what to do. I thought my tp was doomed.
> 
> so I started researching and I found this thread. After reading the first 31 pages or so, I got to the point where JCsullins started solving QMoD issues. that gave me serious hope.
> installed linux > took my tp > went on irc > started 1) through 5) and after some initial false starts, I got some meaningful results. JCsullins helped me through 2 different moboots, A6 reflash and so on.
> after some time -- and a lot of patience on his side -- he said something like "ok so now attach the touchpad to the hp charger"
> 
> thing is, I lost the part of the carger that actually gets connected to electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tp was unresponsive to my Nexus7 charger and to USB from my pc. JCsullins suggested that the new battery might have been too low in charge.
> the tp screen was blank. no reaction. it still showed Palm, inc in linux if I did power+home+volup, though.
> 
> even if the tp was not totally dead, I learned not to let my hopes up.
> 
> I went to bed, with little hope of finding a solution in a short time.
> But. I woke up in the middle of the night because of some light my eyes probably reacted to -- perhaps the TP lcd screen??
> I unplugged it, and plugged it again, at which point the tp begged me for its charger!! so that meant that it _was_ alive!
> 
> I woke up in the morning knowing that my tp was probably alive and I just needed a working tp charger to have it up and running again.
> I spent 2 hours or something looking for original HP touchpad chargers. but no luck. living in Italy makes the few available chargers at amazon.co.uk unavailable.
> I thought I was doomed.
> 
> and then I said w/e, I actually still have my tp charger. I just don't know how to attach it to electricity.
> so I cracked open one of those diffusers for mosquito poison and took its electricity plug out. I got the copper cables out, attached them to the tp charger and used some glue to keep them still... this was the result:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...0106_124640.jpg
> 
> and when I plugged it in....
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...0106_124721.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back to July 2nd, 2012!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it's now charging in android
> http://dl.dropbox.co...0106_131037.jpg
> 
> a huge, very huge thanks to JCsullins -- I don't know what he did or how he did it, and scratched my head multiple times during the procedure -- but he did it!!!!
> the final part with the tp charger was fun, and I like to think I am somehow responsible for managing to have my tp back alive. yeah well, let me dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truth is, what JCsullins did was just unbelievable for me!!!!!!!!!!


Great story...Success!!







Thanks for your detailed post


----------



## lifeisfun

Awesome for sure, good for you!


----------



## edbartra

ry1114 said:


> Clicked Download in eMMC, popup came up "Image Download Failed. Cookie(if present) not received".


Same here







bump.


----------



## Systech

Ok... Got through the whole process with my 32GB touchpad, after a couple of tries.

Here is my typescript


----------



## JohnL

I have my touchpad in download mode (i think, vol down plus home and power) but my device is not recognised in win 7 device manager, how do i get drivers so that i can get the tpdebrick process to see it??


----------



## Systech

I don't know for certain what jcsullins total is up to now, but whatever it is, he just successfully increased it by 1

He is a true wizard.


----------



## con500

Glad to hear your back up and running @systech...Happy days!


----------



## Larmos

jax1111 said:


> @ "Step 5" with the following error message "The program 'dfu-util' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install dfu-util". I tried the suggest command listed but to no avail.
> 
> I am not new to unix, but am new to Ubuntu. I assume that Ubuntu is an acceptable version of Linux to attempt this with.... no? If so, how do I get "dfu-util" on this sucker to get on down through them thar next steps?
> 
> Please advise,
> 
> Capt. Jax


I had this issue as well. Open software manager or what ever it is and go edit and then software sources. The second check box that ends in "universe" needs to be checked. Then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-get install dfu-util" and try step 5 again. Also you'll want to make sure your using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu for a later step.

I went through the process with jcsullins last night and he got me up and running again. Thanks a ton.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kronopio

My result shows A6 firmware corrupt. Couldn't find flashing instructions so I thank JCsullins in advance.


----------



## ando

Larmos said:


> I had this issue as well. Open software manager or what ever it is and go edit and then software sources. The second check box that ends in "universe" needs to be checked. Then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-get install dfu-util" and try step 5 again. Also you'll want to make sure your using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu for a later step.
> 
> I went through the process with jcsullins last night and he got me up and running again. Thanks a ton.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


"apt-get install dfu-util" will work fine from terminal as long as you have root, i never needed or noticed whether it was a 64 bit OS either

used 11.04 ubuntu

and i was the first guinea pig


----------



## webos_loyalist

@Darkspr1lte

Thanks for all your input into this issue. I have been having some problems with QPST and Jcsullins suggested I contact you to see if you can identify what is causing it. I ran the TPDebrick program once with success, but couldn't get much further, and at some point my device became unable to get out of QDL mode in linux. So, I tried to run the qpst download again, and it isn't working properly. Here is the dlog:

https://www.box.com/s/5mwae0vpeodrpsw61j6g

Jcsullins' theory right now is that the emmc has changed to read-only somehow.

Also, just in case it matters, I just metered the batteries I own today, and neither one is even above 1v. Not sure if that will make a difference.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Larmos

ando said:


> "apt-get install dfu-util" will work fine from terminal as long as you have root, i never needed or noticed whether it was a 64 bit OS either
> 
> used 11.04 ubuntu
> 
> and i was the first guinea pig


We ran into an issue when using fastboot I believe with my 32 bit version. As soon as I switched to 64 it worked. As for "apt-get install dfu-util" there have been others with the same error he is getting, including myself and changing software sources is the answer to it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

So J.C. what's the resurrected count now? Hopefully this will be a moot issue soon when you incorporate your planned protections fixes into the CM9 nightlies and your latest CM10 experimental build.


----------



## sunsri

[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01# dfu-util -help
The program 'dfu-util' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
apt-get install dfu-util
You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01# apt-get install dfu-util
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package dfu-util

So i tried the steps suggested to change the software sources but not getting further. i am running Ubuntu12.10 on a USB. I am unable to follow the steps:

" Open software manager or what ever it is and go edit and then software sources. The second check box that ends in "universe" needs to be checked. Then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-get install dfu-util" and try step 5 again. Also you'll want to make sure your using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu for a later step."

Correct Steps are: System Settings->Software Sources-> Pick the 2nd Option with (universe).
Now execute: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get update


----------



## jcsullins

sunsri said:


> [email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01# dfu-util -help
> The program 'dfu-util' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
> apt-get install dfu-util
> You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
> [email protected]:/home/ubuntu/Downloads/TPDebrick_v01# apt-get install dfu-util
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Unable to locate package dfu-util
> 
> So i tried the steps suggested to change the software sources but not getting further. i am running Ubuntu12.10 on a USB.


After changing the Software Sources, you will need to run "sudo apt-get update" before proceeding with installs from any new/changed source(s).


----------



## sunsri

I got past the dfu update and executed the script.

dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225

It appears script failed.

Run-time device DFU version 0100
Found DFU: [0830:8070] devnum=0, cfg=1, intf=0, alt=0, name="UNDEFINED"
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
Error obtaining cached DFU functional descriptor

When i do a ls /dev/sd?

/dev/sdc which used to be my tp is now gone and on the screen i now see QOD ? again.

Do i need to go back to QPST and execute the steps to bring it back to Download Mode.

I connected to windows PC and Device Manager sees it as Palm Device. No associated COM port and hence can't look up the state in QPST.

Currently, The LED on the Home Screen is now flashing(left to right) and Device Manager doesn't even find it. There is No QOD? on the screen.


----------



## whomhead

I'm trying to resurrect my mom's TP that was running CM9.

attached is my typescript.

thanks

edit: Add me to the list of "QOD" survivors!


----------



## bikehike

View attachment Dload_COM4_ReattachGoesFurther.zip
On the cookie problem... I've still got the problem. But I figured out how to get a little further, at least according to the debug file output, I'm running qpst in a VirtualXP under Windows7 host. And about 2 or 3 seconds after I click the download button, I hear the ca-thunk sound indicating that my "VM" has lost the USB device. So at that point I have to do a USB->Attach operation to reattach the USB port. This results in the "Try Hello with polling disabled" messages ending after just a few and then it goes on to the next clump of debug. This extra step that I just described may only be relevant if you are running in VirutalXP VM. So my logfiles now end with following (and complete debug file is
View attachment Dload_COM4_ReattachGoesFurther.zip
.)

...snip...
2013/01/06 21:06:57.540 Sent Write: Address: 0x2A028800 Size: 0x84
2013/01/06 21:06:57.540 Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 0
2013/01/06 21:06:57.540 Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
2013/01/06 21:06:57.540 Sending Go Command 0x2A000000
2013/01/06 21:06:57.550 Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 10
2013/01/06 21:06:57.550 Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
2013/01/06 21:06:57.550 Finish switching to streaming download mode
2013/01/06 21:06:57.550 SynchronizeConnection starting...
2013/01/06 21:06:57.550 Sending Hello to flash programmer...
2013/01/06 21:07:00.554 Timeout
2013/01/06 21:07:00.554 Sending Hello to flash programmer...
2013/01/06 21:07:03.558 Timeout
2013/01/06 21:07:03.558 Sending Hello to flash programmer...
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Disabling automatic polling.
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Error disabling automatic polling.
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Log: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Log: Failed Fuse addr:
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Log: 0x00000000
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Log:
2013/01/06 21:07:05.241 Log: 0x00000000
2013/01/06 21:07:06.242 Disabling automatic polling.
2013/01/06 21:07:06.292 Try Hello with polling disabled...
2013/01/06 21:07:06.292 Try Hello with polling disabled...
2013/01/06 21:07:06.302 Try Hello with polling disabled...
2013/01/06 21:07:06.302 SynchronizeConnection succeeded.
2013/01/06 21:07:06.302 Sending Hello Packet
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Version info = 5 2
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Block size = 400
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Flash base = 0
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Device Name=eMMC:
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Flash ID size= 4
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Sectors = 128
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Feature mask = 0x09
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Sending Close 0
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Log: Cannot close when not previously opened
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 CloseDownloader error
2013/01/06 21:07:06.312 Sending Security Mode 1
2013/01/06 21:07:06.322 eMMC user image present - skipping partition table
2013/01/06 21:07:06.322 eMMC user image: C:\hptouchpad\8660_msimage.mbn
2013/01/06 21:07:06.322 Opening eMMC USER file
2013/01/06 21:07:06.322 Opening eMMC USER mode
2013/01/06 21:07:06.322 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0
2013/01/06 21:07:07.434 Log: Open multi failed, unknown error
2013/01/06 21:07:07.434 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
2013/01/06 21:07:07.434 Download end, status 103, error 852
2013/01/06 21:07:07.434 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


----------



## ikimashokie

Hi all! I've been watching this thread for a few days, and jcsullins has me excited.

Anyway, my story is as such: My fiance's touchpad gave up the ghost a few months ago, but I'm not letting him rip it open because I was able to get windows to recognize it as *something*, giving me hopes.

I am a member of the "still ded following Page 1 instructions" club. I've attached a copy of my klog file. Now to go hunt down jcsullins on IRC (holy crap it's been forever since I've done anything IRC)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sunsri

[sub]Currently, I held Home + Power + Vol+. Reconnected the TP to Windows. It is recognized as Other devices-Palm in Device Manager. I have turned on HP WebOS Doctor. Will wait for 30 min or till jcsullins comes to my rescue. @jcsullins could you please repost your IRC chat details.[/sub]

* @cyberprashant, 22 November 2012 - 06:16 AM.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Unfortuantely, still blank screen on TP. No USB symbol. [/background]







[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Still showing "Palm" in device manager with vol+ and qualcomm with vol -. Could it be the battery needs to be [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] charged?? [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How did you over come the above problem? I changed with my battery and the new ones show 3.7V.[/background]


----------



## jcsullins

sunsri said:


> [sub]Currently, I held Home + Power + Vol+. Reconnected the TP to Windows. It is recognized as Other devices-Palm in Device Manager. I have turned on HP WebOS Doctor. Will wait for 30 min or till jcsullins comes to my rescue. @jcsullins could you please repost your IRC chat details.[/sub]
> 
> *@cyberprashant, 22 November 2012 - 06:16 AM.*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Unfortuantely, still blank screen on TP. No USB symbol. [/background]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Still showing "Palm" in device manager with vol+ and qualcomm with vol -. Could it be the battery needs to be [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] charged?? [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How did you over come the above problem? I changed with my battery and the new ones show 3.7V.[/background]


You need to follow: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## cyberprashant

jcsullins said:


> You need to follow: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574


exactly what @jcsullins said....above. if you have palm? device and qualcomm showing with vol down you are good to go (In my Case, even in the final attempts after lipo charge I never saw the question ? of death - i.e. it is not needed necessarily to see ?of death in order to do the procedure.)


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> So J.C. what's the resurrected count now? Hopefully this will be a moot issue soon when you incorporate your planned protections fixes into the CM9 nightlies and your latest CM10 experimental build.


I've lost track. Between 25 and 30.


----------



## justaman

Hey jc, i have run through all of the steps in the thread and have attached my output file. Hopefully it bears some good news!


----------



## sunsri

@jcsullins: going through the procedure now.

i see the problem now.
(bootloader) [120] a6_battery_startup: waking battery
(bootloader) [120] QUP: I2C status flags :0x1343c8 
(bootloader) [120] __a6_i2c_read_reg: i2c_xfer[0x31]: err code: -5
(bootloader) [120] a6_i2c_read_reg: a6 i2c transaction failed. retry...
(bootloader) [350] a6_battery_startup: refreshing regs
(bootloader) [580] a6_battery_startup: battery_refresh_regs failed
(bootloader) [1740] a6_test: batt per=0 volt=0 cur=0 temp=0 cap=0
(bootloader) [1740] Starting battery authentication...
(bootloader) [1970] battery_reauthenticate: wait_busy failure
(bootloader) [2060] Value of ulpi read 0x32 is 00000000
(bootloader) [2060] Value of ulpi read 0x32 after write is 00000000
(bootloader) [2060] Value of ulpi read 0x36 is 00000000
(bootloader) [2060] Value of ulpi read 0x36 aafter write is 00000000
(bootloader) [2080] USB init ept @ 0x40124000
(bootloader) [2100] fastboot_init()


----------



## sunsri

here is the output file from the 2nd attempt. so what are the next steps i need to do? it appears to confirm the A6 battery wake up attempt failed.


----------



## nido_nyc

darkspr1te said:


> Hi All
> , I've been looking throught the source for emmcbld.hex (mprg8660) and i have more questions than answers for now but here goes.
> Can users please post the following
> QPST running in (WIN7/XP/VM-WIN7/VM-WINXP)?
> QPST Version?
> File name of hex file when being used by QPST?
> BUILD of hex file ( as i posted a few pages back, I posted two hex builds, which one of those are you using) ?
> ORIGINAL OS of device before brick
> Any battery errors ?
> Have you click "Switched to dload" before clicking download button
> what are your qpst emmcswdownload settings prior to attempting upload bootloaders?
> do you have program mmc device selected?
> are you doing the button combo to get QDLoad (vid 9008 or 9002x if so which?) or is device booting to that mode on adding of power/usb ?
> does any other button combo work to give you a device in windows/linux ?
> well thats all for now.
> 
> darkspr1te


Perhaps still useful:

1. VirtualBox VMs (WinXP & Win8)
2. QPST versions 2.7.374 & 2.7.399
3/4. EMMCBLD.HEX (identical to M8660AAABQNLYM3132-EMMCBLD.hex) & EMMCBLD2.HEX (copy of M8660AAABQNLGM313142-EMMCBLD.HEX)
5. Unsure which update of webOS was applied already... at least 3.02, I think. CyanogenMod was from the CM7 series: update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3.5-fullofbugs.zip
6. No
7. Yes, but it does not work. The device is already in Download mode when detected by VirtualBox.
8. Followed this process: http://dl.xda-develo...ad-settings.jpg
9. No
10/11. When reset, device *always* boots to QHSUSB_DLOAD mode, no matter what button combination is used.


----------



## nido_nyc

darkspr1te said:


> on a good note, we now have a open source qpst in the works for both windows and linux which will skip needing the alternative os. So if you have linux and dont want to use qpst, so be it.
> we also have sourced the partition layout manual, so flashing can be done complete within QPST/OpenQPST for windows users.
> 
> more info as soon as we hit our first beta targets.


darkspr1te,

This is great to hear. I am very happy to test this on native Linux systems. I have extensive systems development experience, if you need any assistance there.

Thanks again,
nido


----------



## sunsri

Thanks jcsullins. I was able to do the fix and i am now charging on the wall. Thank you very much.

I now see the sexy hp logo and it has booted back to webOS.


----------



## hsnmck

Hello, I was reading this topic, and it seems like jcsullins provided a list of instructions to solve the question mark issue, where can I find those instructions. Thanks


----------



## hsnmck

hsnmck said:


> Hello, I was reading this topic, and it seems like jcsullins provided a list of instructions to solve the question mark issue, where can I find those instructions. Thanks


ok, I think I got it! Those are the instructions right? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## stewcarn

I attempted to start the process per the instructions in the orignal post. I configure QPST and see my touchpad on COM5.

Whenever I open EEMC Software Download I receive "failed to connect to QPST server". I tried restarting the computer, started the process again, but still get the same result. Any suggestion?


----------



## hsnmck

I did the instructions and here is my typescript file. Next? Thanks.


----------



## con500

hsnmck said:


> I did the instructions and here is my typescript file. Next? Thanks.


I think you need to connect via the (IRC) Channel and await jcsullins instruction. You may have to wait until jc is available

see 1st post on page 38 of this thread...Sorry for some reason I'm not able to paste the link. Just go to page 38 and work from there.


----------



## ukmart

Awesome! great to hear that my bricked TP may be revived.

I started the debricking process and got as far as the Linux stuff and got a "command not found" in Ubuntu when I entered "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdh" probably pilot error as I'm not familiar with Linux. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.

OK, it was pilot error!

Checking that config/files are valid... OK
Checking that target is valid... OK
Writing tz.mbn ... OK
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK
Done.


----------



## hsnmck

I contacted jcsullins via irc (server: freenode, channel: ##tpdebrick) and of course.... my touchpad came back to life 
A big thanks to jcsullins  Good luck on whatever you're doing


----------



## vipergts4509

I need help trying to revive my touch pad from the ? of death

(the problem occured when i left my touchpad on the touchstone for a week so i took it off and let it sit for a day i go to use it a day later and notice it didnt go to sleep (the display was on) and battery showing 70% i launch the browser and the touchpad rebooted to the ? of death )

i've tried charging it externally still have the ?

purchased a new battery same issue

installed linux and was following the steps on this page but cant get the touchpad into dfu mode
am able to see the touchpad with lusb in termanal both palm and qualcomm shows up
the issue im having is i cant seem to run moboot file in terminal it says no directory

where should i put the moboot file for terminal to run it tried copy and paste the quote on page 35 dfu-util etc nothing triied skipping to fastboot and it says waiting for device

is there any steps or programs i might be missing to get the script to write?

would guide on page 1 work if i have the ? of death both needs to be in dfu mode and i cant get the touchpad into this mode

(note all buttons work on touch pad i can wake it up and reet to the ? etc just cant get to dfu mode)

Help


----------



## hsnmck

vipergts4509 said:


> installed linux and was following the steps on this page but cant get the touchpad into dfu mode
> am able to see the touchpad with lusb in termanal both palm and qualcomm shows up
> the issue im having is i cant seem to run moboot file in terminal it says no directory


Are you sure you're running the script from the same directory that contains the "moboot-dfu-20121225" file?
You can also try to connect the touchpad to the pc after entering the dfu mode (power+home+volume_up for 20-30 sec) (that's what I did)

Good luck


----------



## dringess

Here's to hoping that jcsullins can help revive my QoD TP (never rooted, BTW).

EDIT: Another resurrected TP, thanks to jscullins. Miracle worker, I'd say.


----------



## 1jerryo

I too was rescued by jcsullins from the dreaded Question Mark of Death. His patience and understanding with this Linux noob were incredible, and I have to express my appreciation.

The JCSullins Success Count continues to rise!


----------



## JohnL

can anyone help please, trying to revive a qod touchpad and device manager shows as unknown device/device has malfunctioned.. cant get it to say qdl mod. noob in need of help!!!!


----------



## Roddy_Perry

Hi all,

My touchpad died during the night and I see nothing on the screen (tried all possible key combinations). I tried to start following the procedure but stuck on qpstconfig, I cannot add the COM port. I'm using Win64 Ent. I tried different versions provided in previous posts with no luck. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## cyberprashant

Roddy_Perry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My touchpad died during the night and I see nothing on the screen (tried all possible key combinations). I tried to start following the procedure but stuck on qpstconfig, I cannot add the COM port. I'm using Win64 Ent. I tried different versions provided in previous posts with no luck. Anyone any ideas?


you may have to disable driving signing and reboot in order to install the drivers (as they aren't signed and WIndows 7/8 64-bit are going to not allow them by default). I googled how to do it for windows 8 (disable driver signing) and it worked.


----------



## justaman

Chalk up another TP recovery for jcsullins! He rescued my 6 month dead TP from the dreaded Battery with question mark. Don't forget to donate people! Keep your developers happy and they will return the favor.


----------



## con500

I love this thread







Hats off to MR Sullins, the guy is bringing a little bit of happiness into peoples days. Enjoy your rescued touchpads guys!!


----------



## Glotharg

Awesome post! I got everything working per example until I got down to the final step...
I used WUBI to install Ubuntu on my win7 machine
I put the TPDebrick folder in 'Home"
I did the cd TPDebrick and my cursor was at TPDebrick$
when I went to execute the "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdc" command, it kept giving me the 'command not found' error... What would I be doing wrong?
Inside the TPDebrick folder was a tpdebrick file, as well as a tp32.cfg file... is there a different command for this version of Linux?


----------



## jcsullins

Glotharg said:


> Awesome post! I got everything working per example until I got down to the final step...
> I used WUBI to install Ubuntu on my win7 machine
> I put the TPDebrick folder in 'Home"
> I did the cd TPDebrick and my cursor was at TPDebrick$
> when I went to execute the "sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdc" command, it kept giving me the 'command not found' error... What would I be doing wrong?
> Inside the TPDebrick folder was a tpdebrick file, as well as a tp32.cfg file... is there a different command for this version of Linux?


Could you give the complete output/error it gives when you try to run it?


----------



## garux

1jerryo said:


> I too was rescued by jcsullins from the dreaded Question Mark of Death. His patience and understanding with this Linux noob were incredible, and I have to express my appreciation.
> 
> The JCSullins Success Count continues to rise!


*When you say the 'Question Mark of Death (QoD)', do you mean when you turn your TouchPad on that you get a square battery with a big question mark in the center. I was getting it, because when I shutdown and than wanted to turn my TouchPad back on it would occur. Now I just wait 30 seconds before turning it back on and I no longer get it.

If I missed understood, please excuse my ignorance and just go on to the next message.*


----------



## ando

garux said:


> *When you say the 'Question Mark of Death (QoD)', do you mean when you turn your TouchPad on that you get a square battery with a big question mark in the center. I was getting it, because when I shutdown and than wanted to turn my TouchPad back on it would occur. Now I just wait 30 seconds before turning it back on and I no longer get it.
> 
> If I missed understood, please excuse my ignorance and just go on to the next message.*


any need in the bold and large font?

this will not fix this issue, myself and many others had this issue and the only fix is to reflash the a6 chip


----------



## Roddy_Perry

cyberprashant said:


> you may have to disable driving signing and reboot in order to install the drivers (as they aren't signed and WIndows 7/8 64-bit are going to not allow them by default). I googled how to do it for windows 8 (disable driver signing) and it worked.


Thanks cyberprashant, I gave it a try but unfortunately didn't work for me. I disabled signed drivers at startup (pressing F8), cleaned all previous installations and started all over again. Same results unfortunately.

My touchpad is completely dead after a full night on the touchstone. I think I just got myself a very pretty paperweight :-(


----------



## Glotharg

jcsullins said:


> Could you give the complete output/error it gives when you try to run it?


I will switch over and screen cap it.


----------



## Glotharg

jcsullins said:


> Could you give the complete output/error it gives when you try to run it?


Here is my output:
[email protected]:~$ cd home
bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~$ cd TPDebrick
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ is /dev/sd?
is: command not found
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ tar -xzvf boot-genesis.tar.gz
emmc_appsboot.mbn
rpm.mbn
sbl1.mbn
sbl2.mbn
sbl3.mbn
tz.mbn
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb
[sudo] password for bob:
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
[email protected]:~/TPDebrick$


----------



## Glotharg

Glotharg said:


> Here is my output:
> [email protected]:~$ cd home
> bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
> [email protected]:~$ cd TPDebrick
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ is /dev/sd?
> is: command not found
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ ls /dev/sd?
> /dev/sda
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ ls /dev/sd?
> /dev/sda /dev/sdb
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ tar -xzvf boot-genesis.tar.gz
> emmc_appsboot.mbn
> rpm.mbn
> sbl1.mbn
> sbl2.mbn
> sbl3.mbn
> tz.mbn
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdb
> [sudo] password for bob:
> sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
> [email protected]:~/TPDebrick$


 I have my HP Tablet running fine... this one is my brothers. He was runnin CM9...he plugged it in to charge and it never woke up. I have tried everything with button mashing. I took it apart... pulled the battery, charged it with my lipo charger..nadda... tried a little extra amps and smoked it... I have a new battery in there now... I pulled mine apart... swapped batteries... charged it up and put it in his. I don't get it...


----------



## Glotharg

In case you wanted to look at my file dir..


----------



## Roddy_Perry

Glotharg said:


> I have my HP Tablet running fine... this one is my brothers. He was runnin CM9...he plugged it in to charge and it never woke up. I have tried everything with button mashing. I took it apart... pulled the battery, charged it with my lipo charger..nadda... tried a little extra amps and smoked it... I have a new battery in there now... I pulled mine apart... swapped batteries... charged it up and put it in his. I don't get it...


I had the same problem situation (CM9, charging and then a brick, minus the replacing/smoking battery bit







). Could not get it to complete the first part of the debricking process...


----------



## Glotharg

Roddy_Perry said:


> I had the same problem situation (CM9, charging and then a brick, minus the replacing/smoking battery bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Could not get it to complete the first part of the debricking process...


The hardest part will be forcing your computer to accept the proper drivers... its not too bad once you get past that. You need to be in the control panel -> System -> device Manager.
I have rooted phones, touchpads... Jailbroken Idevices... Chipped PS2's.. flashed gameboys, modded Wii's, Been messin with this stuff since the late 80's..lol


----------



## sacbalz

I was able to get through the full procedure, but had several workarounds in windows. Still nothing showing up on the TP screen. I will let it charge overnight and try the button combos again. For those of you who had problems working in Windows 7 64-bit this should help. When in Knoppix I had to use dmesg instead of ls /dev/sd? to figure out which device it was. I ended up booting to the live cd instead of virtual box, but it may work there also.

Notes:

win7 64, all files on usb flash drive, knoppix livecd used also
had to hold home+power while usb plugged into windows pc until usb disconnect sound heard
open cmd as admin, type bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON, restart pc to prepare for unsigned driver install
login, notice Test Mode on bottom right of desktop background
open Device Manager to see device enumerate/disappear and name
hold vol DOWN (not UP, thats how you see the Palm driver) + power, see driver name change to QDLOAD
download & extract drivers from http://rootzwiki.com..._10#entry112591
right click in Device Manager on QDLOAD, Update Driver Software, navigate to newly extracted drivers
click on prompts to allow unsigned driver, if you get disconnected at end of driver install hold home+power until device disappears from device manager,hold vol down+power until device reappears
open QPST Configuration, Ports, Add New Port, Select same com port as one seen in dev manager, OK

follow jcsullins directions from here, in Knoppix use dmesg instead of ls /dev/sd?


----------



## bikehike

Did the qpst failing (aka cookie problem) get figured out? I'm still banging on that. 
An observation in case it's useful for others: the pop-up box that shows error "Image Download Failed. Cookie (if present) not received" appears to be a catchall message that could indicate at least 3 different problems. 2 of them I've figured out. You need to look at the debug logfile after the failure pop-up appears to figure out which problem is holding you up . So the 2 failures that I figured out are the following:
1) if the TP isn't really in the download mode. The qpst window always shows the phone in download mode. But if you didn't do a power+home button for 30s to reset it, then the first part of the download will fail quickly. It then proceeds to the 2nd part and that part fails. To see if this is your problem, look in the debug logfile and if you don't see about 100 repetitions of the folllowing lines then the TP wasn't really in download mode.
2012/12/26 14:51:43.252 Sent Write: Address: 0x2A000100 Size: 0x100
2012/12/26 14:51:43.268 Response: 0x2 : Ticks: 16
2012/12/26 14:51:43.268 Wait For Download Response Succeeded.
2012/12/26 14:51:43.268 Sent Write: Address: 0x2A000200 Size: 0x100
2.) the other problem situation I've overcome is only a problem if you are running in a virtual PC window (Windows7 version of VMware VM). After you initiate the download operation and qpst completes its series of writes to the TP, the TP then does a reset/reboot which causes the USB port to get unattached from the VM. It is up to you to reattach the USB port to the VM via pulldown- USB->Attach. You have like 30 seconds or so to do that. But if you don't then it fails and you get the "cookie" message pop-up.
======================
Unfortunately I cannot figure out how to solve the 3rd situation. I tried doing everything on a real WinXP machine, a real Win7 64-bit machine, a virtual PC (XP). Tried the 2 different EMMCBLD.HEX files. Just to restate, the problem is that after the debug line:
Sending MI open mode 33 size 0
then it times-out after like a second and that is the end of it. Whereas in the logfile that was posted of a successful run, the qpst program continues on.
The bad ending is:

2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 ARMPRG error: 15, text: Cannot close when not previously opened
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 CloseDownloader error
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 Sending Security Mode 1
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 eMMC user image present - skipping partition table
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 eMMC user image: C:\hptouchpad\8660_msimage.mbn
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 Opening eMMC USER file
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 Opening eMMC USER mode
2013/01/09 18:08:56.476 Sending MI Open mode 33 size 0 * <<=== last line that matches the good logfile output*
2013/01/09 18:08:57.588 Log: Open multi failed, unknown error
2013/01/09 18:08:57.588 ARMPRG error: 7, text: Open multi failed, unknown error
2013/01/09 18:08:57.588 Download end, status 103, error 852
2013/01/09 18:08:57.588 Exit SB 2.0 download with status 0x00000000


----------



## sacbalz

bikehike, have you tried a different USB cable and port. I have always had problems with cables other than the samsung branded cables for data. Also, on a couple of different PCs I had problems with data connections whenever the cable was on anything other than the root hub. On most motherboards the root hub connects to the integrated connectors.


----------



## bikehike

sacbalz said:


> bikehike, have you tried a different USB cable and port. I have always had problems with cables other than the samsung branded cables for data. Also, on a couple of different PCs I had problems with data connections whenever the cable was on anything other than the root hub. On most motherboards the root hub connects to the integrated connectors.


I did try 2 different USB cables that came with the HP TP chargers.	I did have a defective cable about 2 months after I got the TP so I agree that it is important to eliminate as a potential problem. Also, I tried the motherboard integrated USB port but no change. Thanks for the ideas. Debugfile is attached...
View attachment Dload_COM4_Cookie_dbg.txt


----------



## Glotharg

sacbalz said:


> I was able to get through the full procedure, but had several workarounds in windows. Still nothing showing up on the TP screen. I will let it charge overnight and try the button combos again. For those of you who had problems working in Windows 7 64-bit this should help. When in Knoppix I had to use dmesg instead of ls /dev/sd? to figure out which device it was. I ended up booting to the live cd instead of virtual box, but it may work there also.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> win7 64, all files on usb flash drive, knoppix livecd used also
> had to hold home+power while usb plugged into windows pc until usb disconnect sound heard
> open cmd as admin, type bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON, restart pc to prepare for unsigned driver install
> login, notice Test Mode on bottom right of desktop background
> open Device Manager to see device enumerate/disappear and name
> hold vol DOWN (not UP, thats how you see the Palm driver) + power, see driver name change to QDLOAD
> download & extract drivers from http://rootzwiki.com..._10#entry112591
> right click in Device Manager on QDLOAD, Update Driver Software, navigate to newly extracted drivers
> click on prompts to allow unsigned driver, if you get disconnected at end of driver install hold home+power until device disappears from device manager,hold vol down+power until device reappears
> open QPST Configuration, Ports, Add New Port, Select same com port as one seen in dev manager, OK
> 
> follow jcsullins directions from here, in Knoppix use dmesg instead of ls /dev/sd?


hmm... I will try that live CD vs ubuntu and give it a shot.. everything else the same with the sudo ./ ect?


----------



## bartkalk

This has been an invaluable thread - thanks to all and especially jcsullins. I've followed the Christmas Day instructions and have my log file attached. jcsullins, I'll look for you on IRC. Thanks again.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:

I have a 64GB touchpad which hobbles of question mark.
I've read all i can find and now my mind is a mess.

I want to try the tpdebrick method because i've read about a lot of people
who repair their touchpads with Mr. Jcsullins' help.

I need a little help to begin with. I have a Windows 7 computer with QPST
software, download mode drivers for windows, and the same computer
with Linux Mint ( if i need another computer i can use a notebook for Linux part ).

I downloaded several .hex and .mbn files but i want to be sure that these
files are generic files ( 16GB, 32GB or 64GB touchpads ) or do i need a
specific files for my 64GB touchpad?

May anyone help me with this?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnjcbs

gsausalito said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have a 64GB touchpad which hobbles of question mark.
> I've read all i can find and now my mind is a mess.
> 
> I want to try the tpdebrick method because i've read about a lot of people
> who repair their touchpads with Mr. Jcsullins' help.
> 
> I need a little help to begin with. I have a Windows 7 computer with QPST
> software, download mode drivers for windows, and the same computer
> with Linux Mint ( if i need another computer i can use a notebook for Linux part ).
> 
> I downloaded several .hex and .mbn files but i want to be sure that these
> files are generic files ( 16GB, 32GB or 64GB touchpads ) or do i need a
> specific files for my 64GB touchpad?
> 
> May anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


If you have the "question mark of death"you'll need the A6 reflash,not tpdebrick,contact jcsullins for the details.


----------



## newfiebot

First of all a big thanks to Jcsullins'. Without the time and effort you have taken to help so many people with their TP's, I do not believe there would be some many brought back to life.

I too am suffering from a dead TP. I have completed all of the required steps at least to allow the ability to obtain a Klogs Script. From reading the script it shows alot of A6 Firmware Errors, and or Corruption.

Does this mean that there is a chance of reviving my TP by reflashing the A6 firmware??

Klogs Script attached.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


johnjcbs said:


> If you have the "question mark of death"you'll need the A6 reflash,not tpdebrick,contact jcsullins for the details.


Thanks for the advice. I'll try to contact him, probably he's too busy repairing Touchpads.


----------



## Cubanluke88

I flashed cm10 to a friends touchpad but unfortunately he let it drain to 0% and now the device is non responsive. It does not appear to be charging nor does it show the question mark that others seem to be experiencing. Has anyone else encountered this and used this threads method to fix it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## cyberprashant

Cubanluke88 said:


> I flashed cm10 to a friends touchpad but unfortunately he let it drain to 0% and now the device is non responsive. It does not appear to be charging nor does it show the question mark that others seem to be experiencing. Has anyone else encountered this and used this threads method to fix it? Thanks for any help.


what happens if you plug it into USB to a windows PC and then do home + vol up + power (and/or try voldown and home and power). Under device manager you should see Palm? device or QHUSB_DLOAD.

Mine was bricked but the battery was so dead screen never showed anything. ONly after running jcsullins' typescript.txt log, were we able to determine battery was issue. I was able to sucessfully recharge it (externally using a lipo charger) and then complete the final a6 firmware flash. 
To safely recharge read all posts here: http://forums.webosn...d-touchpad.html


----------



## cyberprashant

Glotharg said:


> The hardest part will be forcing your computer to accept the proper drivers... its not too bad once you get past that. You need to be in the control panel -> System -> device Manager.
> I have rooted phones, touchpads... Jailbroken Idevices... Chipped PS2's.. flashed gameboys, modded Wii's, Been messin with this stuff since the late 80's..lol


@Roddy_perry When you plug your device in do you see something in device manager with home+vol up such as Palm? device or QHSB_DLOAD with voldown+home?? If you can't even get that step then something seriously wrong. If you are getting that then as @Glotharg said maybe try another PC (win xp?). I was able to get the drivers (link in OP's post) to install in win 8 64-bit after disabling driver signing.

** Just remembered Another trick I had to do....After drivers installed and installing the QPST utilities, I had to Run QPST configuration, Ports TAB and add new port. Only then was I able to see the Com 3 in download mode in the emmc software download app.


----------



## panel

Hello,

I have bricked HP Veer, do you think that can be similar procedure used to debrick HP Veer ?

Thanks.


----------



## paddyp

cyberprashant said:


> what happens if you plug it into USB to a windows PC and then do home + vol up + power (and/or try voldown and home and power). Under device manager you should see Palm? device or QHUSB_DLOAD.
> 
> Mine was bricked but the battery was so dead screen never showed anything. ONly after running jcsullins' typescript.txt log, were we able to determine battery was issue. I was able to sucessfully recharge it (externally using a lipo charger) and then complete the final a6 firmware flash.
> To safely recharge read all posts here: http://forums.webosn...d-touchpad.html


Mine is the same I already charged the battery externally how do I flash the A6?


----------



## freecicero

This post on the webos board by user Krakken on 1/10 may be an interesting confirmation of the observation that the battery charge itself isn't necessarily the issue:


So, I don't think this is a battery issue in itself. I am(was?) running CM9 nightly. Worked flawlessly. One day, won't turn on and has battery? issue. 

I went to the extreme of opening it up, installed new battery still same issue. Took my wife's webos tp and took out a fully charged battery and put it in mine and SAME ISSUE. Put my old CM9 battery in her webos tp and it shows FULLY CHARGED! ***? So, now i'm out $20 bucks on a new battery and have a dead TP​


----------



## ando

freecicero said:


> This post on the webos board by user Krakken on 1/10 may be an interesting confirmation of the observation that the battery charge itself isn't necessarily the issue:
> 
> 
> So, I don't think this is a battery issue in itself. I am(was?) running CM9 nightly. Worked flawlessly. One day, won't turn on and has battery? issue.
> 
> I went to the extreme of opening it up, installed new battery still same issue. Took my wife's webos tp and took out a fully charged battery and put it in mine and SAME ISSUE. Put my old CM9 battery in her webos tp and it shows FULLY CHARGED! ***? So, now i'm out $20 bucks on a new battery and have a dead TP​


we know this already, the firmware on the a6 gets corrupted which is why it's reflashed


----------



## lifeisfun

freecicero said:


> This post on the webos board by user Krakken on 1/10 may be an interesting confirmation of the observation that the battery charge itself isn't necessarily the issue:
> 
> 
> So, I don't think this is a battery issue in itself. I am(was?) running CM9 nightly. Worked flawlessly. One day, won't turn on and has battery? issue.
> 
> I went to the extreme of opening it up, installed new battery still same issue. Took my wife's webos tp and took out a fully charged battery and put it in mine and SAME ISSUE. Put my old CM9 battery in her webos tp and it shows FULLY CHARGED! ***? So, now i'm out $20 bucks on a new battery and have a dead TP​


That's why I posted for him the link to this thread so he can try to unbrick it.


----------



## Roddy_Perry

cyberprashant said:


> @Roddy_perry When you plug your device in do you see something in device manager with home+vol up such as Palm? device or QHSB_DLOAD with voldown+home?? If you can't even get that step then something seriously wrong. If you are getting that then as @Glotharg said maybe try another PC (win xp?). I was able to get the drivers (link in OP's post) to install in win 8 64-bit after disabling driver signing.
> 
> ** Just remembered Another trick I had to do....After drivers installed and installing the QPST utilities, I had to Run QPST configuration, Ports TAB and add new port. Only then was I able to see the Com 3 in download mode in the emmc software download app.


@cyberprashant

I was thinking of installing WinXP on a spare HD I have in a drawer. Thanks for the tips. I will update when I have news.


----------



## krakken

Hey thanks for the ref Life!

So I have started this process and after some shenanigans with the driver, I was able to follow phase 1 and use QPST to write to the TP. 
The TP is now showing in my USB attached devices as "Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM". I have a blank screen.

My problem is in Phase 2. So, I login to a Linux VM (I've tried vmware and virtualbox). I attach the device in the VM, I hear the ka-chunk of it disconnecting from the Win7 system and then it should be connected to the VM. However, its still now showing up there. It says connected in the VM, but its not.

Now I know people will say get a linux standalone box. Sorry, don't have one. What's my other options here.

Also, not sure if this matters, but I've tried every combo on the TP pwr+home, pwr+vol up, pwr,+vol up + home, pwr+vol down, pwr+vol down+home to no avail. Nothing on the TP screen. Black as night and also same device name for attached devices.

HELP!!!


----------



## drmarble

krakken:
Try a live cd of linux. There are lots of them out there. Sometimes it is hard to reconnect usb devices from a virtual machine. Just boot from the live cd (or dvd) and you're running linux without having to do anything to your windows computer.


----------



## jax1111

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


OK finally got my Ubuntu challenges under my belt... or I think I did. I have attached my typescript for review by Mr JCSullins! Please advise on next steps.

Thanks in advance,

Capt Jax (jax1111)


----------



## ando

drmarble said:


> krakken:
> Try a live cd of linux. There are lots of them out there. Sometimes it is hard to reconnect usb devices from a virtual machine. Just boot from the live cd (or dvd) and you're running linux without having to do anything to your windows computer.


i ran into problems on the VM best to go for a live cd or dual boot etc


----------



## cdzo72

Hello all. I'm working on a friend's TouchPad. He says he was trying to install Android but can't even remember what he was doing. TouchPad is completely unresponsive (absolutely nothing on the screen comes up when connected to original charger or TouchStone and no response after any key combination except for using Vol - to get into the QDLoad. SO following jcsullins' first post I was able to install Qualcomm drivers for the TouchPad just fine BUT the screen is still blank (I don't get the "COMx Phone in Download Mode" on the TouchPad's screen) although in device manager the device shows to be present and connected. Also in the eMMC software the presence is not detected so I can't go any further...

Sorry if this had been asked... I read 30 pages of the thread and hadn't seen this mentioned so I just decided to post...

Thanks for any help


----------



## Remolten

cdzo72 said:


> Hello all. I'm working on a friend's TouchPad. He says he was trying to install Android but can't even remember what he was doing. TouchPad is completely unresponsive (absolutely nothing on the screen comes up when connected to original charger or TouchStone and no response after any key combination except for using Vol - to get into the QDLoad. SO following jcsullins' first post I was able to install Qualcomm drivers for the TouchPad just fine BUT the screen is still blank (I don't get the "COMx Phone in Download Mode" on the TouchPad's screen) although in device manager the device shows to be present and connected. Also in the eMMC software the presence is not detected so I can't go any further...
> 
> Sorry if this had been asked... I read 30 pages of the thread and hadn't seen this mentioned so I just decided to post...
> 
> Thanks for any help


You shouldn't see "COMx Phone in Download Mode" on the touchpad's screen but rather on your computer just read more carefully


----------



## bikehike

Holy crap! This morning my 32 GB TP is alive and working after appearing to be bricked for 2.5 weeks. Sometime during the night it auto-booted into CM9. I brought up the battery monitor widget this morning and what I see is interesting. (Firstoff, the X-Y graph was misleading; it shows extrapolated points for the 2.5 weeks of bricked state). Clicked to the tabular history display. And there were only stats for the period leading up to the bricking - battery was 70%. And the first reading after it awakened the battery was 5%. 
So I'm guessing that the battery had to get all the way to discharged before it somehow healed itself.
What did I do last night? 
I had been trying to apply the tpdebrick procedure for weeks but never getting beyond the very first part of the qpst emmcsoftwaredownload.exe procedure (I was getting the cookie failure pop-up message.) Last night it was connected to my computer and I was trying variations of how to run qpst. Each time I would hold down power + home for approx 30s to get it into qdload mode. I was about to run qpst when I noticed that the home button was flashing left to right. I hadn't seen any sign of life for weeks prior to that. I left it alone for a few hours, i.e. connected to computer via USB. [ actually, the next day I checked the android logs and the timestamps on them indicate that android booted up while the TP was connected to the computer: probably like 2 hrs after I'd done the last power+home reset that resulted in the left-to-right flashing. ] Next I got a second USB cable connected to the stock barrel style HP charger. As fast as I could, I swapped USB cables where they attach to the TP ( i.e. not the computer/charger end but it probably doesn't matter.)
The home button going left-to-right continued. Halelujah! (Actually tried the same thing a few nights ago and the swap from computer to charger had resulted in the left-to-right blinking ceasing. ) Went to bed. In the morning the home button was flashing differently: it was not a left to right flash but a pattern, i.e. off for like 2s, then flash twice, then repeat. Clicked the home button and shazzam there was my android home screen. (It was configured to auto-boot into CM9 which I plan to now change in hopes of maybe averting these troubles in the future.)
Believe me it was not a defective USB cable: I had tried 2 different ones during my 2.5 weeks of flailing.
My attempts to debrick always failed at the first step and the cookie not received message.
I'm not optimistic that I know exactly what was done to revive my TP. Perhaps one of the TP gurus could comment. Seems like getting the battery down to 5% may've been important.
[ Going way back to 2.5 weeks to the beginning of my troubles, I had loaded the 1223 nightly CM9 release. Had used it for a few hours. Battery showed full power. I did a reboot via the power button. That was the end for 2.5 weeks. Never saw any signs of life until yesterday. ]


----------



## cdzo72

Remolten said:


> You shouldn't see "COMx Phone in Download Mode" on the touchpad's screen but rather on your computer just read more carefully


Thanks for the reply Remolten... I'm attaching a screenshot of my eMMC software window so you can see that the "COMx Phone in Download Mode doesn't appear anywhere, I would assume because I don't know how to assign a particular port to the device, I thought it would do this when I successfully installed the drivers.


----------



## bikehike

cdzo72 said:


> Hello all. I'm working on a friend's TouchPad. He says he was trying to install Android but can't even remember what he was doing. TouchPad is completely unresponsive (absolutely nothing on the screen comes up when connected to original charger or TouchStone and no response after any key combination except for using Vol - to get into the QDLoad. SO following jcsullins' first post I was able to install Qualcomm drivers for the TouchPad just fine BUT the screen is still blank (I don't get the "COMx Phone in Download Mode" on the TouchPad's screen) although in device manager the device shows to be present and connected. Also in the eMMC software the presence is not detected so I can't go any further...


If eMMCsoftwaredownload doesn't show the TP/comport then exit it and run "QPST Configuration" program, click ports tab, click "AddNewPort". I forget if there's another step, but you should see the port in downlolad state. Next, click on Help -> "Open Log File Directory". This will pop-up a file explorer window of the debug logfiles. You only need to look at them if things don't work right; open them up in wordpad to spot clues.) Then exit the Configuration program and retry the eMMCsoftwaredownload program.


----------



## lifeisfun

bikehike said:


> Holy crap! This morning my 32 GB TP is alive and working after appearing to be bricked for 2.5 weeks. Sometime during the night it auto-booted into CM9. I brought up the battery monitor widget this morning and what I see is interesting. (Firstoff, the X-Y graph was misleading; it shows extrapolated points for the 2.5 weeks of bricked state). Clicked to the tabular history display. And there were only stats for the period leading up to the bricking - battery was 70%. And the first reading after it awakened the battery was 5%.
> So I'm guessing that the battery had to get all the way to discharged before it somehow healed itself.
> What did I do last night?
> I had been trying to apply the tpdebrick procedure for weeks but never getting beyond the very first part of the qpst emmcsoftwaredownload.exe procedure (I was getting the cookie failure pop-up message.) Last night it was connected to my computer and I was trying variations of how to run qpst. Each time I would hold down power + home for approx 30s to get it into qdload mode. I was about to run qpst when I noticed that the home button was flashing left to right. I hadn't seen any sign of life for weeks prior to that. I left it alone for a few hours, i.e. connected to computer via USB. [ actually, the next day I checked the android logs and the timestamps on them indicate that android booted up while the TP was connected to the computer: probably like 2 hrs after I'd done the last power+home reset that resulted in the left-to-right flashing. ] Next I got a second USB cable connected to the stock barrel style HP charger. As fast as I could, I swapped USB cables where they attach to the TP ( i.e. not the computer/charger end but it probably doesn't matter.)
> The home button going left-to-right continued. Halelujah! (Actually tried the same thing a few nights ago and the swap from computer to charger had resulted in the left-to-right blinking ceasing. ) Went to bed. In the morning the home button was flashing differently: it was not a left to right flash but a pattern, i.e. off for like 2s, then flash twice, then repeat. Clicked the home button and shazzam there was my android home screen. (It was configured to auto-boot into CM9 which I plan to now change in hopes of maybe averting these troubles in the future.)
> Believe me it was not a defective USB cable: I had tried 2 different ones during my 2.5 weeks of flailing.
> My attempts to debrick always failed at the first step and the cookie not received message.
> I'm not optimistic that I know exactly what was done to revive my TP. Perhaps one of the TP gurus could comment. Seems like getting the battery down to 5% may've been important.
> [ Going way back to 2.5 weeks to the beginning of my troubles, I had loaded the 1223 nightly CM9 release. Had used it for a few hours. Battery showed full power. I did a reboot via the power button. That was the end for 2.5 weeks. Never saw any signs of life until yesterday. ]


Sounds lot like mine, I can reboot anytime I want but if I power off, most of the time it goes to some wierd state
and it will take some time before I'll be able to power it back on. (Every time the battery drain is different after it powers back on)
battery monitor shows that it actually doesn't power down but drains the battery same as if it was on.


----------



## anorak

Hi jscullins, yet another grovelling request from someone who was just about to ebay or scrap his 32GB touchpad...

Script logfile attached - hope to talk soon!

Andrew


----------



## cyberprashant

hmm, after about a 1.5 week period of touchpad de-bricked and working, it stopped working altogether again







[left it unattended for a day? perhaps battery died]

Now I can't get it to be recognized as a USB device in windows or Linux. My suspicion is either the battery went flat again and/or it got bricked again. Got it charging on regular charger for a bit.

UPDATE: Charged it for a little bit. Back got a little warm. Finally did power and home for 60 seconds. had to try again after internal gold reset switch for 1 mnute.

Interesting Moboot said "Press release keys" or something like that and then it proceeded to bootup. Now it's booting again - back to 100% battery - so battery wasn't issue?

Anyway. Maybe I should flash to CM10?


----------



## newfiebot

Well after 4 weeks of nothing on the TP Screen, learning a little about Linux, performing all of the required tasks, and talking with jcsullins, my TP has been revived!!!!!!
I woke up this morning to a fully charged TP. It will now only boot into Webos, and CM9 is stuck in a boot loop, which could have partially been my issue from the beginning.
Gonna wipe out CM9, and install CM10 today to see what happens.

For everyone out there having issues, there is hope of brining the TP back to life.
Hats off to Mr. Jcsullins, the work he has done and continues to do is absolutely amazing. As soon as I have my TP booting into CM10 I will definitely be donating a little his way.

I will report back on the CM10 install..

Thanks again Jcsullins!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisH

My Touchpad has also the QoD error.

I connected it to a charger before going to bed, the next day, the screen was black. I tried to start it but the "famous" QoD Symbol appeared.
That was in September. Now, the screen is black but I can still connect it to my PC as QHSUSB_DLOAD.
Today I Installed Ubuntu and did these steps (http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574).
This is the the typescript:
http://pastebin.com/pCRNcsFm

BTW: there is a* wonderful solution for ppl who don't have a free partition for ubuntu*: http://www.ubuntu.co...i&release=

Thanks in advance jcsullins, you are doing a great job here!!!

Edit: added background story

Edit2: WOW, Touchpad is charging!!! Thank you so much!
Edit3: Booted into webos today! Seems like my beloved TP is back from the dead!


----------



## ebaylusod

OK, so I have a TP that won't turn on, or charge. I read and RE-read this thread, as well as the QPST instructions. Now, I pretty good with computers, having built many over the years, hacked my old XBox for XMBC, and several others as well. Played about with Raspberry Pi, but THIS has me completely lost. I got the boot-genisis file from webOSDoctor, and the correct QPST version. I cannot for the LIFE of me figure out how to configure QPST. My device manager shows QHSUSB_DLOAD with a yellow exclamation. ( or I can get it to say PALM), but NO port number shows as in the QPST install instructions.. After that, since I haven't got there, I haven't started to boot the live ubuntu yet...

Is it JUST me?? I can't get QPST to the point where I can go on....

Please help!!

Gene


----------



## newfiebot

ebaylusod said:


> OK, so I have a TP that won't turn on, or charge. I read and RE-read this thread, as well as the QPST instructions. Now, I pretty good with computers, having built many over the years, hacked my old XBox for XMBC, and several others as well. Played about with Raspberry Pi, but THIS has me completely lost. I got the boot-genisis file from webOSDoctor, and the correct QPST version. I cannot for the LIFE of me figure out how to configure QPST. My device manager shows QHSUSB_DLOAD with a yellow exclamation. ( or I can get it to say PALM), but NO port number shows as in the QPST install instructions.. After that, since I haven't got there, I haven't started to boot the live ubuntu yet...
> 
> Is it JUST me?? I can't get QPST to the point where I can go on....
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Gene


Gene which version of windows are you using? if it is windows 7 - I had issues with QPST as well, what I had to do was keep the TP plugged into usb with QHSUSB_DLOAD showing, and then reinstall the USB Drivers under WIN XP SP3 Compatibility. After this the QHSUSB_DLOAD showed (COM7) which i could then enter into the QPST - ADD Port menu.
If you have access to a strictly XP machine it might be better to perform the QPST and EMMC Software download on that machine.


----------



## ebaylusod

OK, it's ( they ALL are) Win7 64bit machines.... Does it matter that the QHSUSB_DLOAD has the yellow exclamation?

"then reinstall the USB Drivers under WIN XP SP3 Compatibility" - you mean reinstall the QPST with winxp compatibility?or another USB Driver??

not sure if I'm understanding correctly..

and thanks for the help


----------



## newfiebot

ebaylusod said:


> OK, it's ( they ALL are) Win7 64bit machines.... Does it matter that the QHSUSB_DLOAD has the yellow exclamation?
> 
> "then reinstall the USB Drivers under WIN XP SP3 Compatibility" - you mean reinstall the QPST with winxp compatibility?or another USB Driver??
> 
> not sure if I'm understanding correctly..
> 
> and thanks for the help


I reinstalled both the RiffJtag Drivers and QPST with XP Compatibility. For the RiffJtag Drivers I had to go into the 64Bit folder right click on the "dpinst.exe" file and then select XP Compatibility.
I originally had the QHSUSB_DLOAD with the yellow exclamation, and after performing the above it gave me the (COM7).


----------



## ebaylusod

can't find a dpinst.exe that runs. keep getting unsupported version.... and it's not available anymore from MS due to Win8 release crap...


----------



## jcsullins

ebaylusod said:


> OK, so I have a TP that won't turn on, or charge. I read and RE-read this thread, as well as the QPST instructions. Now, I pretty good with computers, having built many over the years, hacked my old XBox for XMBC, and several others as well. Played about with Raspberry Pi, but THIS has me completely lost. I got the boot-genisis file from webOSDoctor, and the correct QPST version. I cannot for the LIFE of me figure out how to configure QPST. My device manager shows QHSUSB_DLOAD with a yellow exclamation. ( or I can get it to say PALM), but NO port number shows as in the QPST install instructions.. After that, since I haven't got there, I haven't started to boot the live ubuntu yet...
> 
> Is it JUST me?? I can't get QPST to the point where I can go on....
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Gene


* ATTENTION ALL *

If you are able to see Palm in device manager (i.e. with Power+Home+VolumeUp for 20-30 secs) or you see the QOD (question mark inside battery),
then you DO NOT need to run the QPST/tpdebrick steps outlined in the OP. Instead, you need to follow the steps in this post:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__300#entry1065574


----------



## newfiebot

ebaylusod said:


> can't find a dpinst.exe that runs. keep getting unsupported version.... and it's not available anymore from MS due to Win8 release crap...


Do you have the RiffJtag Drivers?
if not here is a link to them: http://www.mediafire.com/?5pbx7x6iakhas1r


----------



## newfiebot

jcsullins said:


> * ATTENTION ALL *
> 
> If you are able to see Palm in device manager (i.e. with Power+Home+VolumeUp for 20-30 secs) or you see the QOD (question mark inside battery),
> then you DO NOT need to run the QPST/tpdebrick steps outlined in the OP. Instead, you need to follow the steps in this post:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574


This will save a lot of people some time and present less aggravation........








Thanks jcsullins.


----------



## cyberprashant

ebaylusod said:


> can't find a dpinst.exe that runs. keep getting unsupported version.... and it's not available anymore from MS due to Win8 release crap...


Win 8 - I think used these drivers (link from OP) - follow link to QPST and download Brixfixv1.zip which contains Qualcomm 64 bit drivers \Brixfixv1\Brixfixv1\Qualcomm\Driver\amd64. Now the drivers aren't signed so you'll need to restart using special settings (charms bar --> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced startup). Choose #7 on reboot disable driver signing check


----------



## ChrisH

cyberprashant said:


> Win 8 - I think used these drivers (link from OP) - follow link to QPST and download Brixfixv1.zip which contains Qualcomm 64 bit drivers \Brixfixv1\Brixfixv1\Qualcomm\Driver\amd64. Now the drivers aren't signed so you'll need to restart using special settings (charms bar --> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced startup). Choose #7 on reboot disable driver signing check


This worked for me (Windows 8 Pro, 64Bit), too.
This is the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?2dd6urq6kg8jkok


----------



## ebaylusod

Thanks for the help and info. I'll look at those pages!


----------



## ikimashokie

Oh boy oh boy!

After some help from jcsullins, my battery was declared a waste of space. Now I'm getting the QoD after replacing it.

Sadly, my typescript file is too large to attach, so here is a link:

https://www.dropbox....ipt_13Jan13.txt

Double-oh-boy! (would that be ooh booy?)

The touchpad is now in the land of the living! It is time to do a dance and increase jcsullins' revival score by 1.

I don't think I can say thanks brightly enough without being forum-obnoxious...


----------



## cyberprashant

ikimashokie said:


> Oh boy oh boy!
> 
> After some help from jcsullins, my battery was declared a waste of space. Now I'm getting the QoD after replacing it.
> 
> Sadly, my typescript file is too large to attach, so here is a link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox....ipt_13Jan13.txt
> 
> Double-oh-boy! (would that be ooh booy?)
> 
> The touchpad is now in the land of the living! It is time to do a dance and increase jcsullins' revival score by 1.
> 
> I don't think I can say thanks brightly enough without being forum-obnoxious...


your log shows a6 fw corruption so you should be good to go with the a6 flash. Just contact jcsullins on IRC. Hope to see you soon in the +1 club. I suspect mine was like yours as it didn't show QOD...isntead of replacing battery, I charged externally mine and got it back


----------



## gk101

I just replaced the battery, no QOD, however now I can no longer enter DFU mode with HOME+Power+Vol Up. LSUSB always just shows Qualcomm, Inc.

However, when connected it now shows up as a usb device, with readable directories in ubuntu. See attached screenshot.

Any ideas on where to go from here?

Thanks.


----------



## cyberprashant

Sometimes after a reset (power+home) it takes a few minutes (to reboot bootie internally) to show up under DFU mode. try waiting for a bit while plugged in as qualcomm and/or with the A/C charger.

mine yesterday went completely dead (previously already de-bricked) for a while - nothing when plugged into USB.	Was panicking a little. Charged it for a bit both A/C and USB = nothing. SInce you've already opened yours you could try that gold circle reset button it's near bottom right corner 5mm or so. I depressed that for a minute along with center button and then put it back on charge for a little bit. Then did power+home * 1 min and the device restarted

in IRC @jcsullins might have other ideas too.


----------



## bolsdamols

Another resurrected TP! Thanks JCS.

My TP was dead for about 6 months and had the QoD. JC walked me through the reflashing process in Linux.

After the process, I charged the TP as instructed. Mine showed blinking LEDs for about 5 hours or so, then the battery icon with the lightning bolt showed up. Minutes later, the TP booted Cyanogenmod.

Thanks for the amazing work JC! Will have a small donation come your way soon.


----------



## ned7077

I have a 32GB Touchpad that my 2 year old ran Angry Birds on until the battery died and now has the battery question mark. Now for 3 weeks he asks me when I get home to play but the thing is dead. Please help. I think I properly ran the requested commands. I'm no Linux genius.

Thank you.


----------



## krakken

good lord, this is like molasses. I'm making progress but running into obstacles every step of the way.

I was finally able to run tpdebrick and everything says "ok" on flashing my TP. Now, I hit Pwr+Home and my Win7 64bit sees it as "Palm". I run WebOS doctor and it installs novacommand. However, WebOS doctor has "next" greyed out when looking for the TP. Also, device manager says the drivers for the device "Palm" are not installed.

Also, my screen is still black. get no indication of anything. I'm having zero luck trying to find the drivers for this device. Also, FYI, linux cannot detect TP in "Palm" mode.

Any suggestions?

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]One more thing. When I run the DFU script as suggested in the link:[/background]
http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I get "No DFU capable USB device found". If i detach from linux and reattach to Win, it shows as "Palm" still so i believe its in the correct mode.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It sounds like I never should have performed tpdebrick steps when i saw the Battery ? and just done the DFU. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Not sure what the hell to do.[/background]


----------



## krakken

ok, here's something strange. In my laptop its showing up as a "Palm" device. unplug and replug to desktop...NOTE..no buttons pressed on TP. On desktop it shows up as "Android Phone" (Only in Device Manager)....WTH!??

FYI...I had CM9 installed before doing all the crazy tpdebrick stuff.

Wish I could wipe the slate and just stock WebOS and restart from scratch.


----------



## lifeisfun

Any chance that your screen isn't connected properly after you did the battery swap?


----------



## gk101

The "gold button" + home for a minute was successful in bringing up the QOD, however, now it is not recognized in linux or windows 7. In windows 7 it just show up as an "unrecognized device" and now nothing in linux. I'm letting it charge and perhaps that will solve something.

Before the battery swap out I was able to get thru the opening steps with jcsullins until it was determined that the battery was at 100% dead. Strange....



cyberprashant said:


> Sometimes after a reset (power+home) it takes a few minutes (to reboot bootie internally) to show up under DFU mode. try waiting for a bit while plugged in as qualcomm and/or with the A/C charger.
> 
> mine yesterday went completely dead (previously already de-bricked) for a while - nothing when plugged into USB.	Was panicking a little. Charged it for a bit both A/C and USB = nothing. SInce you've already opened yours you could try that gold circle reset button it's near bottom right corner 5mm or so. I depressed that for a minute along with center button and then put it back on charge for a little bit. Then did power+home * 1 min and the device restarted
> 
> in IRC @jcsullins might have other ideas too.


----------



## krakken

Life...double checked it and it looks to be connected fine.


----------



## alexsahka

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]HI,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My HP Touchpad has [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?-battery authentication failure. Trying to complete steps to [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]bring it back to life but [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when I hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have nothing in devices, only when I hold [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Power+VolDown [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it gives me a QDLoader mode.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Should I do TPDebrick process first and than other stuff ?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So then I did this (because logical to me) :[/background]

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST on Windows[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]===============[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Extract the contents of the TPDebrick archive.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Run the eMMC Software Download app if not already.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At top left, you should see "COMx Phone in Download Mode".[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For "Flash Programmer file name" enter "EMMCBLD.HEX" (no quotes)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For "Boot Image" enter "8660_msimage.mbn" (no quotes)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Make sure "Program MMC device" is NOT selected[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Click "Search path 2" and "..." to the right of it to select[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the directory where the files from the TPDeBrick archive are[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]located.[/background]*

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Click "Download"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*

Everything[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] went fine but the Download button is gray what I'm doing wrong and what I need to do first?[/background]


----------



## johnjcbs

jcsullins said:


> * ATTENTION ALL *
> 
> If you are able to see Palm in device manager (i.e. with Power+Home+VolumeUp for 20-30 secs) or you see the *QOD *(question mark inside battery),
> then you *DO NOT* need to run the QPST/tpdebrick steps outlined in the OP. Instead, you need to follow the steps in this post:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574


This was posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## alexsahka

johnjcbs said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]If you are able to see Palm in device manager (i.e. with Power+Home+VolumeUp for 20-30 secs) or you see the QOD (question mark inside battery),[/background]


I saw it but I don't have the Palm in device manager, [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] only [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+VolDown [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it gives me a QDLoader mode, and this is different mode.[/background]


----------



## johnjcbs

alexsahka said:


> I saw it but I don't have the Palm in device manager, [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] only [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Power+VolDown [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it gives me a QDLoader mode, and this is different mode.[/background]


That's how mine was,it just meant the battery was dead,with the QOD syndrome.


----------



## alexsahka

johnjcbs said:


> That's how mine was,it just meant the battery was dead,with the QOD syndrome.


Like I said [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when I hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Linux machine said nothing is connected. How can I fix this problem if it said no devices are connected?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To me I have to fix first problem debrick it, and then fix the battery problem, or first step will take of care both problems?[/background]


----------



## johnjcbs

alexsahka said:


> Like I said [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when I hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Linux machine said nothing is connected. How can I fix this problem if it said no devices are connected?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To me I have to fix first problem debrick it, and then fix the battery problem, or first step will take of care both problems?[/background]


It won't go in to DFU mode with dead battery,only qdloader.


----------



## bikehike

alexsahka said:


> ..snip...
> Everything[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] went fine but the Download button is gray what I'm doing wrong and what I need to do first?[/background]


The following 2 boxes need to be set as follows:
1-"Program Boot Loaders" checked
2-"Program MMC device" NOT checked
"Download" button should sensitize.


----------



## alexsahka

johnjcbs said:


> It won't go in to DFU mode with dead battery,only qdloader.


You meant with dead HP Touchpad, I have a new charged battery from ebay with 3.8v under load.


----------



## cyberprashant

gk101 said:


> The "gold button" + home for a minute was successful in bringing up the QOD, however, now it is not recognized in linux or windows 7. In windows 7 it just show up as an "unrecognized device" and now nothing in linux. I'm letting it charge and perhaps that will solve something.
> 
> Before the battery swap out I was able to get thru the opening steps with jcsullins until it was determined that the battery was at 100% dead. Strange....


that happened to me once...qod ? and no reponse from any of the buttons....kept self rebooting to ?

had to let it drain itself battery down. then was able to get it to respond again.

its really finnicky...may just need to try various button combinations

dont give up....i almost did. but now 100%


----------



## alexsahka

bikehike said:


> The following 2 boxes need to be set as follows:
> 1-"Program Boot Loaders" checked
> 2-"Program MMC device" NOT checked
> "Download" button should sensitize.


----------



## paguro

*jcsullins*
Hello.
My girlfriend has problem with touchpad. Here it is typescript file. Pleas help!


----------



## bikehike

alexsahka, 
You must have a newer or older version of eMMC SW Download app. I've got V2.7 Build 374 or 378.


----------



## bikehike

doh! I posted wrong jpg. Below is hopefully the right one. Doesn't have TP attached thus the "No ports active" but everything else is what it should look like


----------



## Cirrus44

I have a 32GB Touchpad that has been black screen/non-responsive for a couple of months now. No cable changes or button aerobics have helped at all. I have tried working my way through the QPST portion of the tutorial, but like many, receive the cookie error. Except for one time it seemed to run through properly though I did not get the DeviceArrival message (or indication on my 64bit windows 7 machine that a new drive was available, I did check disk management to be sure) I have attached the dbg file. Does anybody have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## gk101

cyberprashant said:


> that happened to me once...qod ? and no reponse from any of the buttons....kept self rebooting to ?
> 
> had to let it drain itself battery down. then was able to get it to respond again.
> 
> its really finnicky...may just need to try various button combinations
> 
> dont give up....i almost did. but now 100%


It ended up being great advice, as a bit of patience got me to DFU mode and jcsullins and his genius was able to get my TP back up and running for the first time in 4 months. Thanks to all who contributed and kept the dream alive.


----------



## bikehike

Cirrus44 said:


> I have attached the dbg file. Does anybody have any ideas?


Near the top of your debug file it shows a line:
* 2013/01/12 19:04:15.193 Mobile not in download mode!*
And it skipped the first series of ~100 writes to the TP. I cannot claim to have read every debug file posted but out of the 4 or so ones I did look at, they always did have that first series of ~100 writes. to the TP. Maybe somebody else can better comment on whether that omission in your logfile is significant. For me, if I didn't do the power+home for 30seconds prior to clicking the download button, then the first series of writes failed like your's did AND I got the cookie error before it does the 2nd series of writes (which is your 1st series of writes).


----------



## gsausalito

HI:


gsausalito said:


> Hi:
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll try to contact him, probably he's too busy repairing Touchpads.


Any help for me?

I followed these *steps* and i've got any info.

I attach the typescript file in .zip format.

Thank you very much.

A special thanks to jcsullins for helping everybody.


----------



## cyberprashant

gk101 said:


> It ended up being great advice, as a bit of patience got me to DFU mode and jcsullins and his genius was able to get my TP back up and running for the first time in 4 months. Thanks to all who contributed and kept the dream alive.


awesome. It is a truly miraculous feeling to see soemthing that hasn't worked in months, spring back to life.


----------



## aarif1

I hope I did this right... attached is the typescript from my device.

EDIT: Apparently I don't know how to attach. Here's a link instead: http://db.tt/Xr5pxF1Z


----------



## paddyp

Well JC has done it again and raised lazarus from the dead, I sent him a donation so he can start working on turning water into wine.


----------



## paddyp

Oddly since reflashing the A6 my power button no longer works.

I booted into clockworkmod to check in key test not a sausage (which is awkward as its needed to exit the key test - I was able to reboot via adb)

I can still get palm device using power home + vol so the button works at first.

Then its stuck in palm mode so obviously the power button not working again at that point.

I had to:
sudo dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225

Then:
fastboot reboot

to get out of palm mode ..

Power button still not working when i boot to webos wonder is it worth doctoring it ..


----------



## aarif1

aarif1 said:


> I hope I did this right... attached is the typescript from my device.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I don't know how to attach. Here's a link instead: http://db.tt/Xr5pxF1Z


Everything looks good now, thanks jcsullins, you the man!


----------



## Roddy_Perry

Hi all,

Something strange happened... Hopefully my story helps someone:

Touchpad: 32GB model
CM version 9

Symptom: "bricked". No Question mark of dead, no battery sign, nothing, just a paperweight.

Story: One day I wake up and try to use my Touchpad after leaving it all night on the touchstone. Touchpad bricked. Tried all the button combos and nothing... I thought it ran out of battery as the output from the touchstone is not as much as the wall charger. Left the Touchpad connected to the charger overnight. Nada. Tried all combos again, nothing. Tried to follow the unbricking process but I was having driver issues... as I'm quite busy lately I left the Touchpad off the charger for 10 days to 2 weeks to come to it later.

The other day I started trying again to configure the drivers on Win7 Ent 64bit, connected the touchpad to my laptop and noticed the home button blinking left to right (apparently there are two LEDs, didn't know that) with a VERY dim light. Google told me it's a low batt sign so I quickly connected the TP to the wall charger. 30 minutes later the screen turn on displaying the low batt icon... an hour later... it booted up... I am very happy now as you can imagine but I'd love to understand what happened.

Anyway, if you have a touchpad that completely died for now reason and it show no signs of life, no icons, no QoD, nada, a complete brick, feel free to try connecting it to the charger after leaving it alone for a couple of weeks. DISCLAIMER, I am not responsible for bricking your bricked touchpad ok?

Hope this helps

Roddy


----------



## Remolten

Roddy_Perry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Something strange happened... Hopefully my story helps someone:
> 
> Touchpad: 32GB model
> CM version 9
> 
> Symptom: "bricked". No Question mark of dead, no battery sign, nothing, just a paperweight.
> 
> Story: One day I wake up and try to use my Touchpad after leaving it all night on the touchstone. Touchpad bricked. Tried all the button combos and nothing... I thought it ran out of battery as the output from the touchstone is not as much as the wall charger. Left the Touchpad connected to the charger overnight. Nada. Tried all combos again, nothing. Tried to follow the unbricking process but I was having driver issues... as I'm quite busy lately I left the Touchpad off the charger for 10 days to 2 weeks to come to it later.
> 
> The other day I started trying again to configure the drivers on Win7 Ent 64bit, connected the touchpad to my laptop and noticed the home button blinking left to right (apparently there are two LEDs, didn't know that) with a VERY dim light. Google told me it's a low batt sign so I quickly connected the TP to the wall charger. 30 minutes later the screen turn on displaying the low batt icon... an hour later... it booted up... I am very happy now as you can imagine but I'd love to understand what happened.
> 
> Anyway, if you have a touchpad that completely died for now reason and it show no signs of life, no icons, no QoD, nada, a complete brick, feel free to try connecting it to the charger after leaving it alone for a couple of weeks. DISCLAIMER, I am not responsible for bricking your bricked touchpad ok?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Roddy


Simple explanation.

Your Touchpad either wasn't properly placed on the Touchstone or just glitched somehow and didn't charge. It ran out of battery and when you finally plugged it into a power source it began to charge. It eventually turned on once it had enough battery to do so. Then it finished charging. The only question is why the Touchstone didn't charge it (user error, or rom error who knows?).


----------



## Roddy_Perry

Remolten said:


> Simple explanation.
> 
> Your Touchpad either wasn't properly placed on the Touchstone or just glitched somehow and didn't charge. It ran out of battery and when you finally plugged it into a power source it began to charge. It eventually turned on once it had enough battery to do so. Then it finished charging. The only question is why the Touchstone didn't charge it (user error, or rom error who knows?).


Well, that doesn't explain why it didn't work the first time when I left it plugged to the wall charger for more than 12 hours the first time, even trying all the combos. Anyway, just thought to mention it.

Roddy


----------



## lifeisfun

Remolten said:


> Simple explanation.
> 
> Your Touchpad either wasn't properly placed on the Touchstone or just glitched somehow and didn't charge. It ran out of battery and when you finally plugged it into a power source it began to charge. It eventually turned on once it had enough battery to do so. Then it finished charging. The only question is why the Touchstone didn't charge it (user error, or rom error who knows?).


Nope, fairly common and not explained yet








My TP is 100% functional if I reboot only but the minute I'll try to shut it down and power it back on it will not work since it did not shutdown
but it actually froze on shutdown with blank screen ( battery monitor confirms this)


----------



## freecicero

Has anyone who has had it gotten past the cookie error on atttempting to do the initial tpdebricking software download?


----------



## bikehike

lifeisfun said:


> Nope, fairly common and not explained yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TP is 100% functional if I reboot only but the minute I'll try to shut it down and power it back on it will not work since it did not shutdown
> but it actually froze on shutdown with blank screen ( battery monitor confirms this)


I agree: DO NOT POWER OFF TP!! Instead always do reboot. I'm pretty sure that there have been times that a power-off worked OK, but the 2 times I lost it for weeks were both preceeded by a power-off. This most recent episode I *did* spend days/weeks trying to debrick via qpst (i.e. connected to my computer) but always got the cookies error. Wish I knew what was different the last time where the home button started left-to-right blinking. I'm sure it'll get "bricked" again some day.


----------



## lifeisfun

The strange thing is that it happens in WebOS as well
It will not happen every time but very often.
(I did Uninstall Android, did WebOSdoctor and reinstalled again to make sure it's not installation problem)


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:

My 64GB TP showed question mark until today because help of Mr. Jcsullins.
Now repaired from ? mark TP battery charges so Mr. Jcsullins did it again.









My TP was working with a double boot using moboot 0.3.5, WebOs 3.0.5 and CM9.
Recovery TWRP.
Nothing boots except TWRP.
TWRP can't wipe because can't mount partitions.
Tried DoctorWebOS 3.0.5 but stops at 8% saying it can't repair the phone.

WebOs recovery works ( shows Novacom bootie ) and sucessfully ran Mr. Jcsullins' tptoolbox but can't reset partitions.
Windows shows a drive when running TWRP but can't mount the drive so letter drive appears but when i click the unit
shows "Insert disk in drive".

Any similar situation like this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lifeisfun

Did you try uninstaller first and then WebOSdoctor?


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:

Yes tried but nothing changes.

Playing with novaterm get these lines:

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgck 
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument 
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument 
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument 
Volume group "store" inconsistent

Any clue?

Regards


----------



## paddyp

bikehike said:


> I agree: DO NOT POWER OFF TP!! Instead always do reboot. I'm pretty sure that there have been times that a power-off worked OK, but the 2 times I lost it for weeks were both preceeded by a power-off. This most recent episode I *did* spend days/weeks trying to debrick via qpst (i.e. connected to my computer) but always got the cookies error. Wish I knew what was different the last time where the home button started left-to-right blinking. I'm sure it'll get "bricked" again some day.


I wonder is it the same problem I have, the power button stopped working after pwering off? Ithough I'd have to wait for the battery to run out but I was able to power it back on by doing a fastboot reboot using[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225. Worthe checking if you can get yours into palm mode when its in the 'dead' state..[/background]


----------



## cdzo72

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


My TouchPad does show up in Windows Device Manager as PALM and I installed Palm Novacom (bootie) drivers, also shows up as QDLoad, but when attached to charger or put on Touchstone it's completely unresponsive, nothing on the screen no matter what combination of buttons I push.

I was able to do everything from the OP successfully but still was not able to see any life out of the TouchPad.

So I did as described on this post and the messages I get in Linux are that there is no USB device recognized and when running the fastboot command I get the "waiting for device" issue just like fastboot in Windows adb or something, so for the moment that is where I'm stuck


----------



## johnjcbs

gsausalito said:


> Hi:
> 
> My 64GB TP showed question mark until today because help of Mr. Jcsullins.
> Now repaired from ? mark TP battery charges so Mr. Jcsullins did it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TP was working with a double boot using moboot 0.3.5, WebOs 3.0.5 and CM9.
> Recovery TWRP.
> Nothing boots except TWRP.
> TWRP can't wipe because can't mount partitions.
> Tried DoctorWebOS 3.0.5 but stops at 8% saying it can't repair the phone.
> 
> WebOs recovery works ( shows Novacom bootie ) and sucessfully ran Mr. Jcsullins' tptoolbox but can't reset partitions.
> Windows shows a drive when running TWRP but can't mount the drive so letter drive appears but when i click the unit
> shows "Insert disk in drive".
> 
> Any similar situation like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had to run tptoolbox twice,the first time it just hung for twenty minutes,so I thought it was done,the second time it was completely different.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


johnjcbs said:


> I had to run tptoolbox twice,the first time it just hung for twenty minutes,so I thought it was done,the second time it was completely different.


Nothing changed.

I've handled to remove and recreate partition, i think with all sucessful but now
WebOsDoctor 3.0.0 freezes at 12%, sometimes at 9%. I've read several things
about fixing that but got nothing.

These are the last lines from WebOsDoctor until stopped.

Anyone can see any useful clue at the attached file out from WebOsDoctor?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Remolten

gsausalito said:


> Hi:
> 
> Nothing changed.
> 
> I've handled to remove and recreate partition, i think with all sucessful but now
> WebOsDoctor 3.0.0 freezes at 12%, sometimes at 9%. I've several things about
> fixing that but got nothing.
> 
> These are the last lines from WebOsDoctor until stopped.
> 
> Anyone can see any useful clue at the attached file out from WebOsDoctor?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


From looking it continually says connection reset and it seems like the device got disconnected.

Otherwise it kinda also seems like it couldn't find a bunch of files to flash towards the end (so maybe you deleted or it is corrupted or something).


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


Remolten said:


> From looking it continually says connection reset and it seems like the device got disconnected.
> 
> Otherwise it kinda also seems like it couldn't find a bunch of files to flash towards the end (so maybe you deleted or it is corrupted or something).


So, any idea for keep on trying?

Regards.


----------



## Remolten

Have you ran it again yet?

Also have you tried this (sounds like you have):

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover#Doctor_disconnects_at_8.25

You said you've already done all the commands for manually deleting and recreating partitions?

If so probably would try them again just make sure you get them right.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


Remolten said:


> Have you ran it again yet?
> 
> Also have you tried this (sounds like you have):
> 
> http://www.webos-int...onnects_at_8.25
> 
> You said you've already done all the commands for manually deleting and recreating partitions?
> 
> If so probably would try them again just make sure you get them right.


Yes, i tried:


> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> then type:
> mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media


and seems to work but when i run WebOs Doctor again it freezes at same point.
Maybe i messed up with the media partition space. I adapted this config:


> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0p14 bs=1024 count=1000
> lvm.static pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p14
> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store
> lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store
> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media


from a 32GB TP for my 64GB TP.
I've only changed this line:


> lvm.static lvcreate -l 7339 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store


I've read that the problem is an unmatched size between the backup in WebOs Doctor
and the media partition.
I don't have new info. All i've read according to this is similar but some people fixed
the issue and some other people didn't.

Regards


----------



## Remolten

The problem is no one knows the partition layout for 64gb Touchpads maybe you can ask someone on here to get a list of their partitions/sizes.


----------



## cdzo72

cdzo72 said:


> My TouchPad does show up in Windows Device Manager as PALM and I installed Palm Novacom (bootie) drivers, also shows up as QDLoad, but when attached to charger or put on Touchstone it's completely unresponsive, nothing on the screen no matter what combination of buttons I push.
> 
> I was able to do everything from the OP successfully but still was not able to see any life out of the TouchPad.
> 
> So I did as described on this post and the messages I get in Linux are that there is no USB device recognized and when running the fastboot command I get the "waiting for device" issue just like fastboot in Windows adb or something, so for the moment that is where I'm stuck


Shameless bump... have gone through all possible steps and still no life

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dijkdj

Hello Jccullins,

I Also have the questionmark problem and got very excited when I read you can fix the problem. Can you help me also?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21338662/typescript


----------



## minz215

Hi Jccullins,

Please can you help with my qod problem?

log from device attached
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3J2GXg_OtJ0Smk0YzVfa2pYS1k/edit

Thanks


----------



## korylprince

Here is my log for the QoD.
Kory


----------



## con500

dijkdj said:


> Hi Jccullins,
> 
> Please can you help with my qod problem?
> 
> log from device attached
> https://docs.google....zVfa2pYS1k/edit
> 
> Thanks


I think you may have to contact "jc*S*ullins"







via his IRC tpdebrick channel... Sorry can't find the link just now but it is furher back on the thread.


----------



## Remolten

Go to webchat.freenode.net and enter:

##tpdebrick

as the channel and whatever you want for nickname and such.

Then type "jcsullins: my question" without quotes to ping him.


----------



## krakken

I'm attaching my typescript. Any suggestions based on output? THanks.


----------



## Remolten

@krakken

Please remove that wall of text and just attach the typescript.

We don't want to have to scroll a few miles to the next post.


----------



## ebaylusod

OK, I don't think I did something right, but here is my typescript

EDIT:
Tried again, and attached typescript2.txt


----------



## krakken

Just wanted to publicly thank JCSULLINS. Got my TP going again! For those having trouble, just follow through the threads. The most complicated thing is really getting linux going and understood, if you are someone like me who doesn't use it. But like i said. Success!!! Oh, and do donate to him if it works out for you. 
Thanks again!


----------



## lifeisfun

krakken said:


> Just wanted to publicly thank JCSULLINS. Got my TP going again! For those having trouble, just follow through the threads. The most complicated thing is really getting linux going and understood, if you are someone like me who doesn't use it. But like i said. Success!!! Oh, and do donate to him if it works out for you.
> Thanks again!


Glad to see that you got it working again


----------



## abomb78

So here is my plight.

I bought a Touchpad from a buddy for $150.

Installed CM9 Nightly and I loved it.

I didn't get the battery charged in time and it died.

I have tried charging it for 48+ hours with the following methods:

Factory AC adapter with factory usb cord, factory usb cord and a desktop computer, Samsung cell phone charger, Samsung USB cord with factory AC adapter.

I have also tried all the goofy button presses that people keep talking about with no response except for when I hold the Power+Home+Volume Up I get a notification balloon on my Windows XP desktop that says, "Found New Hardware- Palm" The device manager shows "Other devices - Palm" with question mark icons beside them.

When I hold the Power+Home+Volume down I get "Found New Hardware - QHSUSB_DLOAD" and the device manager shows "Other devices - QHSUSB_DLOAD".

If someone could please PM me with a solution on how to proceed from here I would be grateful. I keep reading about possibly having to have a Linux machine to start to fix this issue, which I guess I could load on a spare laptop, but I wanted to see if there were other steps to take before taking this route.


----------



## Shadybinx

I had to go over to neighbors house to use his pc but I think I got it. Dont really know though. Hopefully thanks.


----------



## abomb78

J hooked me up. All of these other people talking about press this button 15 times and hook up this charger then change to the other charger are just lying to you.


----------



## gsausalito

Hi:


krakken said:


> Oh, and do donate to him if it works out for you.
> Thanks again!


Donate if works and if not works because a well done job
has to be paid, IMHO.

Regards


----------



## abomb78

gsausalito said:


> Hi:
> 
> Donate if works and if not works because a well done job
> has to be paid, IMHO.
> 
> Regards


Agreed.


----------



## saad2139

Hey JC im experiencing the battery with question mark. i have attached the script after following the steps provided. Please help

Thanks


----------



## bob2424

I have the battery question mark issue and from the log it appears I have a A6 firmware issue. The firmware needs to be re-flashed.

From log:
(bootloader) A6 FW is corrupted !!!

Was this issue resolved ? If so how should I proceed.

Thanks

View attachment typescript.txt


----------



## Samz

0)
1)
2)
:
:
:
10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).

Attached is the typescript - will @jscullins could you please help us to solve this?
* Attached Files*


----------



## TomEarnshaw

Hi,

I have been reading this thread all morning in the hope that I can resurrect my Touchpad that was running Android until it ran out of juice in October. Since then, all I have been able to get is the battery question mark on my screen...

Please can somebody assist in looking at my output and what can be done?


----------



## Colchiro

paddyp said:


> Well JC has done it again and raised lazarus from the dead, I sent him a donation so he can start working on turning water into wine.


I would hope all of the success cases (and others) would have done that as well.

I just picked up two dead 32 gb units from fleeBay so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## istrebitel43

Jccullins I ask to help to restore my HP Touchpad 32 with a sign?


----------



## cyberprashant

bob2424 said:


> I have the battery question mark issue and from the log it appears I have a A6 firmware issue. The firmware needs to be re-flashed.
> 
> From log:
> (bootloader) A6 FW is corrupted !!!
> 
> Was this issue resolved ? If so how should I proceed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 36280


once you have your typescript, contact jcsullins on IRC - http://webchat.freenode.net/ login with some nickname and ##tpdebrick is the channel. once in, include any message with the keyboard jcsullins (no quotes or @ needed).


----------



## alexsahka

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hello Jcsullins,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I also have the ? problem. Could you help me, please?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Here is the link [/background]http://dl.dropbox.co...ahka_typescript


----------



## panamea

Hi jcsullins,

I did the steps in page 31, please find attached the result. I could not find corrupt keyword but unsuccessful I2C instead...
Do you think I can do something software related or i have chance if i purchase a new battery?

My touchpad has all the "bad" things in place: flashing home when connected, vol up+down 2 modes in windows, question mark when disconnected....and the battery voltage is fine (3.9V, after charging on the main board manually).

Thank you for your help and great work!

edit:
sorry, bad archive uploaded

this is the good one:
View attachment typescript_panamea.zip


----------



## con500

WOW so many poorly touchpads







I wonder if all TPs are/will be resigned to the same fate at some point?
Its truly awesome what JCsullins has achieved and am in awe of his dedication to these issues. I am also aware that it must be a lot of responsibility on those 'genius' shoulders ensuring all the poorly TPs are treated









There are many new postings here and it must be such a relief for you all to discover that there is a way back from the ? Issue, However I would urge we all be patient and remember this "FIX" is very new and I imagine there will be a sudden rush for JC to concentrate on at once, in addition to going about his 'Real Life' lol And can't always be available...The great news is that the ? Problem can be cured







which until now the only option was to send to HP for repair for a silly, silly cost (OOW)

Also folks I guess the answer to my original question is too AVOID tempting fate with our touchpads and always try to maintain and monitor our battery charging habbits and refrain from discharching the battery to 0% to avoid a brick scenario in future

Have Fun with the touchpad 'Reborn'









Please Donate what you can to JC to show appreciation


----------



## reillyman

Hello JC,

I was finally able to generate the typescript. The touchpad initally showed the white battery with the "?" There is not sign of life since Saturday of this week.. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
John (Reillyman)


----------



## reillyman

JC fixed another touchpad. He is very patient and extremely helpful. Donation sent! Have a few beers on me!


----------



## panamea

Hi JC,

Sorry, I must have wrongly archived the log file (when i did it, it was too late in the night probably). Please find the good log below.

Thank you.

View attachment typescript_panamea.zip


----------



## panamea

JC has done it again. The A6 firmware reflashing process took the question mark away (see page 64 with details on the behavior of my TP).
I understand why this process is not 100% public: it is not for the fainthearted; it took some time&patience from JC to guide me through all the required steps.

Sad to say, my digitizer connection was damaged due to my impatience (i accidentally pinched the flex cable when i disassembled the tablet to first check for a battery issue). Patience pays, i should have taken the time to read this thread and understand it in the first place, then ask for JC's help. But I'm happy it is back online, digitized or not. Wanted to comment this thread from it, but I couldn't wait to fix the broken digitizer connection or use a bt mouse/keyboard.

So people with question mark issues, get the logs using steps from page 31, ask JC for help on irc and he will take the time to help you bring your tablet back to life. If this happens (and it will happen if your case is similar to mine, or ando's, or reillyman's), don't forget to thank him.

Really, i don't have enough words to praise this guy! God bless you!


----------



## darkhkr

?oD on my Touchpad
This is my log. Waiting for some help


----------



## korylprince

jcsullins fixed my Touchpad as well.
The process was very easy for me, just download some files and run a program. Then again I've used linux as my main OS for 6-7 years. I think it is jcsullins goal not to have to help each person individually, but instead have some process that is easy to follow like TPdebrick 0.1. However some of the files he uses may be copyrighted so he couldn't provide a public download for them. Or he may feel it is too delicate a process for the average Touchpad user.

In any case, if you want your HP Touchpad with the Question Mark of Death fixed RIGHT NOW then posting here (while the logs may be helpful) will not get it fixed.
You need to connect to IRC:



jcsullins said:


> IRC channel ##tpdebrick on freenode.net (web interface: http://webchat.freenode.net/ ).
> 
> To enter a message to me: "jcsullins: your message here"
> 
> Note that I always stay connected, but am not always really there (so you may have to wait a bit for me to notice).


Ask for help from jcsullins and wait. It took me several hours before he got on. Just check back every now and again.

Once he got on it took about 30 minutes before my touchpad started charging (and a lot of time was lost because I had something misconfigured.)

*To help save jcsullins some time, do the following before getting on irc:*

(Note this is nothing official. If something is wrong here please let everyone know in a post.)

Anytime I say to run something that means run it in the terminal.

Have linux installed. Ubuntu is a good choice  - This must be actually installed to the hard drive. You can't use a virtual machine.

Install Java "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jdk icedtea6-plugin"

Install dfu-util " sudo apt-get install dfu-util"

Download the Android SDK - http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html (get the linux one under *SDK Tools Only*)

Extract it to /home/<youruser>/android-sdk-linux

run "/home/<youruser>/android-sdk-linux/tools/android" and install Tools->Android SDK Platform Tools

Now edit the system path so root can run the fastboot command (this is necessary for one of jcsullins programs.):

run "sudo nano /etc/environment"

You will see a line:

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"

You should make this:

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/<youruser>/android-sdk-linux/tools:/home/<youruser>/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools:"

Save by pressing CTRL-O then quit by pressing CTRL-X

Be very careful not to mess this up. Doing so could cause your computer to be unable to boot.

For this to take effect you must reboot your machine. Once it comes back up that verify that the command "sudo fastboot"
gives some output other than just "fastboot: command not found".

Now plug your touchpad into your computer and hold Power-Home-VolDOWN for 30 seconds.

Run "lsusb" and you should see a line like:

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

If you don't then you need to unplug-replug your touchpad and do the key combination again for 30 seconds.

Now get on IRC and ask for help. Hopefully this will save jcsullins some time. Don't forget to donate!

Kory


----------



## axman

JC, Could you help me take a look at this log? I couldn't figure out what's problem on my TP16. I did follow your instruction to debrick tp. The output of each step is exact the same as your tutorial but it can't boot back to normal. Now it still boots into ? mark.

the log is generated by the instruction on page 31.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kjetil

First thanks to all who are involved in saving Touchpads and secondly has there been any progress with the cookie problem? I tried everything, different drivers, different qpst versions, different key presses, leaving it charging for a week, letting of the charger for weeks, etc. Nothing helps


----------



## Alex.Abraham

Hey could anyone who was successful in restoring their HP Touchpad go on irc and help me out? It looks like the script was successful ut i am in the same situation as i always was


----------



## Alex.Abraham

Hey here is my typescript

http://pastebin.com/6Qc9BiPB


----------



## sandy007X

My Touchpad has white ?oD
This is my log. Help please..
View attachment typescript.zip


----------



## ddog511

Kjetil said:


> First thanks to all who are involved in saving Touchpads and secondly has there been any progress with the cookie problem? I tried everything, different drivers, different qpst versions, different key presses, leaving it charging for a week, letting of the charger for weeks, etc. Nothing helps


I've been following this thread from the beginning, and have only seen one TP with the cookie issue come back to life, and that wasn't even from running the scripts, the user mentioned that he/she left it sit for 2 and a half weeks. I've tried that several times and still nothing. It seems that the cookie issue isn't even being worked on right now as this has turned from a bricked TP thread to more of a QoD repair thread. I think for now, we're out of luck, as I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## darkhkr

Jcsullins is the man!!! TP 32gb question mark, bringed back from death..
Thanks for the time and patience.


----------



## gadgetron

ddog511 said:


> Yes, it does still say QDL. Unfortunately I can't do the first part of the process as it fails with the emmcsoftewaredownload ap and the cookie error. I sent an email to qualcomm to see if maybe they can give some insight on that particular message. I doubt I'll hear back, but I'm willing to try.


If it is any help try holding POWER+HOME+VOL up for 30 secs. Then it showed up as palm , inc in lsusb. After that i used omap. Worked for me. i know its late, maybe someone already told this. did not read the thread completely. however it helped recover my tab.


----------



## thehoob

stuck on the DFU-util. says No DFU capable device found. i've tried resetting and disconnecting and reconnecting the usb cable.


----------



## tomween1

I am in a posistion that I have not seen listed, and I am seemingly going nowhere.

Low-down. I have CM9 installed. Several days ago I had been using the tablet and shut it down. The next day when I tried booting, all that was there was the cyanogenmod "loading" image. I have no moboot, nothing. The table does not like to shut down either. While I have tried many different methods, all that seems to work is to push pwer/vol ^ and the action button (bottom) When I plug the tablet in, the bottom light sweeps back and forth










I have tried these steps sveral times but each time I try, it is more difficult to get the tablet to respond to anything.


----------



## lifeisfun

Welcome to the club, I thing you are experiencing what couple of us reported.
Your TP actually did not shut down, it rather entered some weird limbo state.
For me it eventually boots again without any interference.

*I'm avoiding shutdown all together now since it never happens on reboot.*
I think there is more people who having this problem they just don't know about it.

I wish that someone from the developers community tried to explain this behavior.

can some of you guys who un-bricked try to shutdown and then boot again several times a day
to see if you enter this limbo state? - Only if you brave


----------



## tomween1

lifeisfun said:


> Welcome to the club, I thing you are experiencing what couple of us reported.
> Your TP actually did not shut down, it rather entered some weird limbo state.
> For me it eventually boots again without any interference.
> 
> *I'm avoiding shutdown all together now since it never happens on reboot.*
> I think there is more people who having this problem they just don't know about it.
> 
> I wish that someone from the developers community tried to explain this behavior.
> 
> can some of you guys who un-bricked try to shutdown and then boot again several times a day
> to see if you enter this limbo state? - Only if you brave


Are you w/ or w/out a bootable device? Or is it dead and you simply don't unplug it?


----------



## lifeisfun

tomween1 said:


> Are you w/ or w/out a bootable device? Or is it dead and you simply don't unplug it?


No, it's working perfectly fine unless I shutdown and boot again, and I don't dare to do that anymore.
It was annoying before I discovered what was happening.
Never had to use the unbricking procedure.
BTW the same thing was happening in WebOS when shutting down.

What I would suggest you to do is leave it on charger (5V/2A as the original HP)
over night then unplug it ( you could be lucky and it will reboot on it's own during charging)
and then just unplug it and try once in the while to do reset.
It worked for me reliably 7-10 times before I decided never to reboot again 
(Before that I tried to drain the battery and other experiments but this worked the best)
Sometimes it takes hours and sometimes days. Battery is discharged to different level every time
and after it boots again it works like nothing happened.


----------



## tomween1

Update, after charging again










This is the only screne I get, unless I fidget w/ the tablet and get it in to dl mode (usb symbol)


----------



## bikehike

lifeisfun said:


> Welcome to the club, I thing you are experiencing what couple of us reported.
> Your TP actually did not shut down, it rather entered some weird limbo state.
> For me it eventually boots again without any interference.
> 
> *I'm avoiding shutdown all together now since it never happens on reboot.*
> I think there is more people who having this problem they just don't know about it.


I agree. I had full battery on my 32GB TP CM9. Did shutdown power-off. After all lights were off and it seemed to be shutdown, then I tried to power it back on but nothing. No lights, no display, nothing. 2.5 weeks of attempting to run the tpdebrick procedure but always got the cookie error near the beginning. 
*I will always do a reboot instead of shutdown*. I'm guessing that letting the battery run down results in the same sequence.


----------



## lifeisfun

tomween1 said:


> Update, after charging again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only screne I get, unless I fidget w/ the tablet and get it in to dl mode (usb symbol)


Try to reset it with power+menu at this point.


----------



## tomween1

lifeisfun said:


> Try to reset it with power+menu at this point.


I have.

Also, From my last pic, there is no way of shutting down.


----------



## lifeisfun

What happens if you hold those two buttons for 2 minutes or so?


----------



## ddog511

gadgetron said:


> Update, after charging again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only screne I get, unless I fidget w/ the tablet and get it in to dl mode (usb symbol)


I had this happen on another TP in the family, and the only way I was able to fix it was to reinstall cm. I tried a dirty install/update first, but that still resulted in the bootloop, so I had to do the acmeuninstall and then reinstall fresh.


----------



## tomween1

lifeisfun said:


> I had this happen on another TP in the family, and the only way I was able to fix it was to reinstall cm. I tried a dirty install/update first, but that still resulted in the bootloop, so I had to do the acmeuninstall and then reinstall fresh.


Beyond being possible... right now


----------



## ddog511

tomween1 said:


> Nothing. Nothing also happens if I push them and pup or down.
> 
> Beyond being possible... right now


If you hold down the volume up, and then the power and 'home' button until it resets, continuing to hold the power/volume up, do you get the usb symbol?


----------



## tomween1

ddog511 said:


> If you hold down the volume up, and then the power and 'home' button until it resets, continuing to hold the power/volume up, do you get the usb symbol?


No, it would go directly to CM screen above

OK hold the phone... after weeks of playing... I finally got moboot. I clicked on CM and.... I have the same screen from above.

So if I get MB again, any suggestions?


----------



## ddog511

tomween1 said:


> No, it would go directly to CM screen above
> 
> OK hold the phone... after weeks of playing... I finally got moboot. I clicked on CM and.... I have the same screen from above.
> 
> So if I get MB again, any suggestions?


boot to webos and doctor the thing back to stock and then reinstall cm... just my opinion


----------



## lifeisfun

ddog511 said:


> boot to webos and doctor the thing back to stock and then reinstall cm... just my opinion


No, you have to use Uninstaller first then WebOSdoctor and then reinstall using Acmeinstaller3/moboot0.3.8/CWM6/ROM of your choice + gapps

To reset try Power+Menu (not volume)
Then you should be able in moboot get to CWM and reset or restore backup from there.


----------



## gadgetron

Hello. Need a little help. Got my TP out of the Blank screen state. However when i try to doctor it, it reboots randomly, sometime during the trenchcoat process(after 12%), sometime at 12%. I used novaterm to recreate all the partitions. Cannot figure out whats causing the reboots. (TP 32GB wifi only).

Also some times there are green lines running across the screen, following which the TP reboots.


----------



## tsman1

hope I performed all the steps thats required to diagnose the issue with my TP. attached is the typescript..


----------



## tsman1

Thanks a ton jcsullins .. you have magic in your commands .. and thanks for guiding me step by step and getting my TP back to life after 4 months.


----------



## lifeisfun

Did anyone of you guys brick again after unbricking and using shutdown often
instead of leaving TP in standby or rebooting only?

Thanks


----------



## tomween1

ddog511 said:


> boot to webos and doctor the thing back to stock and then reinstall cm... just my opinion


When I click WOS It stays at the hp logo. I let that happen for 25 mins and then shut it down.

It's been over a year since I've worked w/ these devices and my memory seems to be lost. Someone remind me how I detrmine weather the tp is understanding the commands. I have tried a few steps _such as http://forums.webosn...1209-post2.html_ and whenever I send any of the commands I get a command not recognized.. almost as if the computer is not sensing the TP, however I know it is.

I'm getting this when I send this line of script


----------



## uridi0t

ph3d said:


> You are not in the directory that contains tpdebrick type ls to show file/folder listing - the cd to the directory that contains tpdebrick and re run the command.


Hi, I got the same issue when typing the command of:

sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd

It says "command not found". I copied the message below:

[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd tpdebrick
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ ls
8660_msimage.mbn ebr32.bin mbr32.bin sbl2.mbn tpdebrick
boot-genesis.tar.gz emmc_appsboot.mbn README.TXT sbl3.mbn tz.mbn
bootie-topaz305.bin EMMCBLD.HEX rpm.mbn tp16.cfg
ebr16.bin mbr16.bin sbl1.mbn tp32.cfg
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$

Can someone please tell me what go wrong and what I should type. Thanks!


----------



## Remolten

It doesn't work because you are already inside the tpdebrick folder. Run:

cd Desktop

and then

sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd

To execute it.


----------



## uridi0t

Remolten said:


> It doesn't work because you are already inside the tpdebrick folder. Run:
> 
> cd Desktop
> 
> and then
> 
> sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd
> 
> To execute it.


Thanks for your advice. However, it's still doesnt work. I got the following respond:

[email protected]:~$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
[email protected]:~$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ dir
examples.desktop Touchpad tpdebrick ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd tpdebrick
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ dir
8660_msimage.mbn ebr32.bin mbr32.bin sbl2.mbn tpdebrick
boot-genesis.tar.gz emmc_appsboot.mbn README.TXT sbl3.mbn tz.mbn
bootie-topaz305.bin EMMCBLD.HEX rpm.mbn tp16.cfg
ebr16.bin mbr16.bin sbl1.mbn tp32.cfg
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ cd
[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ ls
examples.desktop Touchpad tpdebrick ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ cd tpdebrick
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ ls
8660_msimage.mbn bootie-topaz305.bin ebr32.bin EMMCBLD.HEX mbr32.bin rpm.mbn sbl2.mbn tp16.cfg tpdebrick
boot-genesis.tar.gz ebr16.bin emmc_appsboot.mbn mbr16.bin README.TXT sbl1.mbn sbl3.mbn tp32.cfg tz.mbn
[email protected]:~/Desktop/tpdebrick$ cd
[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd
sudo: ./tpdebrick: command not found
[email protected]:~/Desktop$

What else I am missing? Please advice. Thanks!


----------



## Remolten

Try ls -la on Desktop and post output.

You might need to chmod tpdebrick to make it executable.


----------



## uridi0t

Remolten said:


> Try ls -la on Desktop and post output.
> 
> You might need to chmod tpdebrick to make it executable.


This is what I got by typing ls -la

[email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ ls -la
total 228800
drwxr-xr-x 5 ubuntu ubuntu 180 1月 26 11:52 .
drwxr-xr-x 20 ubuntu ubuntu 600 1月 26 09:51 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 8469 1月 26 09:35 examples.desktop
drwx------ 7 ubuntu ubuntu 200 1月 23 14:33 Touchpad
drwx------ 5 ubuntu ubuntu 460 1月 26 11:58 TPDebrick
-rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 661375 1月 26 10:26 TPDebrick_v01.zip
-rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 7731 1月 26 2013 ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
-rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 233604748 1月 26 10:20 webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar
drwxrwxr-x 2 ubuntu ubuntu 60 1月 26 10:30 webso
[email protected]:~/Desktop$


----------



## ddog511

uridi0t said:


> This is what I got by typing ls -la
> 
> [email protected]:~$ cd Desktop
> [email protected]:~/Desktop$ ls -la
> total 228800
> drwxr-xr-x 5 ubuntu ubuntu 180 1月 26 11:52 .
> drwxr-xr-x 20 ubuntu ubuntu 600 1月 26 09:51 ..
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 8469 1月 26 09:35 examples.desktop
> drwx------ 7 ubuntu ubuntu 200 1月 23 14:33 Touchpad
> drwx------ 5 ubuntu ubuntu 460 1月 26 11:58 TPDebrick
> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu	661375 1月 26 10:26 TPDebrick_v01.zip
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 7731 1月 26 2013 ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 233604748 1月 26 10:20 webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar
> drwxrwxr-x 2 ubuntu ubuntu 60 1月 26 10:30 webso
> [email protected]:~/Desktop$


Please post your output after running the same command inside the TPDebrick folder. Despite what another post said, you do have to be inside the TPDebrick folder in order to run the tpdebrick file. You cannot run it from the Desktop folder unless all of the files were unzipped directly to the Desktop folder.


----------



## uridi0t

ddog511 said:


> Please post your output after running the same command inside the TPDebrick folder. Despite what another post said, you do have to be inside the TPDebrick folder in order to run the tpdebrick file. You cannot run it from the Desktop folder unless all of the files were unzipped directly to the Desktop folder.


Ok, I managed to able to sudo ./tpdebrick tp32 /dev/sdd, I got the following:

[sudo] password for tony:
Checking that config/files are valid... OK
Checking that target is valid... OK
Writing tz.mbn ... OK
Writing bootie-topaz305.bin ... OK
Writing emmc_appsboot.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl3.mbn ... OK
Writing rpm.mbn ... OK
Writing ebr32.bin ... OK
Writing sbl2.mbn ... OK
Writing sbl1.mbn ... OK
Writing mbr32.bin ... OK
Done.

Then, I tried to power my TP on by pressing the power + home buttons for more than 2 minutes but it won't power up. I also tried the power + volume up buttons and nothing happend at all.

I wonder if anyone ever able to revive their HP by using this method? thanks!


----------



## Remolten

uridi0t said:


> I wonder if anyone ever able to revive their HP by using this method? thanks!


No one has been successful yet unless they had the QOD.


----------



## TopTongueBarry

Remolten said:


> No one has been successful yet unless they had the QOD.


Actually, I have. I did not have QOD on my TP GO, I had corrupt bootloader only and I revived the device. didnt need to A^ flash it though!

TTB


----------



## uridi0t

That's sad. I have to leave my bricked Touchpad at the corner again.

BTW, what is QOD?


----------



## paddyp

uridi0t said:


> That's sad. I have to leave my bricked Touchpad at the corner again.
> 
> BTW, what is QOD?


The next thing would be to see what modes you can get it into by connecting to the computer and typing lsusb after you've tried the volume up and volume down combinations.


----------



## goran

Hi guys here is my situation:
I had my TP's digitizer cracked and I haven't used the device for few months. I decided to try to breath life into it, replaced digitizer and it wont turn on. I can see home button led glowing left and right when I plugin AC or when I plugin USB on PC. I tried every key combination and it didn't work. The only sign of life I get is when I hold power + home + vol up. When it's plugged in PC the LED stops glowing and I can see new device in my device manager. It is "Palm" and it is not installed. I installed novacomd from web os doctor but "Palm" is still unknown device. When I reset TP with home + power for 30s I can again see LED glowing but nothing in the device manager. I guess if I connected the screen in wrong way it would show something in device manager. After my digitizer cracked I could boot it to android or webos but couldn't use the touch input, so screen is healthy. I tried leaving TP in AC charger whole night with LED glowing but nothing. I also tried trickle charging with USB for several hours and nothing. Is there any solution for me? It would be highly appreciated as I don't know what to do any more. Thank you!


----------



## ando

goran said:


> Hi guys here is my situation:
> I had my TP's digitizer cracked and I haven't used the device for few months. I decided to try to breath life into it, replaced digitizer and it wont turn on. I can see home button led glowing left and right when I plugin AC or when I plugin USB on PC. I tried every key combination and it didn't work. The only sign of life I get is when I hold power + home + vol up. When it's plugged in PC the LED stops glowing and I can see new device in my device manager. It is "Palm" and it is not installed. I installed novacomd from web os doctor but "Palm" is still unknown device. When I reset TP with home + power for 30s I can again see LED glowing but nothing in the device manager. I guess if I connected the screen in wrong way it would show something in device manager. After my digitizer cracked I could boot it to android or webos but couldn't use the touch input, so screen is healthy. I tried leaving TP in AC charger whole night with LED glowing but nothing. I also tried trickle charging with USB for several hours and nothing. Is there any solution for me? It would be highly appreciated as I don't know what to do any more. Thank you!


just sounds like the question mark of death, your either not holding the reset buttons long enough to bring it up on screen or you messed the screen up when you replaced the touch


----------



## goran

ando said:


> just sounds like the question mark of death, your either not holding the reset buttons long enough to bring it up on screen or you messed the screen up when you replaced the touch


How could I mess it up? It only has one connector. And I believe if I messed it up buttons wouldn't work because they are connected through that same connector. Also If the screen wasn't connected properly I guess the device would boot and show in my windows' device manager, right? And I held reset buttons for 2-3 mins and nothing.


----------



## paddyp

Sounds like it need an a6 flash or you need to put some charge in the battery head over to irc for help.


----------



## jcsullins

Remolten said:


> No one has been successful yet unless they had the QOD.


Nope, several have.

However, almost all of them required the A6 reflash (QOD or not) that's not included in the process in the OP.


----------



## ando

goran said:


> How could I mess it up? It only has one connector. And I believe if I messed it up buttons wouldn't work because they are connected through that same connector. Also If the screen wasn't connected properly I guess the device would boot and show in my windows' device manager, right? And I held reset buttons for 2-3 mins and nothing.


no there not on the same connector, the touch is 2 ribbon cables the screen is a seperate cable to the left of the touch cables and the home button makes contact with the usb board to the right of both of these


----------



## Remolten

jcsullins said:


> Nope, several have.
> 
> However, almost all of them required the A6 reflash (QOD or not) that's not included in the process in the OP.


I stand corrected.

FYI to all QOD is Question Mark of Death.


----------



## goran

ando said:


> no there not on the same connector, the touch is 2 ribbon cables the screen is a seperate cable to the left of the touch cables and the home button makes contact with the usb board to the right of both of these


I know, but just in case I did reopened the Touchpad and reattached the cables again for both digitizer and screen and still nothing. I tried A6 flash two times with JC's guidance. First time I did it, I left it on stock AC charger whole night and in the morning I still got percentage and voltage 0 in klogs. I flashed it one more time but same thing happens. Is there any solution for me? I doubt that battery is completely dead because I wouldn't be able to enter DFU or Qualcomm mode.


----------



## jcsullins

goran said:


> I know, but just in case I did reopened the Touchpad and reattached the cables again for both digitizer and screen and still nothing. I tried A6 flash two times with JC's guidance. First time I did it, I left it on stock AC charger whole night and in the morning I still got percentage and voltage 0 in klogs. I flashed it one more time but same thing happens. Is there any solution for me? I doubt that battery is completely dead because I wouldn't be able to enter DFU or Qualcomm mode.


You can enter Qualcomm mode with no battery at all.


----------



## lifeisfun

@JCSULLINS

I know you are busy these days, but can you offer opinion
on problem several people reported regarding shutdown.
Reboot and any other use is 100% problem free.
I even uninstalled and reinstalled everything and the problem persists (in WebOS as well)
The TP instead of shutting down will enter some state that is impossibly
to boot it again until she decides to  (it will not drain all the way)
Battery monitor shows that battery is drain is same as when it's powered on.

Can this be caused by some corruption that would your debricking procedure fix?

Thanks


----------



## aurora

QOD for a week. Attached is the typescript. Hope I followed the steps correctly.
Please help me out
View attachment typescript.zip


----------



## jcsullins

lifeisfun said:


> @JCSULLINS
> 
> I know you are busy these days, but can you offer opinion
> on problem several people reported regarding shutdown.
> Reboot and any other use is 100% problem free.
> I even uninstalled and reinstalled everything and the problem persists (in WebOS as well)
> The TP instead of shutting down will enter some state that is impossibly
> to boot it again until she decides to  (it will not drain all the way)
> Battery monitor shows that battery is drain is same as when it's powered on.
> 
> Can this be caused by some corruption that would your debricking procedure fix?
> 
> Thanks


Is this the same issue that I responded to in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__400#entry1070793


----------



## lifeisfun

jcsullins said:


> Is this the same issue that I responded to in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__400#entry1070793


Much appreciate the reply!
I'm trying to avoid that state as much as I can for obvious reasons but
I guess I will have to try my luck again to get it resolved.

Thanks


----------



## ando

goran said:


> I know, but just in case I did reopened the Touchpad and reattached the cables again for both digitizer and screen and still nothing. I tried A6 flash two times with JC's guidance. First time I did it, I left it on stock AC charger whole night and in the morning I still got percentage and voltage 0 in klogs. I flashed it one more time but same thing happens. Is there any solution for me? I doubt that battery is completely dead because I wouldn't be able to enter DFU or Qualcomm mode.


just sounds like the lipo has gave up, leaving it uncharged for x ammount of time is bad for lipos it damages the cells.

either that or your connection is faulty, either on the batter/touchpad or the usb port


----------



## gepamal

Well, what to say? JCsullins saved my butt tonight.
Helped me revive my bricked TP in less than an hour.
Guys, donate to JC, he truly deserve our respect and $$$
Cheers, gepamal


----------



## epablosensei

Hi greate guide. But it doesn't seam to work for me.
Once I configure the QPST I can't get it to show me the "COMx Phone in Download Mode"

I'm working on Win7 x64 and this is what I'm doing:
Connect the TP on to the computer
On the TP, press power and "volume down" at the same time
Check the device manager for the QHUSB_DLOAD device
Start the QPST configure and try to add an additional port, all I get is COM4
Start the eMMC Software Downloader, not getting the "prompt" in the upper left coner (which I kinda expected because of 4)
Does anyone have any ideas what I'm missing?
I'm attaching some screenshots of what I see.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## inabyss

jcsullins said:


> Nope, several have.
> 
> However, almost all of them required the A6 reflash (QOD or not) that's not included in the process in the OP.


First, thank you for your hard working on TP as one of users. I really appreciate it.

My TP worked well until a week ago... then got QOD.... and finally it doesn't respond at all now.
I can get into QD Loader mode so will try the process described in the OP.. but, as you mentioned, the A6 reflash is not included in the OP.
Could you please update the OP with the A6 reflash process..?

Thanks again.


----------



## nevertells

J.C., I know this is off topic, but don't know which other threads you monitor regularly. Would you clarify if you included the patch to shut down the Touchpad at 3% in the 1216 CM10 rom. I've seen it reported both ways. Thanks


----------



## con500

nevertells said:


> J.C., I know this is off topic, but don't know which other threads you monitor regularly. Would you clarify if you included the patch to shut down the Touchpad at 3% in the 1216 CM10 rom. I've seen it reported both ways. Thanks


NT, sorry i know your question is for JC but just thought id chime in with what appears to be confirmation of the 3% shutdown in this post http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__1750 the post is not from JC himself although would seem to confirm the fix is in place for cm10... also read elsewhere that it has been tested by user who confirmed his TP did indeed shutdown at 3%

edit: just realised you already follow that thread,







i guess best wait for yay or nay confirmation from the man himself

Edit: From the cm10 thread http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/28689/


----------



## uridi0t

jcsullins said:


> Although this really sounds like a hardware issue, it might be useful to get some info from the bootie klogs, if possible.
> 
> Could you try getting the klogs as outlined in this post: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574
> when it's unable to boot. Or, if that's not possible, try as described below:
> 
> Connected to a linux PC (not running under a VM):
> Hold Power+Home+VolumeUp for 30 seconds, check the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc." listed?
> Hold Power+Home+VolumeDown for 30 seconds, checkout the output of "lsusb" .. is "ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)" listed?
> 
> This information might give us a clue if it's the battery or something else that is the problem.


I followed your insrtuction and found this:

[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0b05:170b ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Mass Storage Device
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1c4f:0003 SiGma Micro HID controller
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0b05:170b ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Mass Storage Device
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1c4f:0003 SiGma Micro HID controller
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
[email protected]:~$

So, can you tell me what it tells you? Thanks!


----------



## lifeisfun

Thanks for taking the dive uridi0t


----------



## FlexBravo

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST is not longer available at [/background]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33545892&postcount=89. They do have brixfixv1.zip but I am not certain this is of any help. Any suggestions where I can get QPST?


----------



## Gremlin75

JC,

Was able to follow your guidance on running TPDebrick on two Touchpads both showing QoD, and although the TPDebrick process appeared to have run successfully, I am still stuck at the question mark on both units. Any advice for further diagnostic/repair activity I can try? TIA!

Gremlin


----------



## nevertells

con500 said:


> NT, sorry i know your question is for JC but just thought id chime in with what appears to be confirmation of the 3% shutdown in this post http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__1750 the post is not from JC himself although would seem to confirm the fix is in place for cm10... also read elsewhere that it has been tested by user who confirmed his TP did indeed shutdown at 3%
> 
> edit: just realised you already follow that thread,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess best wait for yay or nay confirmation from the man himself
> 
> Edit: From the cm10 thread http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/28689/


There you go. The code review link you posted shows that it has been review, but not approved or I believe merged yet. It was last updated Jan. 12, 2013, so that puts it way past the 1216 date of his last release. Thanks


----------



## ph3d

Cookie Issue

I started the process fine at the start got up to running jcs tpdebrick linux script and ot ran succesfully but still didnt boot - i played about a bit more and eventually the tpdebrick process failed whule flashing sbl2.mbn i think and qpst stopped working giving some weird error - this was all done in my old job on the works pc's

Stage 2 brought the tablet home - cookie error on my laptop - couldnt get it working even with building a virtual machine on my home laptop exact same as work setup - cookie error everywhere on my laptop

Today started my new job - new windows pc fired it up connected the touchpad - connected qpst - bang successfull flash

Its got to be hardware related -i.e the machine you guys are flashing with - try it on as many windows pcs as possible my old work pc and home laptop where xp and my new mqchine was windows 7

I didnt have time to build a linux box today in work and forgot to bring the tablet home but will get on with the rest tomorrow and try my best to fet this badboy revived!

Hope it helps some people with cookie errors 2!

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


----------



## gepamal

korylprince said:


> jcsullins fixed my Touchpad as well.
> The process was very easy for me, just download some files and run a program. Then again I've used linux as my main OS for 6-7 years. I think it is jcsullins goal not to have to help each person individually, but instead have some process that is easy to follow like TPdebrick 0.1. However some of the files he uses may be copyrighted so he couldn't provide a public download for them. Or he may feel it is too delicate a process for the average Touchpad user.


Come on man, you were specifically asked not to discuss this matter publicly.
Please consider that, in one single post, you amalgamated all touchpad users as average AND you disclosed secret cooking recipes.
I don't think it's doing our devs much good. I, for myself promised to refrain from describing the process involved.

Regards, gepamal


----------



## ando

gepamal said:


> Come on man, you were specifically asked not to discuss this matter publicly.
> Please consider that, in one single post, you amalgamated all touchpad users as average AND you disclosed secret cooking recipes.
> I don't think it's doing our devs much good. I, for myself promised to refrain from describing the process involved.
> 
> Regards, gepamal


theres no secret here, he hasn't disclosed anything that this tut didn't already or the instructions JC gave.

nothing can be done without the files that JC provides or if another member shares them but messing with that without guidance is asking for trouble.


----------



## gepamal

ando said:


> theres no secret here, he hasn't disclosed anything that this tut didn't already or the instructions JC gave.


He mentionned copyrighted files...
I was specifically asked to remain discreet regarding this method.
Apprently I was wrong, it's public knowledge. Fine.
My bad then.


----------



## Remolten

FlexBravo said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]QPST is not longer available at [/background]http://forum.xda-dev...2&postcount=89. They do have brixfixv1.zip but I am not certain this is of any help. Any suggestions where I can get QPST?


I have QPST 2.7 here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?odgqoomaoot0pdc


----------



## K. Money

I think I followed all the steps correctly. My typescript is attached.

Please Help!


----------



## reffu42

Pretty sure I did everything correctly, Here's my typescript.

[File too big to upload, so providing link]

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5_Aux74r5Wec1p1dVltWmtWRjA/edit


----------



## ando

gepamal said:


> He mentionned copyrighted files...
> I was specifically asked to remain discreet regarding this method.
> Apprently I was wrong, it's public knowledge. Fine.
> My bad then.


no he never you should get your facts right before you go round accusing people

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__640#entry1088160


----------



## gepamal

Really?



korylprince said:


> However some of the files he uses may be copyrighted so he couldn't provide a public download for them.


Moving on now. What matters is that JC saved our butt and he *codes*.
Which is much more than I can claim.
Peace


----------



## rajeshpnq

_This is my touchpad story&#8230;.it is dead since 2 months&#8230;._
* One fine day&#8230;..when I put touchpad for charging, battery indicator was at 10% somehow I forgot to switch on the power switch , when I noticed my mistake, it was too late, touchpad had RED color blinking logo on the screen , after few minutes screen become blank&#8230;. It was my mistake I did not took matter seriously and took some time to switch on the power outlet button on. &#8230;&#8230;I thought touchpad will start once its fully charge &#8230;but unfortunately it did not started even after 2/3 days&#8230; (had webos and CyanogenMod 9 with Oct Nightly updates- dual boot installed)*

_Did hard reset&#8230;.using power + Home button &#8230;nothing worked&#8230;tried to charge with laptop&#8230;.using USB cable &#8230;&#8230;..put it on touchstone for 2 days.....did not worked.....tried to charging with original adaptor 2/3 days ...did not worked.......charge with laptop USB adaptor for 2 days &#8230;did not worked&#8230;&#8230;.when I connect to laptop it does say plam device with unknown driver, if I press power + home+ volume button it shows something like QHSUSB_DLOAD&#8230;&#8230;_

_Please help,_


----------



## jlc0312

Got the QOD last night, here is my typescript. hopefully I did everything right.

https://www.box.com/s/ajtww3wpgsbhic25fmsg

tried attaching file but got error, you aren't permitted to upload this kind of file.


----------



## ddog511

ph3d said:


> Cookie Issue
> 
> I started the process fine at the start got up to running jcs tpdebrick linux script and ot ran succesfully but still didnt boot - i played about a bit more and eventually the tpdebrick process failed whule flashing sbl2.mbn i think and qpst stopped working giving some weird error - this was all done in my old job on the works pc's
> 
> Stage 2 brought the tablet home - cookie error on my laptop - couldnt get it working even with building a virtual machine on my home laptop exact same as work setup - cookie error everywhere on my laptop
> 
> Today started my new job - new windows pc fired it up connected the touchpad - connected qpst - bang successfull flash
> 
> Its got to be hardware related -i.e the machine you guys are flashing with - try it on as many windows pcs as possible my old work pc and home laptop where xp and my new mqchine was windows 7
> 
> I didnt have time to build a linux box today in work and forgot to bring the tablet home but will get on with the rest tomorrow and try my best to fet this badboy revived!
> 
> Hope it helps some people with cookie errors 2!
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


I think that the difference is that you were able to run through the first time without errors. I get the cookie error right away. I finally broke down and followed the ifixit guide and removed my battery. I couldn't get any volt reading off of it other than 0v. I ordered a replacement battery tonight, so when that comes in, hopefully I'll be a bit better off. I also considered buying a LiPo charger but the battery was half the price of the charger so I figured I'd try that first...

Anyway, back on topic - I have tried several different computers, OSes, different usb ports, even tried a usb hub. It attempts to flash the 8660_msimage.mbn file and fails with the cookie error right away. It seems that when doing this initial step, it disconnects the tp, the computer redetects it, and then emmcsoftware redetects it. It's at that point where the emmcsoftware detects it that I get the cookie error. It seems that you didn't get that error until later on, so I do think there is a difference. I am not convinced that it's a hardware *failure* though. Although I don't know what is causing the issue. Maybe there is some slight hardware difference between those that are working with this and those of us getting the cookie error immediately.


----------



## TechnoSwiss

Question Mark of Death, followed the steps to get the logs out, I got some errors getting the logs out, but it looks like I am getting the battery authentication error.


----------



## cyberprashant

rajeshpnq said:


> _This is my touchpad story&#8230;.it is dead since 2 months&#8230;._
> * One fine day&#8230;..when I put touchpad for charging, battery indicator was at 10% somehow I forgot to switch on the power switch , when I noticed my mistake, it was too late, touchpad had RED color blinking logo on the screen , after few minutes screen become blank&#8230;. It was my mistake I did not took matter seriously and took some time to switch on the power outlet button on. &#8230;&#8230;I thought touchpad will start once its fully charge &#8230;but unfortunately it did not started even after 2/3 days&#8230; (had webos and CyanogenMod 9 with Oct Nightly updates- dual boot installed)*
> 
> _Did hard reset&#8230;.using power + Home button &#8230;nothing worked&#8230;tried to charge with laptop&#8230;.using USB cable &#8230;&#8230;..put it on touchstone for 2 days.....did not worked.....tried to charging with original adaptor 2/3 days ...did not worked.......charge with laptop USB adaptor for 2 days &#8230;did not worked&#8230;&#8230;.when I connect to laptop it does say plam device with unknown driver, if I press power + home+ volume button it shows something like QHSUSB_DLOAD&#8230;&#8230;_
> 
> _Please help,_


that's exactly what happens when a A6 bricking occurs - I didn't see anything on my screen either necessarily (battery too low) - you should follow this post and attach a typescript log. Yours *should* be fixable. You don't need to do the TPDebrick steps on 1st page post. JUst follow this below.

http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1065574

(jcsullins, can you make the above a link in the original post on 1st page original post?).


----------



## ando

gepamal said:


> Really?
> 
> Moving on now. What matters is that JC saved our butt and he *codes*.
> Which is much more than I can claim.
> Peace


he's not mentioned any copyrighted files, he said "copyrighted files" yes but thats it


----------



## lifeisfun

jcsullins said:


> Is this the same issue that I responded to in this post: http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1070793


uridi0t followed the instructions
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36658-tpdebrick-v01/page__st__700#entry1091522


----------



## ptigael

Hi everyone!

My HP Touchpad was showing no sign of life after a QOD, but thanks to this procedure it seems we have an issue with the A6 firmware.

My typescript is attached here.


----------



## jcsullins

TPDebrick v0.1 has been deprecated.

TPDebrick v004 has been released here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/

Any existing instructions or requests from this thread should be considered null and void.

Thanks.


----------



## jcsullins

lifeisfun said:


> uridi0t followed the instructions
> http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1091522


We really needed to see the klogs. He didn't mention why he was unable to get them (or if he even tried).


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> TPDebrick v0.1 has been deprecated.
> 
> TPDebrick v004 has been released here: http://rootzwiki.com...tpdebrick-v004/
> 
> Any existing instructions or requests from this thread should be considered null and void.
> 
> Thanks.


For real, this time.


----------



## TechnoSwiss

Well gave tpdebrick-v004 a shot for the QoD problem, it gets as far as 'Sending MAGIC....' then returns 'Invalid Magic response.' This is on a 32GB model, I'm on a Fedora 17 machine.


----------



## uridi0t

jcsullins said:


> We really needed to see the klogs. He didn't mention why he was unable to get them (or if he even tried).


I tried it but got the following.

[email protected]:~$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf
[email protected]:~$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf
[email protected]:~$ ls /dev/sd?
/dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf
[email protected]:~$ script
命令稿已啟動，檔案是 typescript
[email protected]:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tony:
[email protected]:/home/tony# dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225
dfu-util 0.5

(C) 2005-2008 by Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
(C) 2010-2011 Tormod Volden (DfuSe support)
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

dfu-util does currently only support DFU version 1.0

Filter on vendor = 0x0830 product = 0x8070
No DFU capable USB device found
[email protected]:/home/tony#


----------



## jcsullins

TechnoSwiss said:


> Well gave tpdebrick-v004 a shot for the QoD problem, it gets as far as 'Sending MAGIC....' then returns 'Invalid Magic response.' This is on a 32GB model, I'm on a Fedora 17 machine.


Please post this on the tpdebrick-v004 thread.

Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> Yes, the 3% shutdown is included in the 1216 CM10 preview. I submitted the change to gerrit a few days after that preview was released.


Thank you for clearing that up J.C. Wondering if the ability to change the % that shutdown occurs at is included as it shows in the gerrit notes?

Thanks


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> Thank you for clearing that up J.C. Wondering if the ability to change the % that shutdown occurs at is included as it shows in the gerrit notes?
> 
> Thanks


see http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1302013/page__st__1780#entry1093292


----------



## korylprince

gepamal said:


> Come on man, you were specifically asked not to discuss this matter publicly.
> Please consider that, in one single post, you amalgamated all touchpad users as average AND you disclosed secret cooking recipes.
> I don't think it's doing our devs much good. I, for myself promised to refrain from describing the process involved.
> 
> Regards, gepamal


I assure you I meant no harm. All that jcsullins said on this matter (to me) is :
"[...] but I ask that you don't redistribute it (or the files in it)".

Which I have not. Again I said they MAY be copyrighted which is why he has chosen not to make everything public. I honestly have no idea.

This how to is for people who need it. If someone already knows linux, and knows what tools to use, they don't need it.

They only part of a "secret cooking recipe" I might have disclosed is the utensils you need, not the ingredients - not much of a recipe.

Edit: Also, as near as I can tell, the new tpdebrick will fix the QoD: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/ .

My intention was to make things easier on jcsullins by having people more ready to flash and not use as much of his time.

He helped me and I appreciate it (and donated a small amount.)

I'm just trying to return the favor. If he wants me to take down what I wrote then I will gladly. As of yet he has not.

Hope there is no hard feelings,
Kory


----------



## moorek

JC,

Got the question mark of death. I think I followed the direction to a "T". I got an error when trying to attach a file to this forum though so I am including the Dropbox link to it. Thanks for any help and will definitely donate, man. I've spent way too much time on this and it's not even my Touchpad.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9foxs8rdedguosv/typescript

Kevin


----------



## lifeisfun

Don't post here anymore post in the Debrick 004

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## darkspr1te

korylprince said:


> I assure you I meant no harm. All that jcsullins said on this matter (to me) is :
> "[...] but I ask that you don't redistribute it (or the files in it)".
> 
> Which I have not. Again I said they MAY be copyrighted which is why he has chosen not to make everything public. I honestly have no idea.
> 
> This how to is for people who need it. If someone already knows linux, and knows what tools to use, they don't need it.
> 
> They only part of a "secret cooking recipe" I might have disclosed is the utensils you need, not the ingredients - not much of a recipe.
> 
> Edit: Also, as near as I can tell, the new tpdebrick will fix the QoD: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/ .
> 
> My intention was to make things easier on jcsullins by having people more ready to flash and not use as much of his time.
> 
> He helped me and I appreciate it (and donated a small amount.)
> 
> I'm just trying to return the favor. If he wants me to take down what I wrote then I will gladly. As of yet he has not.
> 
> Hope there is no hard feelings,
> Kory


It was not public as it was a development version, I know for a fact JCSullins has had many a sleepless night writing and testing this code, its often required by devs to supply unfinished code to testers, alter on the fly and then once the major testing is done then we can distribute, the request a was only don't distribute beta models to reduce the bricks we have to fix again at a later date. JCS's work and programs have debricked over a 100 units so far, now if 50 of those users got a hold of the early dev versions and ran the code they would be here asking for further help, and require a loot more work to debrick.
1. All devs want the first public to work first time, distributing unfinished code makes them have to work harder to fix multiple mistakes.
2. Distributing unfinished code can produce bugs like i717emmc bug.
3. Give the dev time to release tested code, no one likes the 'i trashed my device due to no readme' user
I personally have had days of 0, that's zero sleep for 24'hrs discussing solutions with JCS, that's on top of him talking to current HP users and resolving their problems.
TTB, could you possibly collate the guides and extra solutions provided so far, stuff like fresh windows and/or windows xp does not produce the cookie error for some devices(not all) this will free JCS up from thread monitoring.

sent from the Darkspr1te's lair


----------



## nevertells

FYI, the discussion of debricking the TouchPad has moved to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/

This thread is dead.


----------



## DaveO

JCSULLINS:

I am having to join the fray it seems. I have a 16gb Touchpad that is dead, totally. It was just about fully charged when I placed it on the Touchstone last night. (It's in a regular touchpad case) A couple of times it has discharged overnight and I attribute that to not having placed it properly on the Touchstone.  When that happened, the reported button holds and pushes have worked. Now, nothing works.

I have also tried the original charger via the USB port (have 2 of them) and other 5v chargers with no luck.

Totally dead. I'm not computer litterite to any degree and I'm too old to learn  Is there any hope for this touchpad? Running CM9 which I paid to have installed and it has been running great for some time.

Any suggestions? I'd hate to send it to someone with my p/words on it.

Thanks for any help you can offer and also for the many posts and assistance you have provided to others.

Dave



DaveO said:


> JCSULLINS:
> 
> I am having to join the fray it seems. I have a 16gb Touchpad that is dead, totally. It was just about fully charged when I placed it on the Touchstone last night. (It's in a regular touchpad case) A couple of times it has discharged overnight and I attribute that to not having placed it properly on the Touchstone. When that happened, the reported button holds and pushes have worked. Now, nothing works.
> 
> I have also tried the original charger via the USB port (have 2 of them) and other 5v chargers with no luck.
> 
> Totally dead. I'm not computer litterite to any degree and I'm too old to learn  Is there any hope for this touchpad? Running CM9 which I paid to have installed and it has been running great for some time.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd hate to send it to someone with my p/words on it.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer and also for the many posts and assistance you have provided to others.
> 
> Dave


jcsullins

Geez, sorry, I didn't mean to shout at you!


----------



## nevertells

DaveO said:


> JCSULLINS:
> 
> I am having to join the fray it seems. I have a 16gb Touchpad that is dead, totally. It was just about fully charged when I placed it on the Touchstone last night. (It's in a regular touchpad case) A couple of times it has discharged overnight and I attribute that to not having placed it properly on the Touchstone. When that happened, the reported button holds and pushes have worked. Now, nothing works.
> 
> I have also tried the original charger via the USB port (have 2 of them) and other 5v chargers with no luck.
> 
> Totally dead. I'm not computer litterite to any degree and I'm too old to learn  Is there any hope for this touchpad? Running CM9 which I paid to have installed and it has been running great for some time.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd hate to send it to someone with my p/words on it.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer and also for the many posts and assistance you have provided to others.
> 
> Dave
> 
> jcsullins
> 
> Geez, sorry, I didn't mean to shout at you!


What is it about "this thread is dead" that you don't understand?


----------



## DaveO

Maybe I'm a new guy and missed that. Sorry, no other excuses.


----------



## nevertells

nevertells said:


> FYI, the discussion of debricking the TouchPad has moved to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/
> 
> This thread is dead.


bump


----------



## WillieDC

Hi, there is a lot to read here so I will just ask. I am new to this, updated my wifes TP to 
* jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod10. I have Llama installed to power it down at 5% battery. This morning the wife notices the home light is blinking and it is not on so I place it on the charger about 3 hours ago (8am & I am writing the at 11). Does this mean I need to DeBrick it? [/background]*


----------



## Hunter X

omfg, can people not read? It's been mentioned multiple times that this thread is dead and any further discussion/questions be taken to the TPDebrick v004 thread instead.


----------



## nevertells

WillieDC said:


> Hi, there is a lot to read here so I will just ask. I am new to this, updated my wifes TP to
> * jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod10. I have Llama installed to power it down at 5% battery. This morning the wife notices the home light is blinking and it is not on so I place it on the charger about 3 hours ago (8am & I am writing the at 11). Does this mean I need to DeBrick it? [/background]*


What does the post just before yours say?


----------



## Micbroyo

jcsullins said:


> OK, I've enhanced my special moboot-dfu program to get additional information about the exact nature of the
> ?-battery authentication failure. Please follow the steps below to further diagnose the issue. Note that these
> steps are slightly modified from before.
> 
> You will need to be in Linux (not running under a VM) and have the dfu-util mentioned earlier. Also, you will need the fastboot utility available with the
> Android SDK (you may be able to find it other places too).
> 
> 0) Download http://goo.im/devs/j...ot-dfu-20121225 (**NOTE: This is an improved version**)
> 1) Do a Power+Home (for 30 secs) reset (to allow it to try to boot normally). Wait 2-3 mins
> 2) Hold Power+Home+VolUp (for 30 secs) to reset and enter DFU mode.
> 3) On the Linux PC, run "script" (to capture all the output)
> 4) run "sudo su" (to enter superuser mode)
> 5) run "dfu-util -d 0830:8070 -R -D moboot-dfu-20121225"
> 6) wait 3-4 minutes
> 7) run "fastboot oem klogs" (I think this failed before since we were not in superuser mode)
> 8) type "exit" (to exit superuser)
> 9) type "exit" again (to exit the script capture)
> 10) run "sudo chmod 666 typescript"
> 11) Attach the typescript file to a new post on this thread. Please don't include the entire text of the file in the post (attach it).


i have read and read and read many threads on here leading me to links to download programs, so that i can give commands in my linux terminal. none which have been succesfull so far, i have tried everything but removing the battery.

My issue is, i cannot even get to DFU mode. All i can get is the battery with the question mark. i consider myself a pretty smart guy, if you have any suggestions on the process i should take or if its already posted somewhere PLEASE direct me there. thanks a bunch michael

Ps the tablet i am trying to fix is my aunts, i put cyanogen9 on it and it worked great for me for a month, she had it 2 days and let it die completely, now we are here... im trying to prevent having to buy her a new one


----------



## Gradular

Micbroyo said:


> i have read and read and read many threads on here leading me to links to download programs, so that i can give commands in my linux terminal. none which have been succesfull so far, i have tried everything but removing the battery.
> 
> My issue is, i cannot even get to DFU mode. All i can get is the battery with the question mark. i consider myself a pretty smart guy, if you have any suggestions on the process i should take or if its already posted somewhere PLEASE direct me there. thanks a bunch michael
> 
> Ps the tablet i am trying to fix is my aunts, i put cyanogen9 on it and it worked great for me for a month, she had it 2 days and let it die completely, now we are here... im trying to prevent having to buy her a new one


this thread is outdated and should be closed use the link above for updated info.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> this thread is outdated and should be closed use the link above for updated info.


Ya know, since these folks don't know how to read, we should just let them post here to their hearts content and when they don't get any response, then maybe they will get the hint.

Once again and for the last time, this thread is closed, dead and no longer being used. PLEASE post any questions or comments in the TPDebrick 004 thread here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## ahousley

i needs some help I'm real good with computer and tablet. I have hp touchpad had the battery question mark i hold down the power home and vloume still have the black screen nothing happen


----------



## ahousley

Do i need to send it's somewhere to get this issues fix


----------

